# C'est quoi aimer



## kisbizz (7 Octobre 2007)

c'est quoi aimer  ? 
quelle vision on a de ce verbe  a 20 , 30 , 40 ans..... ?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Ben... en tant que jeune éphèbe sado maso en armure bientôt âgé de vingt ans, je peux ptet apporter un semblant de réponse... 


Euh.. 


Bon attends voir, je vais me descendre une bouteille de Vodka et je reviens avec la réponse... :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est supporter. Dans les deux sens.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2007)

*Autrefois pour faire sa cour*
On parlait d'amour
Pour mieux prouver son ardeur
On offrait son coeur
Aujourd'hui, c'est plus pareil
Ça change, ça change
Pour séduire le cher ange
On lui glisse à l'oreille
(Ah? Gudule!)

_{Refrain 1:}
Viens m'embrasser
Et je te donnerai
Un frigidaire
Un joli scooter
Un atomixer
Et du Dunlopillo
Une cuisinière
Avec un four en verre
Des tas de couverts
Et des pell' à gâteaux_

Une tourniquette
Pour fair' la vinaigrette
Un bel aérateur
Pour bouffer les odeurs

Des draps qui chauffent
Un pistolet à gaufres
Un avion pour deux
Et nous serons heureux

Autrefois s'il arrivait
Que l'on se querelle
L'air lugubre on s'en allait
En laissant la vaisselle
Aujourd'hui, que voulez-vous
La vie est si chère
On dit: rentre chez ta mère
Et l'on se garde tout
(Ah! Gudule)

_{Refrain 2:}
Excuse-toi
Ou je reprends tout ça.
Mon frigidaire
Mon armoire à cuillères
Mon évier en fer
Et mon poêl' à mazout
Mon cire-godasses
Mon repasse-limaces
Mon tabouret à glace
Et mon chasse-filous
_
La tourniquette
A faire la vinaigrette
Le ratatine-ordures
Et le coupe-friture

Et si la belle
Se montre encore rebelles
On la fiche dehors
Pour confier son sort

{Coda:}
Au frigidaire
À l'efface-poussière
À la cuisinière
Au lit qu'est toujours fait
Au chauffe-savates
Au canon à patates
À l'éventre-tomates
À l'écorche-poulet

Mais très très vite
On reçoit la visite
D'une tendre petite
Qui vous offre son coeur

Alors on cède
Car il faut bien qu'on s'entraide
Et l'on vit comme ça
Jusqu'à la prochaine fois


----------



## raphpascual (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer  ?




*C'est ca*

Et puis, tu penseras &#224; utiliser le moteur de recherche de macg&#233;n&#233;ration. 
La question a &#233;t&#233; trait&#233;e mainte fois.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer  ?
> quelle vision on a de ce verbe  a 20 , 30 , 40 ans..... ?



C'est avant tout... Hum....

De la tendresse avec de vrais morceaux de sexe dedans ?

Ou bien...

Du sexe avec de vrais morceaux de tendresse dedans ?

Il faut juste savoir remuer, pour que tout soit bien m&#233;lang&#233;, non?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Nan... comme disait Jean Yane...

_"L'amour est un sport... surtout si yen a un des deux qui veut pas... _


Bon, je vais finir ma vodka moi...


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ben... en tant que jeune éphèbe sado maso en armure bientôt âgé de vingt ans



Qu'en pense ta main gauche ?!


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Je l'ai plaqu&#233;e pour la droite...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut juste savoir remuer, pour que tout soit bien mélangé, non?



Je dirais surtout qu'il faut surtout qu'elle sache remuer son derche... sinon pas d'amour possible...


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je l'ai plaqu&#233;e pour la droite...



T'as raison, mais la prochaine &#233;tape est plus difficile : travailler la colonne pour une souplesse hors norme.
:rateau:



sonnyboy a dit:


> Je dirais surtout qu'il faut surtout qu'elle sache remuer son derche... sinon pas d'amour possible...



Force est de constater qu'il n'a pas vraiment tort !


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Sonnyboy... le bon sens fait homme...


----------



## kisbizz (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est avant tout... Hum....
> De la tendresse avec de vrais morceaux de sexe dedans ?
> Ou bien...
> Du sexe avec de vrais morceaux de tendresse dedans ?
> Il faut juste savoir remuer, pour que tout soit bien mélangé, non?




si  ....en tout cas c'est  comme cela ma vision de  la "chose":rose: 

mais ......aimer c'est aussi  la seduction  , les calins , les regards , l'evie de lui plaire de lui faire plaisir ....

mais ....quand on ne veut que le "bon coté ", quand on rejette le quotidien est que on parle encore d'amour ?

aimer ce n'est pas aussi partager le " bon" comme le "mauvais" ?


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Houl&#224;... Romantisme romantisme... :love: 


Mignon...


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> si  ....en tout cas c'est  comme cela ma vision de  la "chose":rose:
> 
> mais ......aimer c'est aussi  la seduction  , les calins , les regards , l'evie de lui plaire de lui faire plaisir ....
> 
> ...



Tu sais, après, on a surtout envie de dormir.....


----------



## kisbizz (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu sais, après, on a surtout envie de dormir.....



pourquoi  , c'est tellement fatiguant que cela ?  

je ne comprends pas alors pourquoi on a inventé les somnifères


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi  , c'est tellement fatiguant que cela ?



faut juste comprendre qu'on n'a pas vraiment la m&#234;me physiologie, le seul co&#239;t (sans parler des positions multi-acrobatiques de notre vieux cabot) d&#233;pense quand m&#234;me beaucoup d'&#233;nergie (et de magn&#233;sium et de calcium) chez nous autres grand primates bip&#232;des m&#226;les&#8230; sans parler de la production d'hormones suite &#224; l'orgasme&#8230; tout &#231;a quoi&#8230;

ouais, j'&#233;tais pas mauvais en physiologie de la reproduction, c'est le seul cours qui avait un "certain" int&#233;r&#234;t&#8230; 

faudrait piquer la recette des Bonobos, j'vois que &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je ne comprends pas alors pourquoi on a inventé les somnifères



Les somnifères, c'est pour les femmes justement... qu'elles puissent s'endormir après elles aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> la s&#233;duction


Surtout pas ! La s&#233;duction, c'est un joli mensonge, une autre fa&#231;on de dire : &#171; Regarde comme je peux aussi &#234;tre celui/celle que je ne suis pas. &#187; Mais joli ou non, un mensonge reste un mensonge. L'amour se situe au-del&#224;.

_La femme qui est dans mon lit
N'a plus vingt ans depuis longtemps
Ne riez pas
N'y touchez pas
Gardez vos larmes
Et vos sarcasmes
Lorsque la nuit
Nous r&#233;unit
Son corps, ses mains 
S'offrent aux miens
Et c'est son coeur
Couvert de pleurs
Et de blessures
Qui me rassure._


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Gniak... Georges Moustaki, sors de ce corps... 

Moi ce serait plut&#244;t: 

_Votre fille a 20 ans, que le temps passe vite madame
Hier encore, elle &#233;tait si petite
Et ses premiers tourments, sont vos premi&#232;res rides, madame
Et vos premiers soucis... _

Enfin, adress&#233; &#224; la m&#232;re de ma ch&#232;re et tendre, quoi  :love:


----------



## vousti (8 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est avant tout... Hum....
> 
> De la tendresse avec de vrais morceaux de sexe dedans ?
> 
> ...



Oui, un juste mélange entre l'amour et le combat: Allegro affetuoso 



kisbizz a dit:


> si  ....en tout cas c'est  comme cela ma vision de  la "chose":rose:
> 
> mais ......aimer c'est aussi  la seduction  , les calins , les regards , l'evie de lui plaire de lui faire plaisir ....
> 
> ...




Si tu as raison.
 " Ce n'est pas l'épreuve qui est trop grande, c'est l'amour qui est trop petit"

Pour moi, aimer c'est croire. 
C'est comme rencontrer une jeune femme trop belle pour soi, et ne jamais se lasser de la courtiser, meme si ses faveurs vous paraissent capricieuses ou improbables.

:rose: ta loi intérieure tu la connais.C'est tout ce qui permet de faire grandir l'amour en toi, d'ennoblir tes sentiments


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Octobre 2007)

J'ai toujours pas de recette... Et c'est pas plus mal...


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2007)

En ce moment je doute.

Aimer au point de se faire mal ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Aimer au point de se faire mal ?



Oh toi ; tu vas encore nous attirer Sonnyboy...


----------



## Lalla (8 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi "aimer" c'est être naïf...


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> En ce moment je doute.
> 
> Aimer au point de se faire mal ?





c'est le risque a prendre....... mais est que en vaut la peine ?






edit : marre de te/vous voir mais depuis 7h sa passe en boucle  ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> edit : marre de te/vous voir mais depuis 7h sa passe en boucle  ... :love: :love: :love:



Tu es en pleine m&#233;thode "couettes" ! 

Pour r&#233;pondre au sujet : aimer, ce n'est pas ne pas aimer.


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2007)

Aimer on pourrait dire que c'est comprendre l'autre?
Pourtant c'est notre propre égo qui interprète le sentiment de celui ou celle qu'on a en face.
Pour moi c'est plus que ça, car l'analyse d'un sentiment ne se commande pas.

A ma façon c'est juste : Donner
sans attendre rien en retour.
Partager en impliquant sa personne, pas de masques pas d'envie.
Sinon c'est indigne de qualité.

Ensuite ont peut créer une échelle d'amour, un barometre.
Je t'aime un peu, beaucoup, passionement...
Je pense que le minimum syndical reste difficile dans tous les cas de figure.

  :hein:


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2007)

Aimer c'est c'qu'il y a d'plus beau  (non ?)
(je vous le chante pas mais le coeur y est  )


Désolée Princess. Aimer me rend cynique. Je dois avoir tout faux


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es en pleine méthode "couettes" !
> 
> Pour répondre au sujet : aimer, ce n'est pas ne pas aimer.




en ce moment ce n'est plus "des" , juste une   .......
d'ailleur c'est quoi cette methode ?     
 et la video continue a tourner en boucle...
je sens que je vais acheter le morceaux et le placer dans itunes pour cocher la case "repeter toujour et encore "    

je suis tombée la dessus


> l'amour ne se commande pas : n'aime point qui veut et le coeur ne se fixe pas toujours où il devrait.



oki, je veux bien mais comment eviter qu'il se fixe n'importe où ? :hein:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2007)

Ben &#231;a d&#233;pend du mot qui suit le verbe aimer. J'aime pas la m&#234;me chose le papet vaudois et Chausson. 

Pis Marie je l'aime. Voyez? Mais j'ai pas du tout envie de coucher avec. :love: 

J'aime Pompon aussi. Mais lui c'est sp&#233;cial.  

Je sais en tout cas ce que &#231;a veut dire "aimer", mais c'est ultra dur &#224; dire avec des mots. Je l'ai compris il y a pas longtemps. L'amour et mes sentiments m'ont transform&#233;e. Un peu. Touch&#233; le bonheur. Pas juste du bout des doigts. Corps et &#226;me. Plus on aime, plus la chute est rude. Mais jamais, jamais je ne regretterai d'avoir aim&#233;. M&#234;me si j'en paie les cons&#233;quences aujourd'hui. C'&#233;tait trop beau. Mais c'&#233;tait vrai. 

L&#224;, en ce moment, j'aime les statistiques. J'y mets toute mon &#233;nergie. J'adooore. :love:


----------



## vousti (8 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> en ce moment ce n'est plus "des" , juste une   .......
> d'ailleur c'est quoi cette methode ?



*ben*


> oki, je veux bien mais comment eviter qu'il se fixe n'importe où ? :hein:



et le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ignore 

1 t'as qu'a regarder ailleurs    :rose: 

2 en meme temps imagine si tu vivais sans aucuns sentiments....:afraid: 




Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'aime Pompon aussi. Mais lui c'est spécial.




peluchozoophile vas


> Je sais en tout cas ce que ça veut dire "aimer", mais c'est ultra dur à dire avec des mots. Je l'ai compris il y a pas longtemps. L'amour et mes sentiments m'ont transformée. Un peu. Touché le bonheur. Pas juste du bout des doigts. Corps et âme. Plus on aime, plus la chute est rude. Mais jamais, jamais je ne regretterai d'avoir aimé. Même si j'en paie les conséquences aujourd'hui. C'était trop beau. Mais c'était vrai.


Et comme on est tous un peu masos....on en redemmande


----------



## MOMAX (8 Octobre 2007)

C'est quoi l'amour ? C'est un sentiment exacerb&#233;. C'est tout et rien. C'est un r&#233;sultat dans la longue addition de nos &#233;motions dans un moment x ou y. L'amour est un esp&#232;ce de colocataire qui partage un grand appartement avec les autres sentiments. L'amour fait partie d'un m&#233;lange de sentiments bons ou mauvais qui ont anim&#233;, animent ou animeront notre &#234;tre physique et psychique.
Ouais l'amour est un ingr&#233;dient, un r&#233;sultat, une r&#233;ponse de tout ce qui nous compose, nos sentiments, nos r&#233;flexions, nos perceptions des choses et qui font notre singularit&#233;. Pour peu qu'on les laisse s'exprimer. 
L'amour avant d'&#234;tre partag&#233; est avant tout un sentiment personnel (je n'ai pas dit &#233;go&#239;ste). On peut aimer quelqu'un ou quelque chose qui nous renvoie rien en retour. Tout est histoire de perception&#8230;

Enfin ce que j'en dis&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Octobre 2007)

L'amour, c'est, me semble-t-il, renoncer &#224; soi pour faire &#234;tre l'autre
C'est par l&#224; une passion &#224; la fois religieuse et m&#233;taphysique
Mais comme il est vain, voire impossible, de vouloir faire &#234;tre l'autre, l'amour est une passion inutile.

Ou alors, j'ai une d&#233;finition plus s&#233;rieuse. L'amour peut se r&#233;sumer ainsi : "Mon coco, si tu aimes &#224; moin, saute la barri&#232;re et embrasse &#224; moin".


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> L'amour, c'est, me semble-t-il, renoncer &#224; soi pour faire &#234;tre l'autre



Il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui est mort clou&#233; sur un morceau d'arbre mort d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2007)

La seule différence qui existe entre un caprice et l'amour, c'est que le caprice dure un peu plus longtemps.


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

L'amour, c'est l'assurance d'un appel quasi bimensuel du banquier... 

"_All&#244;, Monsieur X* ? Dites voir je viens de consulter vos relev&#233;s de carte bancaire et... Ben dites les restaurants et la bijouterie, faudrait voir &#224; lever un peu le pied !"_

 :love:


Sans compter le prix des pr&#233;servatifs en pharmacie... Alors oui vous allez me dire "ils en vendent cinq pour un euro dans les bureaux de tabac... mais d&#233;j&#224; que j'ai honte d'y aller acheter _Playboy_ et _SVM Mac_, alors des capotes !  



*_Pensiez quand m&#234;me pas que j'allais donner mon patronyme, nan ? Tas de fripons ! _


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> *_Pensiez quand même pas que j'allais donner mon patronyme, nan ? Tas de fripons ! _



pourquoi ? t'as peur d'etre aimé pour ton argent et pas pour  toi meme ?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui est mort cloué sur un morceau d'arbre mort déjà ?



Exact. La plus grande passion et donc la plus inutile


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est consentir à un abandon de souveraineté de la raison au cur. Ce n'est pas renoncer à soi, mais c'est s'abandonner à l'autre.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_ah bon, quelqu'un est mort clou&#233; sur un morceau d'arbre ? 

si c'&#233;tait le cas, l'arbre aurait cri&#233;, non ? ___
_ 
justement, si je n'en voulais pas choquer un c'eut &#233;t&#233; toi mon ami, mais bon toi tu sais comment j'aime puisque je t'aime&#8230; 
_


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2007)

Un peu comme ce que je viens de manger, mais avec moins d'oignon.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_toi aussi je t'aime mais avec des oignons bien frits parce que sinon je te dig&#232;re pas&#8230; :love:
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Aimer, c'est consentir &#224; un abandon de souverainet&#233; de la raison au c&#339;ur.



Et quand le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne conna&#238;t pas? 

Tout explose.


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

Tout sexe plose m&#234;me...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4431379 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne conna&#238;t pas?
> 
> Tout explose.


Quand le c&#339;ur prend le dessus, ce n'est plus de l'amour mais autre chose de bien plus dangereux en effet.
Par ailleurs, puisque la question n'est pas &#171; c'est quoi l'amour ? &#187;, mais &#171; c'est quoi aimer ? &#187;, je suis tent&#233; de r&#233;pondre qu'aimer c'est avant tout parler. Parler de ce qui va bien, de ce qui ne va pas, non pour le plaisir d'en parler mais pour celui d'avancer ensemble, de se d&#233;couvrir mutuellement et progressivement, pour le plaisir de s'apprendre et de s'apprivoiser. &#199;a ne pr&#233;vient pas tous les conflits, mais &#231;a permet sans doute de ne pas les laisser d&#233;border.


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est plus soft que sacrifier  et pourtant c'est bien cela


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Aimer, c'est plus soft que sacrifier  et pourtant c'est bien cela


Pas du tout. Ça, c'est typique d'une vision romantique de l'amour qui n'est pas l'amour.


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand le cur prend le dessus, ce n'est plus de l'amour mais autre chose de bien plus dangereux en effet.
> Par ailleurs, puisque la question n'est pas « c'est quoi l'amour ? », mais « c'est quoi aimer ? », je suis tenté de répondre qu'aimer c'est avant tout parler. Parler de ce qui va bien, de ce qui ne va pas, non pour le plaisir d'en parler mais pour celui d'avancer ensemble, de se découvrir mutuellement et progressivement, pour le plaisir de s'apprendre et de s'apprivoiser. Ça ne prévient pas tous les conflits, mais ça permet sans doute de ne pas les laisser déborder.




Tu dis exactement ce que ma pudeur virile post traumatique et névrotique m'empêche de dire... :love:


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand le cur prend le dessus, ce n'est plus de l'amour mais *autre chose* de bien plus dangereux en effet.



tu appelles comment cette *autre chose* ?
et pourquoi bien plus dangereuse ?









ps : doc, CCDM #15 sa continue encore et encore .......pire que une drogue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu appelles comment cette *autre chose* ?
> et pourquoi bien plus dangereuse ?


Hormis dans le cas hautement improbable o&#249; ton partenaire serait dans les m&#234;mes dispositions, n'&#233;couter que son c&#339;ur et tout sacrifier pour l'autre (ou m&#234;me seulement &#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; le faire), cela revient &#224; instaurer une hi&#233;rarchie dans le couple entre celui qui domine (l'aim&#233 et celui qui est domin&#233; (l'aimant). C'est de l'amour dont on fait les trag&#233;dies et les po&#232;mes. L'amour durable est bien plus ordinaire et, surtout, plus &#233;galitaire. Du moins me semble-t-il, car je doute qu'il y ait une v&#233;rit&#233; absolue en la mati&#232;re. Chacun fait comme il peut et le mode d'emploi, le plus souvent, se d&#233;couvre chemin faisant.


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand le cur prend le dessus, ce n'est plus de l'amour mais autre chose de bien plus dangereux en effet.
> Par ailleurs, puisque la question n'est pas « c'est quoi l'amour ? », mais « c'est quoi aimer ? », je suis tenté de répondre qu'aimer c'est avant tout parler. Parler de ce qui va bien, de ce qui ne va pas, non pour le plaisir d'en parler mais pour celui d'avancer ensemble, de se découvrir mutuellement et progressivement, pour le plaisir de s'apprendre et de s'apprivoiser. Ça ne prévient pas tous les conflits, mais ça permet sans doute de ne pas les laisser déborder.



Me voilà prévenue pour la prochaine fois! 

En même temps, je doute que cela me reprenne un jour.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> En même temps, je doute que cela me reprenne un jour.


Pour trouver, il faut chercher. Et pour chercher, il faut être prêt à souffrir.
Cela dit, je t'accorde que c'est un risque dont on ne s'aperçoit qu'il valait la peine d'être pris que quand on a trouvé. Si l'on trouve. Mais qui n'a jamais juré qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus ?


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...... n'&#233;couter que son c&#339;ur et tout sacrifier pour l'autre (ou m&#234;me seulement &#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; le faire).




tu dis que cela c'est   plus que aimer......

mais quand on aime on n'&#233;coute pas que son coeur ?
et est que c'est possible de ne pas l'&#233;couter ? 

meme l'&#233;vidence parfois on a du mal a l'admettre alors refuser d'&#233;couter   son coeur
il faut avoir une force que souvent on a pas ......

souffrir avec ou sans ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un peu comme ce que je viens de manger, mais avec moins d'oignon.



C'est bien dommage. Moi ce qui me plait dans l'amour c'est l'oignon justement.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hormis dans le cas hautement improbable o&#249; ton partenaire serait dans les m&#234;mes dispositions, _n'&#233;couter que son c&#339;ur et tout sacrifier pour l'autre_ (ou m&#234;me seulement &#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; le faire), cela revient &#224; instaurer une hi&#233;rarchie dans le couple entre celui qui domine (l'aim&#233 et celui qui est domin&#233; (l'aimant). *C'est de l'amour dont on fait les trag&#233;dies* et les po&#232;mes. L'amour durable est bien plus ordinaire et, surtout, plus &#233;galitaire. Du moins me semble-t-il, car je doute qu'il y ait une v&#233;rit&#233; absolue en la mati&#232;re. Chacun fait comme il peut et le mode d'emploi, le plus souvent, se d&#233;couvre chemin faisant.





kisbizz a dit:


> tu dis que *cela* c'est   plus que aimer......
> 
> mais quand on aime _on n'&#233;coute pas que son coeur_ ?
> et est que c'est possible de ne pas l'&#233;couter pour eviter de souffrir ?
> ...





sonnyboy a dit:


> On comprend pas.
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233;.



j'ai essay&#233; de m'arranger....pas evident a mettre noir sur blanc


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais quand on aime on n'écoute pas que son coeur ?



Non, on écoute celui de l'autre aussi


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour trouver, il faut chercher. Et pour chercher, il faut &#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; souffrir.
> Cela dit, je t'accorde que c'est un risque dont on ne s'aper&#231;oit qu'il valait la peine d'&#234;tre pris que quand on a trouv&#233;. Si l'on trouve. Mais qui n'a jamais jur&#233; qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus ?



Cherche et trouve, c'est le nom d'un livre de grammaire pour les petits. Ceci dit, des comme &#231;a, on en fait plus.
C'est que le P&#232;re No&#235;l il existe pas en vrai. Hein quoi. Y en a qu'on (re)trouvera jamais plus. Ainsi va la vie. Une sacr&#233;e merdouille quoi.

En m&#234;me temps, comme l'a si bien fait remarquer sonnymachin, j'ai pas grand-chose &#224; faire ici, du haut de ma non-exp&#233;rience.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4431510 a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps, comme l'a si bien fait remarquer sonnymachin, j'ai pas grand-chose &#224; faire ici, du haut de ma non-exp&#233;rience.


Oh ! L'exp&#233;rience&#8230; 
Regarde autour de toi, ma ch&#233;rie. _L'exp&#233;rience_. &#199;a veut dire quoi ? Qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;cu en couple ? Qu'on s'est d&#233;j&#224; pris des tas de r&#226;teaux, qu'on s'est enquill&#233; des silences g&#234;n&#233;s ?
Tu sais, sur l'amour, il y a des tas de choses qui sont communes &#224; tous les &#234;tres humains : le frisson d'un baiser, de la caresse d'une main, un sourire complice, quelques engueulades, quelques laideurs parfois&#8230; Mais crois-tu vraiment que si l'exp&#233;rience &#233;tait d'un quelconque secours ceux qui cherchent leur bonheur seraient aussi nombreux ? Est-ce que tu crois qu'ils sont tous jeunes, les mis&#233;reux du myocarde ? L'exp&#233;rience, ma jolie, c'est bon pour le cul, pas pour le c&#339;ur. Et encore&#8230;


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oh ! L'exp&#233;rience&#8230;
> Regarde autour de toi, ma ch&#233;rie. _L'exp&#233;rience_. &#199;a veut dire quoi ? Qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;cu en couple ? Qu'on s'est d&#233;j&#224; pris des tas de r&#226;teaux, qu'on s'est enquill&#233; des silences g&#234;n&#233;s ?
> Tu sais, sur l'amour, il y a des tas de choses qui sont communes &#224; tous les &#234;tres humains : le frisson d'un baiser, de la caresse d'une main, un sourire complice, quelques engueulades, quelques laideurs parfois&#8230; Mais crois-tu vraiment que si l'exp&#233;rience &#233;tait d'un quelconque secours ceux qui cherchent leur bonheur seraient aussi nombreux ? Est-ce que tu crois qu'ils sont tous jeunes, les mis&#233;reux du myocarde ? L'exp&#233;rience, ma jolie, c'est bon pour le cul, pas pour le c&#339;ur. Et encore&#8230;


Je m'aventurerai pas &#224; parler de qqch que je connais que si peu. C'est tout.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'exp&#233;rience, ma jolie, c'est bon pour le cul, pas pour le c&#339;ur.



Ceci &#233;tant, aimer est aussi un acte de rapport(s) entre &#234;tres humain et l'exp&#233;rience y est fatalement pr&#233;sente, en "tache de fond".
La diff&#233;rence avec beaucoup d'autres situations de la vie est que bien souvent on pr&#233;f&#232;re volontairement l'ignorer, pour des tas de bonnes et mauvaises explications.
C'est probablement, entre autre, une raison qui fait qu'une histoire dure ou pas. Lorsque ce que l'on savait, avant m&#234;me de commencer, prend le dessus et que l'on d&#233;cide si c'est acceptable ou pas. Que les changements qu'on soit se faire subir valent une chandelle dont la flamme peut &#234;tre souffl&#233;e &#224; chaque instant par des millions de causes qui nous &#233;chappent.

Pourquoi est-ce si agr&#233;able ? pourquoi est-on pr&#234;t &#224; s'y perdre ? Parce que c'est probablement un des derniers actes qui se fait sans r&#233;fl&#233;chir, en suivant son &#226;me, son c&#339;ur et sa queue*, pas sa t&#234;te.

*Approche masculine, &#233;videmment.


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

Désir, plaisir, soupir...


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

"C'est probablement, entre autre, une raison qui fait qu'une histoire dure ou pas. Lorsque ce que l'on savait, avant m&#234;me de commencer, prend le dessus et que l'on d&#233;cide si c'est acceptable ou pas. Que les changements qu'on soit se faire subir valent une chandelle dont la flamme peut &#234;tre souffl&#233;e &#224; chaque instant par des millions de causes qui nous &#233;chappent."


paroles paroles paroles.


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

Vous ne trouvez pas que l'amour c'est aussi abonimablement égoïste?
C'est bien l'égoïsme aussi, je ne dis pas le contraire.

Mais il faut bien admettre cette part là. Bon, on est heureux de rendre heureux (en tout cas on croit qu'on le fait), mais vivre l'amour "pour l'autre" c'est du blabla. Rester avec un(e) con(ne) pendant des années, c'est bien qu'on y trouve son compte de masochisme; et pas seulement dans le sexe (encore que les pratiques de chacuns ne me regardent pas). 
Etre amoureux c'est bon pour soi, avant tout. Et après, en deuxième lieu, tant mieux si on donne du bonheur.
C'est peut-être pour cela que lorsqu'on se retrouve seul(e) à nouveau c'est di difficile à accepeter.
C'est peut-être pour cela que les couples chewing-gum sont si dégoûtants. Une manifestation exacerbée de cet égoïsme que l'on cherche désespérément à fuire.

Oh oui je sais, c'est très bateau...


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2007)

non pas tant que &#231;a. J'h&#233;sitais &#224; &#233;crire un avis du m&#234;me genre mais avec une nuance plus positive. Ton message m'y invite.

L'amour c'est ce qui reste une fois que nos &#233;go&#239;smes ont &#233;t&#233; satisfaits.
Ca fait pas grand chose, des fois.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> C'est peut-être pour cela que les couples chewing-gum sont si dégoûtants.



C'est quoi, un couple chewing-gum ?

Sinon, pour reprendre ce que tu dis, évidemment qu'il y a en chaque relationnel (et cela bien au delà du couple) une part d'égoïsme. Si on a des amis, c'est parce qu'on trouve leur présence agréable, aussi: le couple ne se distingue donc pas en cela.


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> non pas tant que ça. J'hésitais à écrire un avis du même genre mais avec une nuance plus positive. Ton message m'y invite.
> 
> L'amour c'est ce qui reste une fois que nos égoïsmes ont été satisfaits.
> Ca fait pas grand chose, des fois.



Mon pessimisme me perdra... (ou alors m'a déjà perdue)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Ouaip&#8230; En attendant, au plus vous en parlez, au moins vous pratiquez.


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, un couple chewing-gum ?



De ceux qui se collent ensemble en soir&#233;e, qui se soufflent des choses &#224; l'oreille et pouffent de rire, de ceux qui sont herm&#233;tiques &#224; l'environnement qui les entourent, de ceux qu'on ne voit plus s&#233;par&#233;ment, de ceux qui se disent "chou, tu m'apportes une bi&#232;re?" "merci, chou !", de ceux qui n'existent plus que pour eux.
Ce genre...


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip En attendant, au plus vous en parlez, au moins vous pratiquez.



Tu parles de pessimisme ?


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouaip En attendant, au plus vous en parlez, au moins vous pratiquez.



Tu sais que je t'aime, toi ?!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Oui mon loup  Moi aussi. Mais les aigris, c'est lourdingue&#8230; Je ne comprends pas comment on peut fustiger les amoureux qui se galochent &#224; longueur de temps, arguant que c'est imposer son &#233;tat d'amoureux lamentable au monde entier, &#233;go&#239;stement, et en m&#234;me temps, venir exposer impudiquement dans un certain sens son incapacit&#233; frustre et inconsciente &#224; faire &#233;prouver &#231;a &#224; autrui&#8230; et par cons&#233;quent de l'&#233;prouver soi-m&#234;me&#8230;

&#199;a me navre&#8230;&#169;


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Bon bon bon, alors au lieu de parler, je vais passer &#224; la pratique. Tiens, y a justement Th&#233;m&#233;lis Diamantis en face de moi l&#224;. Parfait. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> De ceux qui se collent ensemble en soir&#233;e, qui se soufflent des choses &#224; l'oreille et pouffent de rire, de ceux qui sont herm&#233;tiques &#224; l'environnement qui les entourent, de ceux qu'on ne voit plus s&#233;par&#233;ment, de ceux qui se disent "chou, tu m'apportes une bi&#232;re?" "merci, chou !", de ceux qui n'existent plus que pour eux.
> Ce genre...


Ana&#239;s &#233;lev&#233;e au rang de philosophe-maitre &#224; penser...  
D&#233;cid&#233;ment le 21eme si&#232;cle ne sera pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui mon loup  Moi aussi. Mais les aigris, c'est lourdingue Je ne comprends pas comment on peut fustiger les amoureux qui se galochent à longueur de temps, arguant que c'est imposer son état d'amoureux lamentable au monde entier, égoïstement, et en même temps, venir exposer impudiquement dans un certain sens son incapacité frustre et inconsciente à faire éprouver ça à autrui et par conséquent de l'éprouver soi-même
> 
> Ça me navre©


Parce que bon, les amoureux qui s'bécotent sur les bancs publics ont des p'tites gueules bien sympathiques.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Une manifestation exacerb&#233;e de cet &#233;go&#239;sme que l'on cherche d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment &#224; fuire.



Si je te suis, lorsqu'on n'aime plus on n'est plus du tout &#233;go&#239;ste ? Id&#233;e int&#233;ressante. Comment con&#231;ois-tu le c&#233;libat ? Comme un &#233;go&#239;sme malgr&#233; tout, une incapacit&#233; &#224; s'adapter, une fain&#233;antise chronique, tout &#231;a &#224; la fois, autre chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Je peux tenter une r&#233;ponse pour elle ?

Publiquement : une b&#233;n&#233;diction.
Int&#233;rieurement : l'inverse&#8230;


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

Laissez-lui le temps de répondre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Ah ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2007)

J'ai du mal à saisir l'équation ne pas aimer = célibat et son contraire. Ou alors j'ai pas compris.​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Laissez-lui le temps de répondre.



Elle peut pas pour l'instant: la récré est finie.
Va falloir attendre la fin du cours de math pour connaître suite.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'ai du mal à saisir l'équation ne pas aimer = célibat et son contraire. Ou alors j'ai pas compris.​



Je l'ai déduit de ça :



> C'est peut-être pour cela que lorsqu'on se retrouve seul(e) à nouveau c'est di difficile à accepeter.



Mais justement, c'est le danger de mettre des gens dans des cases ça suscite des réactions tout autant à l'emporte-pièces et épidermiques


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer ?


C'est une chanson de Tina Arena, écrite par David de David & Jonathan.

Difficile de faire pire, non ?


----------



## wip (9 Octobre 2007)

Merci Doc de parler d'Amour aussi bien que ça :rose:

Même si c'est pas facile à accepter, je pense aussi que l'Amour ce n'est pas seulement un feu d'artifice, un tourbillon et un raz de marré. L'Amour, comme tu l'as déjà dis, c'est certainement le quotidien aussi, les choses simples, être tout simplement bien à deux, sans avoir besoin d'autre chose. Avoir besoin de chercher l'extraordinaire tous les jours, c'est peut-être un signe qu'on à peur de s'ennuyer au quotidien.
Enfin bon, l'Amour, c'est tellement vaste... et différent pour chacun. Chacun aura sa recette... qui changera à la prochaine fois.

Y a pas de méthode


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Sinon, aimer, c'est &#231;a :

*> **aimer*
(verbe transitif)</B>
Avoir de l'affection, de l'attachement, de la propension, du go&#251;t.


----------



## I-bouk (9 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est chimique .... Hormones tous ça, s'tout


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a raison, j'ai cantine là... 

et pour confirmer et mettre fin à toute rumeur: oui, je suis une horrible célibataire, aigrie, insuportable, qui déteste l'humanité entière et est bien incapable d'aimer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est tellement &#233;vident que j'appelle &#231;a du flood&#8230;

:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> De ceux qui se collent ensemble en soir&#233;e, qui se soufflent des choses &#224; l'oreille et pouffent de rire, de ceux qui sont herm&#233;tiques &#224; l'environnement qui les entourent, de ceux qu'on ne voit plus s&#233;par&#233;ment, de ceux qui se disent "chou, tu m'apportes une bi&#232;re?" "merci, chou !", de ceux qui n'existent plus que pour eux.
> Ce genre...


 
le couple vu comme un parquet flottant : on s'embo&#238;te, mais si tu y rajoute de la colle, &#231;a p&#232;te d&#232;s que le bois travaille un peu.




(Oui, oui, vous pouvez le reprendre dans vos signature, c'est quand m&#234;me une vachte chouette de phrases toute pleine de philosophie et de sagesse - pensez juste &#224; me citer, &#231;a fait du bien &#224; mon &#233;go.)


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

ouais... bref... quand même c'était mieux avant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien dommage. Moi ce qui me plait dans l'amour c'est l'oignon justement.





Je prendrais bien une p'tite rondelle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> et pour confirmer et mettre fin à toute rumeur: oui, je suis une *horrible* célibataire, aigrie, insuportable, qui déteste l'humanité entière et est bien incapable d'aimer


T'as une photo ?


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui mon loup  Moi aussi. Mais les aigris, c'est lourdingue Je ne comprends pas comment on peut fustiger les amoureux qui se galochent à longueur de temps, arguant que c'est imposer son état d'amoureux lamentable au monde entier, égoïstement, et en même temps, venir exposer impudiquement dans un certain sens son incapacité frustre et inconsciente à faire éprouver ça à autrui et par conséquent de l'éprouver soi-même
> 
> Ça me navre©





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si je te suis, lorsqu'on n'aime plus on n'est plus du tout égoïste ? Idée intéressante. Comment conçois-tu le célibat ? Comme un égoïsme malgré tout, une incapacité à s'adapter, une fainéantise chronique, tout ça à la fois, autre chose ?





BackCat a dit:


> Je peux tenter une réponse pour elle ?
> 
> Publiquement : une bénédiction.
> Intérieurement : l'inverse





mado a dit:


> J'ai du mal à saisir l'équation ne pas aimer = célibat et son contraire. Ou alors j'ai pas compris.​



Je ne pensais pas que ma modeste intervention ferait un tel effet.

Vous l'aurez remarqué, je n'ai pas la prétention de produire ici un discours scientifique, encore moins philosophique  (d'ailleurs jpmiss c'est qui cette Anaïs qui tente de faire de la philo? Pas compris la référence, je dois être trop bête pour ça). De toute façon dès que l'on parle d'amour et de sentiments, difficile de ne pas tomber dans le passionnel.
Je dois dire que je ne ne comprends pas vraiment vos fustigations. Enfin, si ça vous occupe... 
Je l'admets les couples FUSIONNELS me chient. Je ne les trouve pas "chou" justement. Je disais d'ailleurs à l'un d'entre vous que je les trouve niais. Tant mieux pour eux s'ils se foutent pas mal de mon regard oblique pendant qu'ils épiloguent sur la couleur du papier peint de leur chambre à coucher et des prénoms de leurs futurs bébés. C'est pas gentil de juger les gens? Là-dessus je les juge. 
Oui en effet, à mes yeux c'est une manifestation d'égoïsme, au même titre qu'on peut en trouver partout ailleurs. De là à tenter d'en tirer des conclusions psychologisantes et hâtives sur mes frustrations... :rateau: (et qu'on ne vienne pas me parler de traumas intra-utérin provoqués par ma pauvre mère!).
Lorsque je dis (à mon humble avis, alors on se calme!) qu'il est difficile de se retouver seul lorsqu'on a été en couple, ou marié, ou e realtion de comcubinage, que sais-je, c'est que soudainement on se retrouve face à son égoïsme. Et cette fois pas moyen de le justifier par le fait que l'on se donne entièrement à l'autre. Je pense être égoïste. Je m'en cache pas. Dans une une vision manichéenne on me dira que c'est bien ou mal. Moi je m'en accomode. Et je suis prête à reconnaître que oui, en ce qui me concerne, je suis heureuse quand JE réussis à rendre heureux et c'est en ce sens que je trouve que l'amour (des proches, des amis, des amants) est égoïste.

Je ne sais pas être plus claire...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Et ben bienvenue au bar&#8230; Tu vas apprendre en peu de temps &#224; aimer encore moins ton prochain, et encore plus &#234;tre &#233;go&#239;ste.


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2007)

Il me semble plut&#244;t qu'aimer, c'est donner. Rien &#224; voir avec de l'&#233;go&#239;sme, bien au contraire, c'est l'essence m&#234;me de la g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233;.

Offrir gratuitement, sans forc&#233;ment attendre quelque chose en retour. Et encore...

On ne peut aimer &#224; sens unique. Si l'autre, ne renvoi pas de signes en retour, l'on fini par s'&#233;puiser. Ne serait ce qu'un sourire. Bref montrer que l'on a re&#231;u l'attention d'amour.

Certain(e)s ne savent pas montrer qu'ils percoivent ce qui est offert par amour, encore pire, n'y font pas attention, comme si c'&#233;tait un d&#251;. Ce qu'ils ignorent, c'est qu'un jour, celui qui donne en aura marre, et partira. Ca c'est de l'&#233;go&#239;sme.

Le pire, c'est que ce jour venu, ils ne comprennent m&#234;me pas pourquoi.


----------



## wip (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> ...
> Je l'admets les couples FUSIONNELS me chient. Je ne les trouve pas "chou" justement. Je disais d'ailleurs &#224; l'un d'entre vous que je les trouve niais. Tant mieux pour eux s'ils se foutent pas mal de mon regard oblique pendant qu'ils &#233;piloguent sur la couleur du papier peint de leur chambre &#224; coucher et des pr&#233;noms de leurs futurs b&#233;b&#233;s. C'est pas gentil de juger les gens? L&#224;-dessus je les juge.
> Oui en effet, &#224; mes yeux c'est une manifestation d'&#233;go&#239;sme, au m&#234;me titre qu'on peut en trouver partout ailleurs. ..


C'est tr&#232;s bien tout &#231;a, mais pourquoi tu le ressens comme &#231;a ? Tu le sais ?

PS: Ana&#239;s est une chanteuse qui a eu une certain succ&#232;s cette ann&#233;e &#224; la radio et qui dit &#224; peu pres la m&#234;me chose que toi dans une de ses chansons (que les couples mielleux &#231;a l'emmerde). Sauf qu'&#224; la fin, elle avoue quand m&#234;me un peu que si elle pense comme &#231;a, c'est parce qu'elle est toute seule...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Là-dessus je les juge.


Je ne les juge pas.
Je me contente d'essayer de les éviter.
De même que j'essaye d'éviter les parents trop gagas de leur lardon.
De même que les collectionneurs obsessionels,
Ou les super pointus sur un domaine et ininterréssés par le reste.

Bref, j'essaye de me tenir éloigné du crachoir de tous les monomaniaques à sujet unique de monologue.

Je ne les _aime _pas quoi, ils m'ennuient.

Comme quoi, il y a (au moins chez moi) une forte tendance à l'égoisme dans la négation de l'amour.

Je me demande si j'ai fait avancer le schmilblick avec ça...


----------



## Lalla (9 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> C'est très bien tout ça, mais pourquoi tu le ressens comme ça ? Tu le sais ?



Bah... "un complexe Oedipien enfouit" ?
Sérieusement, ça m'intéresse très peu de le savoir...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Et nous donc !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Certain(e)s ne savent pas montrer qu'ils percoivent ce qui est offert par amour, encore pire, n'y font pas attention, comme si c'&#233;tait un d&#251;.


Y a trop d'gens qui t'aiment,
mais tu ne le vois pas...
Hel&#232;ne Segara.​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Ahhh ! Enfin ! Le niveau remonte !!! Pfiouuuu ! Encore un fil sauvé par Ponk !!!  Ponk's not dead, et tant mieux, tiens !


----------



## raphpascual (9 Octobre 2007)

Une petite pause musicale 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="353"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pUlz2GJJqrQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pUlz2GJJqrQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="353"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y a trop d'gens qui t'aiment,
> mais tu ne le vois pas...
> Helène Segara.​



Aaaaah les grands philosophes de la chanson française... 

Merci Ponk, ca fait chaud au coeur


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

Bah de toute façon il n'y a pas _*une*_ réponse a cette vaste question. 

Kissbiz, tu as encore foutue la merde !


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

Y'a pas de recette universelle, quand on aime on cogite plus, on est bien tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah de toute façon il n'y a pas _*une*_ réponse a cette vaste question.
> 
> Kissbiz, tu as encore foutue la merde !


Ce sujet est m&#251;r pour le comptoir !!! Laissez-nous nous &#233;triper tranquillement !!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Lorsque je dis (à mon humble avis, alors on se calme!) qu'il est difficile de se retouver seul lorsqu'on a été en couple, ou marié, ou en relation de comcubinage, que sais-je, c'est que soudainement on se retrouve face à son égoïsme.



C'est cool hein la multi-citations?  

C'est surtout que pour une fois, on est seulE face à lui...


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah de toute façon il n'y a pas _*une*_ réponse a cette vaste question.



Si: DTC©.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

En pleine forme, la Aurélie !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> On ne peut aimer à sens unique. Si l'autre, ne renvoi pas de signes en retour, l'on fini par s'épuiser. Ne serait ce qu'un sourire. Bref montrer que l'on a reçu l'attention d'amour.
> .


Ouais, ben sinon, un bon coup sur la tête et tu la traine par les cheveux jusque dans ta grotte.

L'amour, les p'tites fleurs et les cils qui battent très vite sur des yeux larmoyants, ça va cinq minutes, mais faudrait peut-être envisager un peu du concret, aussi.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'amour, les p'tites fleurs et les cils qui battent tr&#232;s vite sur des yeux larmoyants, &#231;a va cinq minutes, mais faudrait peut-&#234;tre envisager un peu du concret, aussi.


Du cul?


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...) faudrait peut-être envisager un peu du concret, aussi.


Tout à fait.... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Du cul?


Oui.

Même dans platonique, il y a nique - c'est pas un signe, ça ?


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

quant à platon pas besoin de discours 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/Plato-raphael.jpg/200px-Plato-raphael.jpg


----------



## Nobody (9 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Du cul?





tirhum a dit:


> Tout à fait.... :style:





PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.



Mais avec des oignons, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Du cul ?


Ça n'est pas le sujet. Le sexe et l'amour voyagent bien ensemble, mais pas toujours. Il y a tout à perdre à les confondre. Prendre son désir pour de l'amour (et inversement), c'est s'exposer à de graves déconvenues.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ce sujet est mûr pour le comptoir !!! Laissez-nous nous étriper tranquillement !!!!!



et c'est toi qui dis ça ???:mouais: ^^


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Je ne suis pas &#224; une incoh&#233;rence pr&#232;s, voyons !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça n'est pas le sujet. Le sexe et l'amour voyagent bien ensemble, mais pas toujours. Il y a tout à perdre à les confondre. Prendre son désir pour de l'amour (et inversement), c'est s'exposer à de graves déconvenues.


 oui mais bon dans un gang-bang t'as pas le temps de réflechir à tout ça


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne suis pas à une incohérence près, voyons !


 héhé ^^ en tout cas ça fait plaisir de te voir "revivre" et reprendre du bon temps 

et sinon en rapport au thread : Aimer un être n'est-ce pas lui dire implicitement : "Toi tu ne mourras point " ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> héhé ^^ en tout cas ça fait plaisir de te voir "revivre" et reprendre du bon temps
> 
> et sinon en rapport au thread : Aimer un être n'est-ce pas lui dire implicitement : "Toi tu ne mourras point " ?


J'ai rien compris :rateau:


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai rien compris :rateau:



tu peux mourir alors.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Je prendrais bien une p'tite rondelle :love:



Voilà, c'est ce que j'allais dire, JP, fais péter la rondelle...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Aimer un être n'est-ce pas lui dire implicitement : "Toi tu ne mourras point " ?


Encore faut-il le dire à quelqu'un qui veuille bien faire semblant d'y croire.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Encore faut-il le dire à quelqu'un qui veuille bien faire semblant d'y croire.


possible, mais comme aimer c'est souffrir, si quelqu'un te dit l'inverse, c'est qu'il essaie de te vendre quelque chose.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

Messieurs, Mesdames, &#233;vitons la d&#233;rive* qui semble toucher plusieurs sujets du bar actuellement...

*page pr&#233;c&#233;dente, par exemple.


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah de toute façon il n'y a pas _*une*_ réponse a cette vaste question.
> 
> Kissbiz, tu as encore foutue la merde !



pour une fois que j'ouvre un sujet _interessant _ .....

dans les derniers post on parle beaucoup de'egoisme 

c'est de l'egoisme quand on ne veut que le "bon coté ", aimer une personne mais pas vivre ensemble , ne pas vouloir partager le quotidien mais seulement certains moments de la vie?


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour une fois que j'ouvre un sujet _interessant _ .....


 
SI les gens te l'on dis c'est qu'au fond, ils t'aiment bien  

Aimer : arf elle est gentille qu'ils disent :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est de l'egoisme quand on ne veut que le "bon cot&#233; ", aimer une personne mais pas vivre ensemble , ne pas vouloir partager le quotidien mais seulement certains moments de la vie?



Ca peut l'&#234;tre si l'autre ne le voit pas ainsi. Il me semble.

Et puis bon aimer quelqu'un, pour moi, c'est &#234;tre l&#224; pour tout. Un partage de bonheurs et d'emmerdes.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> possible, mais comme aimer c'est souffrir, si quelqu'un te dit l'inverse, c'est qu'il essaie de te vendre quelque chose.


Est-ce que tu peux préciser ta pensée ?


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca peut l'&#234;tre si l'autre ne le voit pas ainsi. Il me semble.
> 
> Et puis bon aimer quelqu'un, pour moi, c'est &#234;tre l&#224; pour tout. Un partage de bonheurs et d'emmerdes.



ce sont plutot mes ammerdes , mes mauvaises habitudes , ma mauvaise humeur au matin .....bref c'est mon moi le " moins"  que je ne veux pas partager 

etre ensemble mais au bon moment pour le plaisir du moment *








nan, je ne parle pas exclusivement de sexe l&#224;


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ce sont plutot mes ammerdes , mes mauvaises habitudes , ma mauvaise humeur au matin .....bref c'est mon moi le " moins"  que je ne veux pas partager
> 
> etre ensemble mais au bon moment pour le plaisir du moment *
> 
> nan, je ne parle pas exclusivement de sexe là



C'est un choix qui se comprend.
Bon, ca commence à tourner en rond, là.


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2007)

Ben il me semble que, quand on aime, c'est pas une "douleur" de partager l'haleine de poney au r&#233;veil de l'autre, les habitudes, la mauvaise humeur, etc...

Au contraire, justement, &#234;tre l&#224; pour "tout".


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un choix qui se comprend.
> Bon, ca commence à tourner en rond, là.


Ça s'mord la queue ...



=>[]


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un choix qui se comprend.
> Bon, ca commence à tourner en rond, là.


ça c'est une definition de l'amour vecu, je m'y trompe pas :mdr: ^^


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, ca commence à tourner en rond, là.


J'aimerais que tu attendes que grib me réponde, s'il y consent.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Octobre 2007)

quun qui te dis que l'amour sans souffrance est possible, forc&#233;ment il essayera de te d&#233;montrer le pourquoi du comment, et en g&#233;n&#233;ral cette personne ne fais que vendre une sorte de bel objet ou bien un superbe voyage dont lui seul au final &#224; l'usufruit et le contr&#244;le. C'est le relationnel de consommation, &#233;tabli pour un seul utilisateur final : le vendeur.

Souvent cette personne fais du porte &#224;  porte relationnel, est appreci&#233; de tout le monde, passe pour un sage, reflette la maturit&#233;, c'est un globe trotter du vide au final.

Il y en a qqun ici comme &#231;a (j'en ai crois&#233; un bel exemplaire dans un sujet du Bar, d'ailleurs), qui ensuite se plaignent d'avoir des gens accroch&#233;s &#224; leur frusques, reproduisent &#233;ternellement les m&#234;mes histoires, les m&#234;mes cons&#233;quences, etc. mais tout leur glissent dessus. Depuis on a invent&#233; le Teflon


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> quun qui te dis que l'amour sans souffrance est possible, forcément il essayera de te démontrer le pourquoi du comment, et en général cette personne ne fais que vendre une sorte de bel objet ou bien un superbe voyage dont lui seul au final à l'usufruit et le contrôle. C'est le relationnel de consommation, établi pour un seul utilisateur final : le vendeur.
> 
> Souvent cette personne fais du porte à  porte relationnel, est apprecié de tout le monde, passe pour un sage, reflette la maturité, c'est un globe trotter du vide au final.
> 
> Il y en a qqun ici comme ça (j'en ai croisé un bel exemplaire dans un sujet du Bar, d'ailleurs), qui ensuite se plaignent d'avoir des gens accrochés à leur frusques, reproduisent éternellement les mêmes histoires, les mêmes conséquences, etc. mais tout leur glissent dessus. Depuis on a inventé le Teflon


Ça rend méfiant, forcément.


----------



## Nobody (9 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Encore faut-il le dire à quelqu'un qui veuille bien faire semblant d'y croire.



Une chose est sûre: éviter de parler d'amour aux cons.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

_Ouais, ouais, abus de posture &#224; cheveux dans le vent du romantisme pseudo-philosophique._


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

aimer c'est n'en n'avoir rien à foutre des autres. C'est purement égoïste.


----------



## sundance (10 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est bien, savoir aimer, c'est tout.


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> Aimer, c'est bien, savoir aimer, c'est tout.


 
Bof !!
ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens : aimer c'est tout, savoir aimer c'est bien​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> aimer c'est n'en n'avoir rien à foutre des autres. C'est purement égoïste.



Ca dépend: si tu aime le cassoulet tu en fais aussi profiter les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Ou : aimer c'est savoir, tout aimer, c'est bien.

Amusant comme concept, mais je crois que &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait avant vous, mes belles marquises.




_N'importe quoi, on ne devrait jamais poster en sortant de r&#233;union..._


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2007)

Que de banalit&#233;s !.....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2007)

Certaines m&#234;me afligeantes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Que de banalit&#233;s !.....





supermoquette a dit:


> Certaines m&#234;me afligeantes&#8230;


L'amour n'est-il pas lui-m&#234;me d'une banalit&#233; affligeante ? Oh, pas l'amour qu'on ressent, pas celui qu'on partage : celui-l&#224; est bien s&#251;r tellement extraordinaire&#8230; Mais l'amour des autres, celui qu'on voit et qui n'existe pour nous que dans le baiser entrevu au hasard de la promenade, dans les mains serr&#233;es qui se balancent, cet amour-l&#224; dont on a rien &#224; foutre, qui ne nous fait pas mal quand il s'arr&#234;te, quand il s'en va ? C'est de l'amour banal qui tra&#238;ne sous les fen&#234;tres, du qui agace quand on le croise en rentrant &#224; l'appart se lover sous la couette, du love qu'on voudrait mais qu'on n'a pas.
Et puis d'abord, si moi j'aimais, ce serait extraordinaire.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'amour n'est-il pas lui-m&#234;me d'une banalit&#233; affligeante ?



^^ c'est le genre de phrase qui donnerai l'occasion &#224; un mod&#233;rateur de fermer le sujet en disant :* [Couleur verte]Bon ben puisque on a finalement le mot de la fin, quoi de plus normal de fermer l'affligeant banal, &#231;a ne manquera &#224; personne je suppose[/Couleur verte]**





_* il se pourrait bien que j'ai plus de points communs avec BackCat qu'on ne le pense, finalement :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Surtout depuis que je ne suis plus mod&#233;rateur&#8230;

De toutes fa&#231;ons, l'amour est enfant de boh&#232;me, qui n'a jamais jamais connu de loi.

Et je ne trouve pas l'amour banal moi. M&#234;me &#224; voir chez les autres. &#199;a donne envie de voir des gens s'aimer, surtout quand on a connu &#231;a soi-m&#234;me. Vraiment. Qu'on a aim&#233; passionn&#233;ment et qu'on a &#233;t&#233; aim&#233; de m&#234;me en retour. On ne peut plus voir l'amour des autres d'un mauvais &#339;il. Je n'arrive pas &#224; me dire que les gens qui sont d&#233;rang&#233;s par l'amour des autres ont eux-m&#234;mes vraiment connu l'amour un jour&#8230; Et en fait&#8230; je les plains, s&#251;rement.


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2007)

Aimer c'est vivre une passion sans haine.





_je propose ce sujet au prochain bac philo_


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2007)

:affraid: c'est pas hors charte ce sujet


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Surtout depuis que je ne suis plus mod&#233;rateur&#8230;



Ouais mais avant je pouvais rien dire, &#231;a serais pass&#233; pour fayottage, tu m'aurais encore plus sanctionn&#233;  et Sonnyboy m'aurais gratifi&#233; de CDB verts &#224; outrance pour me dire que je suis g&#233;nial car encore plus veule que lui 

D&#233;j&#224; qu'il m'en envoie pour d'autres choses avec un petit mot discret comme, _"M&#234;me &#231;a j'aurais pas os&#233; le faire" _


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

_aimer c'est ce qui me lie &#224; rezba, DocEvil ou Chaton par exemple (et moi je peux l'appeler Chaton pour &#231;a justement)&#8230;
_


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Octobre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Aimer c'est vivre une passion sans haine.
> 
> 
> 
> _je propose ce sujet au prochain bac philo_



Copie n&#176; 666

I) "Je fais voir que la condition des hommes hors de la soci&#233;t&#233; civile n'est autre que celle d'une guerre de tous contre tous" (Hobbes, _De Cive_)

II) "On cherche des compagnons qu'on s'associe de vive force ou par leur consentement. La premi&#232;re fa&#231;on s'exerce quand le vainqueur contraint le vaincu par la crainte de la mort, ou par les cha&#238;nes dont il le lie" (Le m&#234;me)

III) "D'o&#249; cette conclusion, qu'en l'&#233;tat naturel des hommes, une puissance assur&#233;e, et qui ne souffre point de r&#233;sistance, conf&#232;re le droit de r&#233;gner et de commander &#224; ceux qui ne peuvent pas r&#233;sister : de sorte que la toute-puissance poss&#232;de essentiellement et imm&#233;diatement le droit de faire tout ce que bon lui semble" (Toujours le m&#234;me)


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _aimer c'est ce qui me lie à rezba, DocEvil ou Chaton par exemple (et moi je peux l'appeler Chaton pour ça justement)
> _



Ok...

... non, non, mais ok.... 


et moi ? je sens le Whiskas ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et moi ? je sens le Whiskas ? :mouais:



Oui :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui :love:


Ok Alèm, alors je t'aime plus... 








...et pas la peine de revenir, même en me disant que l'un de tes nouveaux amours t'as obligé à faire la Pub Obao sur sa table basse, ou bien la truie avec le look et l'accent de Garcimore dans un bidet...


même pas t'essayes :mouais::rateau:




*C'est ça aussi l'amour, dire non à son ancien souteneur chez MacG  *


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2007)

J'ai rien compris à la copie 666. C'est grave ? 

Difficile de répondre à cette putain de question néanmoins. A part l'état amoureux, avec tous ses signes physiques, psychologiques qui permettent de partager un socle à peu près commun, au moins dans l'expression verbale, la description, le reste reste bien plus mystérieux pour moi. Rarement pu répondre à la question "pourquoi tu m'aimes". Rarement eu envie de décortiquer peut-être. Plus facile d'y répondre après finalement. Quand il y a rupture et que les vides qui se créent font apparaître les reliefs qui remplissaient. 

Et puis je n'aime pas à 40 ans comme j'aimais à 30. Encore moins à 20.


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Octobre 2007)

C'est comme le P&#232;re No&#235;l, ou les contes mais pour adultes ... une belle connerie pour faire r&#234;ver. 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et je ne trouve pas l'amour banal moi. M&#234;me &#224; voir chez les autres. &#199;a donne envie de voir des gens s'aimer, surtout quand on a connu &#231;a soi-m&#234;me. Vraiment. Qu'on a aim&#233; passionn&#233;ment et qu'on a &#233;t&#233; aim&#233; de m&#234;me en retour. On ne peut plus voir l'amour des autres d'un mauvais &#339;il. Je n'arrive pas &#224; me dire que les gens qui sont d&#233;rang&#233;s par l'amour des autres ont eux-m&#234;mes vraiment connu l'amour un jour&#8230; Et en fait&#8230; je les plains, s&#251;rement.


Tu ne peux pas emp&#234;cher certaines personnes &#8212; elles sont h&#233;las nombreuses &#8212; de prendre ombrage du bonheur qui leur &#233;chappe ou de se consoler de leur mis&#232;re par la contemplation des malheurs d'autrui. C'est une mesquinerie bien ordinaire.
Par ailleurs, je maintiens que l'amour est un sentiment affreusement banal, comme le sont la joie, la tristesse, la jalousie, la honte&#8230; Ce sont des sentiments vieux comme la conscience, comme l'humanit&#233;, et qui ne sont pas tous d'ailleurs son exclusivit&#233;. Ce que je peux t'accorder en revanche, c'est que m&#234;me banal, l'amour est un sentiment extraordinaire car, apr&#232;s bien des ann&#233;es et quelques d&#233;chirements, chaque fois qu'on l'&#233;prouve est la premi&#232;re fois.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que je peux t'accorder en revanche, c'est que m&#234;me banal, l'amour est un sentiment extraordinaire car, apr&#232;s bien des ann&#233;es et quelques d&#233;chirements, chaque fois qu'on l'&#233;prouve est la premi&#232;re fois.



&#234;tre c&#339;ur d'artichaut alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'ai rien compris à la copie 666. C'est grave ?
> 
> Difficile de répondre à cette putain de question néanmoins. A part l'état amoureux, avec tous ses signes physiques, psychologiques qui permettent de partager un socle à peu près commun, au moins dans l'expression verbale, la description, le reste reste bien plus mystérieux pour moi. Rarement pu répondre à la question "pourquoi tu m'aimes". Rarement eu envie de décortiquer peut-être. Plus facile d'y répondre après finalement. Quand il y a rupture et que les vides qui se créent font apparaître les reliefs qui remplissaient.
> 
> Et puis je n'aime pas à 40 ans comme j'aimais à 30. Encore moins à 20.


Pourquoi est une bien vilaine question. Il ne devrait pas y avoir de raison à l'amour. Il devrait suffire de dire : « Tu m'es indispensable, mais tu ne m'es pas nécessaire. Je n'attends rien de toi que toi. »


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que je peux t'accorder en revanche, c'est que même banal, l'amour est un sentiment extraordinaire car, après bien des années et quelques déchirements, chaque fois qu'on l'éprouve est la première fois.



La, les premières fois.
Dommage qu'il n'y ait qu'une première fois par histoire.

Alors faudrait-il lutter pour que dure cette première fois ? Faudrait-il vite passer à une nouvelle première fois ?

Je n'ai pas encore répondu à cette question


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> être cur d'artichaut alors ?


Ça, c'est être tombé amoureux de l'amour lui-même. Encore un autre écueil.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a, c'est &#234;tre tomb&#233; amoureux de l'amour lui-m&#234;me. Encore un autre &#233;cueil.



Ah c'est toi Don Giovanni 



tu sais de quoi tu parles, hein ? avoue :rateau:


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah c'est toi Don Giovanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je sais de quoi je parle dans la mesure où je parle de choses ordinairement humaines : l'imagination pallie largement l'expérience. Mais méfie-toi tout de même que la statue ne se mette à bouger.


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...Il ne devrait pas y avoir de raison à l'amour. Il devrait suffire de dire : « Tu m'es indispensable, mais tu ne m'es pas nécessaire. Je n'attends rien de toi que toi. »



En tout cas, des trucs comme ça, faut choisir son moment et son endroit pour le balancer 

Plus sérieusement : Et pourquoi faudrait-il toujours prouver en disant ?


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais de quoi je parle dans la mesure où je parle de choses ordinairement humaines : l'imagination pallie largement l'expérience. Mais méfie-toi tout de même que la statue ne se mette à bouger.




tss tss, je suis le Commandeur:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> La, les premières fois.
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait qu'une première fois par histoire.
> 
> Alors faudrait-il lutter pour que dure cette première fois ? Faudrait-il vite passer à une nouvelle première fois ?
> ...


Pourquoi ne pas écouter une voix désormais d'outre-tombe : _« Tu vas avoir quatre-vingt-deux ans. Tu as rapetissé de six centimètres, tu ne pèses que quarante-cinq kilos et tu es toujours belle, gracieuse et désirable. Cela fait cinquante-huit ans que nous vivons ensemble et je t'aime plus que jamais. Récemment, je suis retombé amoureux de toi une nouvelle fois et je porte de nouveau en moi un vide débordant que ne comble que ton corps serré contre le mien [] »_


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> En tout cas, des trucs comme &#231;a, faut choisir son moment et son endroit pour le balancer
> 
> Plus s&#233;rieusement : Et pourquoi faudrait-il toujours prouver en disant ?


 parce que tout le monde ne conna&#238;t pas la t&#233;l&#233;pathie et la plupart souffre de "scl&#233;rose empathique" si je puis dire


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> parce que tout le monde ne connaît pas la télépathie



Suffit de montrer, rien de télépathétique là-dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> En tout cas, des trucs comme ça, faut choisir son moment et son endroit pour le balancer


Quand on aime, quand on aime vraiment, le moment ou l'endroit, le moyen, le support n'ont pas la moindre importance.


monoeil a dit:


> Plus sérieusement : Et pourquoi faudrait-il toujours prouver en disant ?


Parce que le cur n'a pas d'autre langage. Les bras mentent souvent mieux que la bouche.


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ..."sclérose empathique"...



Dedans, il y a "rose" ; c'est déjà un bon début.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Dedans, il y a "rose" ; c'est déjà un bon début.


Il y a des bons débuts qui portent en eux-mêmes les germes d'une mauvaise fin.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Suffit de montrer, rien de t&#233;l&#233;path&#233;tique l&#224;-dedans.


eh bien ce serait bien, m&#234;mes tr&#232;s amoureux, la plupart savent le montrer aussi bien que des humains-troncs sourds et aveugles en pleine &#233;pid&#233;mie de laryngite


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand on aime, quand on aime vraiment, le moment ou l'endroit, le moyen, le support n'ont pas la moindre importance.



Ok, j'essaierai lors du brossage de dents par exemple !




DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que le cur n'a pas d'autre langage. Les bras mentent souvent mieux que la bouche.



Je ne suis pas d'accord. Comme la bouche bée, les bras restent ballants lorsque le cur sèche, ou au mieux, malhabiles.


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y a des bons débuts qui portent en eux-mêmes les germes d'une mauvaise fin.



On en revient au début : c'est un sujet épineux.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4433572 a dit:
			
		

> eh bien ce serait bien, m&#234;mes tr&#232;s amoureux, la plupart savent le montrer aussi bien que des troncs sourds et aveugles en pleine &#233;pid&#233;mie de laryngite


Mais comment pourrait-il en &#234;tre autrement quand le c&#339;ur est sinc&#232;re ? Si chaque nouvel amour est un premier amour, on ne peut pas se pr&#233;valoir d'une exp&#233;rience ant&#233;rieure. CQFD.


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les bras mentent souvent mieux que la bouche.



Quand tu es amoureux tu ne sens pas l'odeur des aisselles, c'est pas pour autant qu'elles ne puent pas.


Les bras ne mentent pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il n'est pas banal, parce qu'il est rare. Il n'est pas banal, parce que certains ne le vivront peut-&#234;tre jamais&#8230; Mais oui, j'approuve. Le sentiment d'amour est lui banal. C'est l'Amour qui ne l'est pas, lui. J'ai beau penser &#231;a, &#231;a n'emp&#234;che que je n'aime toujours pas l'impudeur, qui est en ce cas une forme d'&#233;go&#239;sme. Que je malm&#232;ne les amoureux qui crient leur Amour sur tous les toits en faisant fi des pauvres n&#233;cessiteux en la mati&#232;re qui les entourent, c'est un fait qui n'est plus &#224; d&#233;montrer. Je malm&#232;ne forc&#233;ment tout autant ceux qui conchient l'Amour fusionnel par mesquinerie, aigreur, jalousie ou pire, envie (p&#234;ch&#233; mortel  ). Ce genre de sentiments se vit intimement. Surtout si il est fort et d&#233;vastateur. Alors c'est pas la peine d'ouvrir un fil dans le bar d'un forum informatique pour en trouver la d&#233;finition, c'est pas la peine de d&#233;verser son fiel contre les gens qui vivent des trucs qu'on vivra peut-&#234;tre jamais etc. etc. parce que les r&#233;ponses elles ne sont pas ici. Elles sont en vous. Pour le reste, vous vous d&#233;brouillerez bien sans mon avis n'est-ce pas ? Mais venez pas vous plaindre


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais comment pourrait-il en être autrement quand le cur est sincère ? Si chaque nouvel amour est un premier amour, on ne peut pas se prévaloir d'une expérience antérieure. CQFD.


possible... heu bon je vous laisse... je suis fatigué, ai eus une dure journée, et je vais aller m'abrutir, après toutes ces bonnes réflexions, devant une émission sur le câble : Docteur G, medecin légiste pour le FBI. _Aujourd'hui la découverte d'un cercueil rempli de plusieurs corps... peut être un couple à trois inséparable _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Comme la bouche bée, les bras restent ballants lorsque le cur sèche, ou au mieux, malhabiles.


Muet ou malhabile, ce n'est pas la même chose ! D'ailleurs, je ne crois pas qu'un cur amoureux puisse se taire. Il faudrait être stupide, avoir le goût des tragédies secrètes ou, plus vraisemblablement, ne pas être réellement amoureux. Car, quand c'est le cas, on n'a pas de choix, on va au casse-pipe et puis c'est tout. Si ton amour n'est pas plus fort que ta peur, tu n'aimes pas assez.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Les bras ne mentent pas.


On les agite beaucoup dans les _backrooms_ ch&#232;res &#224; grib love, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on s'y aime beaucoup&#8230; En outre, ce que les bras disent avant tout c'est &#171; je te d&#233;sire &#187;. _Parce que je t'aime_, c'est le meilleur des cas.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On les agitent beaucoup dans les _backrooms_ chères à grib love, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on s'y aime beaucoup



oui eh bien dis toi bien que lorsque j'y suis passé parfois, ma seule action été d'y fouttre encore plus de bordel que dans toute ma carrière ici  c'est comme ça que j'aime mes congénères moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Quand tu es amoureux tu ne sens pas l'odeur des aisselles, c'est pas pour autant qu'elles ne puent pas.



Tout le monde n'a pas une hygiène douteuse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors c'est pas la peine d'ouvrir un fil dans le bar d'un forum informatique pour en trouver la définition


Tu sais très bien ce qu'il en est du Bar et de sa spécificité parmi ces forums. Cette remarque m'a décroché un sourire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu sais très bien ce qu'il en est du Bar et de sa spécificité parmi ces forums. Cette remarque m'a décroché un sourire.


Il fut un temps, je dis pas&#8230; Mais maintenant, s&#233;rieusement ?


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Muet ou malhabile, ce n'est pas la même chose ! D'ailleurs, je ne crois pas qu'un cur amoureux puisse se taire. Il faudrait être stupide, avoir le goût des tragédies secrètes ou, plus vraisemblablement, ne pas être réellement amoureux. Car, quand c'est le cas, on n'a pas de choix, on va au casse-pipe et puis c'est tout. Si ton amour n'est pas plus fort que ta peur, tu n'aimes pas assez.



On est d'accord.
Je disais : muets s'ils n'aiment. Malhabiles, si en plus ils mentent.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Il fut un temps, je dis pas&#8230; Mais maintenant, s&#233;rieusement ?



AH bah depuis que tu passes plus le chiffon dans le bistrot c'est la pagaille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Ah non, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> parce que les réponses elles ne sont pas ici. Elles sont en vous.



Love knows me, he knows I'm right


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si ton amour n'est pas plus fort que ta peur, tu n'aimes pas assez.



Ou que tu as construis une armure tellement solide que tu ne sais plus comment aller vers l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Si tu aimes assez, pas d'armure assez solide&#8230; C'est interminable ce dialogue de sourds


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est une chance.

Et sinon, &#231;a, j'aime bien : 





DocEvil a dit:


> Tu m'es indispensable, mais tu ne m'es pas n&#233;cessaire


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2007)

Essaye de virer la plist.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2007)

Un peu de culture dans ce topic d&#233;goulinant d'amour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... topic dégoulinant d'amour



Y'a aussi pas mal de certitudes qui suintent...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Un peu de culture dans ce topic dégoulinant d'amour





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a aussi pas mal de certitudes qui suintent...


Faites comme s'il s'agissait d'un sujet sur les tests ADN ou les polyphonies corses : donnez un avis pertinent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Faites comme s'il s'agissait d'un sujet sur les tests ADN ou les polyphonies corses : donnez un avis pertinent.



C'est ce que j'ai fait... J'ai lu ici pas mal de certitudes pour un domaine qui, me semble-t-il est propre &#224; les bousculer ; quand il ne les an&#233;antit pas tout simplement... Si votre Tr&#232;s Haute Pertinence veut bien me pardonner mon outrecuidance...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si votre Très Haute Pertinence veut bien me pardonner mon outrecuidance...


Tu sais bien que je suis enclin à tout te pardonner, beau pâtre méditerranéen


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> " _[...] R&#233;cemment, je suis retomb&#233; amoureux de toi une nouvelle fois et je porte de nouveau en moi un vide d&#233;bordant que ne comble que ton corps serr&#233; contre le mien [&#8230;] "_



Tu y crois, toi ? Heureux DocEvil.

Nouvel amour, nouvelle drogue. Et celle qui me p&#233;n&#232;tre depuis longtemps n'a pas encore redonn&#233; le flash originel.
Combler le vide ne me semble pas suffisant.

Mais tu y crois, Doc. Cela fait une diff&#233;rence.

Oui.
&#199;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a.
Surement.

Puisque tu le dis.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et *celle qui me p&#233;n&#232;tre* depuis longtemps n'a pas encore redonn&#233; le flash originel.
> Combler le vide ne me semble pas suffisant.



Une adepte du gode ceinture ?...


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une adepte du gode ceinture ?...



un doigt suffira mon beau. Mais je ne t'apprends rien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> un doigt suffira mon beau. Mais je ne t'apprends rien.



Toi t'es rien qu'une grosse rancunière...


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2007)

Ah, l'amour le matin !! :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

non, tout le temps.

mais, comme vous diront pas mal de mes amis (hein chaton et rezba ? ), je suis tr&#232;s mal plac&#233; pour m'exprimer sur "c'est quoi aimer"&#8230;   

Un doigt, &#231;a va encore. Surtout si c'est de DocEvil ou Patoch&#8230;


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi t'es rien qu'une grosse rancuni&#232;re...



Certains ajoutent m&#234;me _mauvais esprit, pince sans rire_.
Tu vois je suis p&#233;tri de qualit&#233;s 

A se demander pourquoi, en amour &#231;a ne marche pas comme je voudrais :mouais:


----------



## MOMAX (11 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait... J'ai lu ici pas mal de certitudes pour un domaine qui, me semble-t-il est propre à les bousculer ; quand il ne les anéantit pas tout simplement... Si votre Très Haute Pertinence veut bien me pardonner mon outrecuidance...



 f o r z a ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> mais, comme vous diront pas mal de mes amis (hein chaton et rezba ? ), je suis très mal placé pour m'exprimer sur "c'est quoi aimer"


Je crois au contraire que tu sais très bien aimer. Sauf toi.


----------



## Bassman (11 Octobre 2007)

Allongez vous sur le divan et parlez nous monsieur Al&#232;m. 

Pendant que Doc vous parle, je m'occupe du massage   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Surtout depuis que je ne suis plus modérateur
> 
> De toutes façons, l'amour est enfant de bohème, qui n'a jamais jamais connu de loi.
> 
> Et je ne trouve pas l'amour banal moi. Même à voir chez les autres. Ça donne envie de voir des gens s'aimer, surtout quand on a connu ça soi-même. Vraiment. Qu'on a aimé passionnément et qu'on a été aimé de même en retour. On ne peut plus voir l'amour des autres d'un mauvais il. Je n'arrive pas à me dire que les gens qui sont dérangés par l'amour des autres ont eux-mêmes vraiment connu l'amour un jour Et en fait je les plains, sûrement.


Ouais, ouais, ouais, si on veut - ça n'empêche pas le calvaire, quand tu ne peux plus croiser un couple qui se bécote sans sourire comme un con, par réflèxe, quand tu ne peux plus voir un parent sourire à son gamin sans prendre ta tête de bisounours...

Murde! Et ma réputation?

L'amour rend con,
La paternité rend con, 
heureux les cons, ils sont leur propre royaume.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2007)

*L'amour est enfant de boh&#234;me*
et n'a jamais connu de loi.

Hop, voil&#224;, on peut fermer.
Nephoou ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *L'amour est enfant de bohême*
> et n'a jamais connu de loi.
> 
> Hop, voilà, on peut fermer.
> Nephoou ?


J'aimerais comprendre votre acharnement à vouloir faire fermer ce sujet.
C'est à croire  j'en suis persuadé  que l'amour est plus dérangeant que le cul et qu'il est plus facile de pénétrer le corps que l'âme


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais comprendre votre acharnement à vouloir faire fermer ce sujet.
> C'est à croire  j'en suis persuadé  que l'amour est plus dérangeant que le cul et qu'il est plus facile de pénétrer le corps que l'âme


Peut-être le cul est-il beaucoup moins impliquant, révélateur, que l'amour.
Le cul est, en partie, en dehors de l'armure.

Pour le mâle de base, "je baise" est une force, "j'aime" une faiblesse.

Non ?


Allez, les choux, soyez faibles.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *L'amour est enfant de bohême*
> et n'a jamais connu de loi.
> 
> Hop, voilà, on peut fermer.
> Nephoou ?



tu veux enfermer l'amour?!!!

Même si souvent l'amour est un carcan, il n'en demeure pas moins la clé d'une certaine liberté, d'un sentiment de légèreté, d'accomplissement.

Ce sentiment d'abandon qui étreint et qui fait mal parfois mais qui permet de vivre le reste. Non, je ne l'enferme pas et je le laisse vivre, quite à ne passer que rarement... quand mes tourments m'en laisse le temps.


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le cul est, en partie, en dehors de l'armure.



Je n'avais jamais pensé à essayer avec une armure Ponk 

Elle est là la solution !

_ps : stp, tu peux me faire une note biblio rapide, parce qu'en matière de littérature médiévale je suis proprement inculte. J'ai du retard à combler visiblement..._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais pensé à essayer avec une armure Ponk
> 
> Elle est là la solution !
> 
> _ps : stp, tu peux me faire une note biblio rapide, parce qu'en matière de littérature médiévale je suis proprement inculte. J'ai du retard à combler visiblement..._


Gnagnagna!

Regardes "Excalibur" de John Borman - le début.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais comprendre votre acharnement à vouloir faire fermer ce sujet.
> C'est à croire  j'en suis persuadé  que l'amour est plus dérangeant que le cul et qu'il est plus facile de pénétrer le corps que l'âme



Oui. Ça c'est sur. Il est plus facile de baiser que d'aimer. 
Bien que pour certains il soit impossible de baiser sans aimer.
Et que pour d'autres, c'est aimer sans baiser qui est impossible.

Mais parler de son cul est déjà, souvent, une épreuve, quand parler du cul des autres est une facilité.
Parler de l'amour, sans se cacher, c'est s'ouvrir les tripes.
Parce que l'amour, c'est d'abord là. Dans le ventre. Dans la chair. Avant d'être dans nos têtes.
Sinon, on en parlerait sans problèmes. Sinon ça ne poserait pas autant de questions.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4433890 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que l'amour, c'est d'abord l&#224;. Dans le ventre. Dans la chair. Avant d'&#234;tre dans nos t&#234;tes.



Ne serait-ce pas plut&#244;t l'inverse?




Tout &#231;a pour une histoire d'hormones...


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

L'inverse ? Tu veux dire, "d'abord dans la t&#234;te" ?
Non non, je maintiens, l'amour, c'est dans nos tripes, &#231;a tord le bide, &#231;a fait trembler, &#231;a fait battre le palpitant.
Et apr&#232;s, y'a cette saloperie de conscience qui essaye de contr&#244;ler et de ma&#238;triser tout &#231;a, et cette saloperie d'inconscient qui dit "vas-y, allez, c'est &#231;a qu'il te faut" ou bien "horreur, file de l&#224;, vite, prends tes jambes &#224; ton cou".


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

Bon tout ça ne résout pas l'épineux problème sous jacent à cette histoire : le célibat de DocEvil.

Ce serai bien que l'un ou l'une de vous parmi les célibataires se dévoue à la bonne cause, sinon on vas finir par nommer quelqu'un qui n'aura pas le choix  On vas quand même pas le laisser errer de coups en coups plus ou moins foireux, toujours accompagné d'une bouteille, l'air vieux routard comme l'Amok


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4433926 a dit:
			
		

> Bon tout &#231;a ne r&#233;sout pas l'&#233;pineux probl&#232;me sous jacent &#224; cette histoire : le c&#233;libat de DocEvil.


Mais je ne suis pas c&#233;libataire, mon ange. D'o&#249; tiens-tu que je le sois ? Et puis ma vie priv&#233;e n'a rien &#224; voir avec le probl&#232;me qui nous occupe. Le c&#233;libat emp&#234;che-t-il d'aimer ? Est-ce que c'est comme pour les enfants : si tu n'en as pas tu n'as que le droit de te taire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

Et puis tout le monde sait que Dieu est amour...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas célibataire, mon ange. D'où tiens-tu que je le sois ? Et puis ma vie privée n'a rien à voir avec le problème qui nous occupe. Le célibat empêche-t-il d'aimer ? Est-ce que c'est comme pour les enfants : si tu n'en as pas tu n'as que le droit de te taire ?


Surtout que le sujet, à la base, n'était pas qui aime ou n'aime pas, comme une espèce de tare obligatoire, mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'aimer.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Surtout que le sujet, à la base, n'était pas qui aime ou n'aime pas, comme une espèce de tare obligatoire, mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'aimer.


Je pense même qu'on peut restreindre le champ de la question au sentiment amoureux, car je doute que la question de départ fasse cas de l'amour filial ou de l'amitié.


----------



## Bassman (11 Octobre 2007)

Pourtant, &#231;a reste de l'amour que ce soit filial, amical ou amoureux.

Certes, il ne s'exprime pas forc&#233;ment pareil, mais &#231;a reste de l'amour.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Surtout que le sujet, &#224; la base, n'&#233;tait pas qui aime ou n'aime pas, comme une esp&#232;ce de tare obligatoire, mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'aimer.



ben personne &#224; l'air de savoir puisque &#231;a tourne en rond mdr

en fait c'est un sujet &#224; Flood lent d&#233;guis&#233;... ^^


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pense même qu'on peut restreindre le champ de la question au sentiment amoureux, car je doute que la question de départ fasse cas de l'amour filial ou de l'amitié.



et bien il devrait car c'est bel et bien la même chose : des simples réactions chimiques et stimulis électriques.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4433974 a dit:
			
		

> et bien il devrait car c'est bel et bien la m&#234;me chose : des simples r&#233;actions chimiques et stimulis &#233;lectriques.



Toi, encore deux ou trois posts et tu vas nous vanter les m&#233;rites des appareils d'&#233;lectro-stimulation pour ramollos des abdos comme sextoy.

Remarque...

Et dans quelques uns de plus, on en sera &#224; la difficult&#233; pour certains de loger toutes ces grosses &#233;lectrodes sur si peu d'&#233;piderme....

Non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, encore deux ou trois posts et tu vas nous vanter les m&#233;rites des appareils d'&#233;lectro-stimulation pour ramollos des abdos comme sextoy.
> 
> Remarque...
> 
> ...



Non

c'est d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233; en solution alternative aux traitements chimiques dans certains pays. La pose des &#233;lectrodes d'un simple pace-maker sur des points pr&#233;cis sur les  art&#232;res alimentant le cerveau, rend les gens joyeux, calmes et "love-love" en plus de supprimer toute r&#233;action d&#233;pressive. 

Je ne le vante pas, c'est un constat, une r&#233;alit&#233; scientifique. Pour le nombre de postes c'est rat&#233;, pour la taille des &#233;lectrodes aussi. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je ne le vante pas, c'est un constat, une réalité scientifique. Pour le nombre de postes c'est raté, pour la taille des électrodes aussi. ^^


La réalité scientifique, des fois, est d'une abyssale tristesse.
A mon gout, du moins.

De l'amour!
De l'amour et des chimères!
Ou j'tue l'chien!


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

Pour Alèm : Commence juste à t'aimer honnêtement toi même, et de ce fait les autres t'aimerons. Si par hasard tu en trouves qui ne t'aiment toujours pas, dis toi bien que c'est simplement qu'ils utilisent la même technique que toi, mais on le désagrément de se rendre compte que leur système est perfectible vu que tu y arrive mieux qu'eux ^^


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La réalité scientifique, des fois, est d'une abyssale tristesse.
> A mon gout, du moins.
> 
> De l'amour!
> ...



Toutes ces questions sur l'amour, comment aimer, etc.... les réponses, les solutions, les problèmes, tout ceci n'est qu'illusion. C'est un "Honey-pot", une partie du firewall qui nous protège notre système émotionnel trop facile à pirater et a réguler finalement.


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, encore deux ou trois posts et tu vas nous vanter les mérites des appareils d'électro-stimulation pour ramollos des abdos comme sextoy.



C'est qui ce sextoy ?
J'ai cherché dans la liste des membres. Pas trouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est qui ce sextoy ?
> J'ai cherché dans la liste des membres. Pas trouvé.


Ca n'est pas grave, tu sais ?

Un jour, le corps change, les pensées suivent et on se rend compte que le coup des choux et des roses...

Mais chaque chose en son temps, le deuil des cigognes, d'abord.

Parles-en à ta maman ou a ton papa, il est peut-être temps que tu aies avec eux une de _ces_ conversations (comme on dit dans les sitcom anglo-saxonnes).


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas célibataire, mon ange. D'où tiens-tu que je le sois ?


Sérieusement : De quelqu'un d'ici... peut être un jaloux/jalouse éconduit(e) qui n'arrive pas à ses fins. 

Et pis t'as l'air tellement pénible comme un Jean Pierre Coffe, que je me disais "c'est pas possible, soit il est marié sous le régime de séparation de biens sentimentaux, soit c'est le fantôme des Baskerville"


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pense même qu'on peut restreindre le champ de la question au sentiment amoureux, car je doute que la question de départ fasse cas de l'amour filial ou de l'amitié.



Ah, dommage ! 

J'avais pensé aussi à l'amour intellectuel de Dieu.


Suis-je vraiment hors-sujet ?


----------



## wip (11 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Suis-je vraiment hors-sujet ?


Qui peut définir des limites à l'Amour ?


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Qui peut définir des limites à l'Amour ?



un bon géographe.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Qui peut définir des limites à l'Amour ?


No, no limit
to reach for the sky
no valley too deep,
no mountain too high
No, no limit...
Eurodance poucrave des 90's​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le c&#233;libat emp&#234;che-t-il d'aimer ? Est-ce que c'est comme pour les enfants : si tu n'en as pas tu n'as que le droit de te taire ?



Ce sont des id&#233;es tr&#232;s encr&#233;es chez le commun, prompt &#224; se satisfaire de la pseudo-exemplarit&#233; de sa confortable position de cloporte... Laissons les p&#233;rorer &#224; longueur de pages, toute pudeur momentan&#233;ment mise de c&#244;t&#233;, telle la cravate d'un petit cadre que quelques verres auraient rendu guilleret et verbeux lors d'un repas d'entreprise...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et puis tout le monde sait que Dieu est amour...



... Avec du poil autour...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce sont des idées très encrées chez le commun, prompt à se satisfaire de la pseudo-exemplarité de sa confortable position de cloporte... Laissons les pérorer à longueur de pages, toute pudeur momentanément mise de côté, telle la cravate d'un petit cadre que quelques verres ont rendu guilleret et verbeux...



_En pansant aux petits
que vos grossiers apêtits
engendrent,
vous pensiez : ils seront
mentons ras et ventres ronds,
notaires.
Mais pour bien vous punir
un jour vous voyez venir
sur Terre,
des enfants non voulus
qui deviennent chevelus
poètes.
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _En pansant aux petits
> que vos grossiers apêtits
> engendrent,
> vous pensiez : ils seront
> ...



Les poètes à la con qui la ramènent pour un rien ça réveille le Tendre Pinochet qui sommeille en moi... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les po&#232;tes &#224; la con qui la ram&#232;nent pour un rien &#231;a r&#233;veille le Tendre Pinochet qui sommeille en moi... :love:



 et entre pine et hochet, tu choisis quoi? 


:rose: 





je suis d&#233;j&#224; loin...



Merde le syndr&#244;me Pascal77 me reprend...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je suis déjà loin...



Pas encore assez!


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non non, je maintiens, l'amour, c'est dans nos tripes, ça tord le bide, ça fait trembler, ça fait battre le palpitant.



O combien tu as raison : regarde, depuis que tu as écrit ces mots, deux pleines pages de diarrhée, verbale certes, mais diarrhée quand même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> O combien tu as raison : regarde, depuis que tu as écrit ces mots, deux pleines pages de diarrhée, verbale certes, mais diarrhée quand même.



comme quoi, l'amour, ça fait chier... 


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> un bon géographe.


Toi tu nous a encore fait une carte de France...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est déjà proposé en solution alternative aux traitements chimiques dans certains pays. La pose des électrodes d'un simple pace-maker sur des points précis sur les  artères alimentant le cerveau, rend les gens joyeux, calmes et "love-love" en plus de supprimer toute réaction dépressive.



Je comprends mieux l'utilité de la chaise électrique


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je comprends mieux l'utilité de la chaise électrique


Hum...


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4433912 a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je maintiens, l'amour, c'est dans nos tripes, &#231;a tord le bide, &#231;a fait trembler, &#231;a fait battre le palpitant.



Si ce n'&#233;tait que &#231;a, on ne serait jamais amoureux tr&#232;s longtemps, non ?


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si ce n'était que ça, on ne serait jamais amoureux très longtemps, non ?



Que ça quoi ? Que de la chair ? Mais ce n'est pas que de la chair ! Ça en part, et c'est pour ça que ça se dompte, qu'il ne faut pas lui laisser prendre les rênes. L'amour c'est ce qui m'unifie, moi, intimement, ce qui réunit mon corps et ma raison. Et ça a plein d'ennemis ! L'habitude, le quotidien, le travail, les enfants, les soucis, la monotonie, l'autre ! Et j'en oublie ! 
Alors il faut combattre. Aimer c'est un combat ! Si on prend le sien et celui de l'autre pour acquis, l'amour finit toujours par s'effilocher.
Je crois que l'amour est à la croisée du sport et de l'art. On peut vivre sur ses acquis de départ et le voir s'effilocher petit à petit, ou ne jamais relâcher l'entrainement, se remettre en question, chercher à se surprendre soit même, et continuer à le faire vivre. En tout cas, si ça a pu l'être pour moi, ce n'est plus un acquis. C'est un chantier. Un putain de vaste chantier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

L'amour c'est quelque chose d'artificiel posé par l'esprit humain pour essayer de croire qu'il n'est pas un simple animal qui cherche à se reproduire.
Ca part d'un truc simple: la survie de l'espèce.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'amour c'est quelque chose d'artificiel pos&#233; par l'esprit humain pour essayer de croire qu'il n'est pas un simple animal qui cherche &#224; se reproduire.
> Ca part d'un truc simple: la survie de l'esp&#232;ce.



Tu crois ?
Je suis d'accord sur l'aspect "essayer de croire qu'il n'est pas un simple animal qui cherche &#224; se reproduire". Mais tu crois que l'amour est l'apanage des humains ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu crois ?
> Je suis d'accord sur l'aspect "essayer de croire qu'il n'est pas un simple animal qui cherche à se reproduire". Mais tu crois que l'amour est l'apanage des humains ?



J'entends par amour, la définition de l'amour romantique, celui qui pousse les femmes à se pâmer devant le beau cavalier rebelle et les amoureux à se suicider parce que leur belle s'est enfuie.
Et dans ce cas oui, c'est l'apanage des humains. Pour le reste, je ne peux pas me prononcer.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je comprends mieux l'utilité de la chaise électrique



alors là je m'attendais à tout sauf à ça, et de toi en plus  je suis mort de rire :rateau:
Excellent ! 

Là continue comme ça et tu nous fous notre sonnyboy au chômage :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'entends par amour, la définition de l'amour romantique, celui qui pousse les femmes à se pâmer devant le beau cavalier rebelle et les amoureux à se suicider parce que leur belle s'est enfuie.
> Et dans ce cas oui, c'est l'apanage des humains. Pour le reste, je ne peux pas me prononcer.


L'amour des hommes est loin d'être tel que tu le décris (l'ironie de cette description montrant assez combien toi-même tu n'es pas dupe). L'amour ne fait pas de nous des héros et j'ai connu au cours des siècles quelques bourreaux qui étaient des époux aimants et fidèles, caressants et doux, que la chaleur de leurs sentiments n'empêchait nullement de massacrer avec une autre forme d'amour : celui du travail bien fait. Faut-il pour autant en finir avec l'idée romantique de l'amour ? Je ne suis pas sûr. Au fond, cette idée ne pose problème que parce qu'on veut y croire. Mais elle porte en elle les germes insidieux du totalitarisme, célébrant la pureté, le sens du sacrifice, de l'abandon total de soi à l'autre, incitant les hommes à devenir autre chose que ce qu'ils sont : des hommes, rien que cela. D'un autre côté, cette idée a produit de grandes uvres, de celles sur lesquelles s'élèvent les civilisations, et elle a une autre vertu suprême : elle dit aux hommes qu'ils peuvent s'élever, grandir, être meilleurs. Ce n'est tout de même pas sa faute si les pauvres couillons se croient tels


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2007)

Gné ?!.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Que ça quoi ? Que de la chair ? Mais ce n'est pas que de la chair ! Ça en part, et c'est pour ça que ça se dompte, qu'il ne faut pas lui laisser prendre les rênes.


Es-tu sûr que le corps ne somatise pas l'amour ? En es-tu vraiment sûr ?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'amour des hommes est loin d'&#234;tre tel que tu le d&#233;cris (l'ironie de cette description montrant assez combien toi-m&#234;me tu n'es pas dupe). L'amour ne fait pas de nous des h&#233;ros et j'ai connu au cours des si&#232;cles quelques bourreaux qui &#233;taient des &#233;poux aimants et fid&#232;les, caressants et doux, que la chaleur de leurs sentiments n'emp&#234;chait nullement de massacrer avec une autre forme d'amour : celui du travail bien fait. Faut-il pour autant en finir avec l'id&#233;e romantique de l'amour ? Je ne suis pas s&#251;r. Au fond, cette id&#233;e ne pose probl&#232;me que parce qu'on veut y croire. Mais elle porte en elle les germes insidieux du totalitarisme, c&#233;l&#233;brant la puret&#233;, le sens du sacrifice, de l'abandon total de soi &#224; l'autre, incitant les hommes &#224; devenir autre chose que ce qu'ils sont : des hommes, rien que cela. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, cette id&#233;e a produit de grandes &#339;uvres, de celles sur lesquelles s'&#233;l&#232;vent les civilisations, et elle a une autre vertu supr&#234;me : elle dit aux hommes qu'ils peuvent s'&#233;lever, grandir, &#234;tre meilleurs. Ce n'est tout de m&#234;me pas sa faute si les pauvres couillons se croient tels&#8230;



Dis tu veux pas &#233;claircir un peut, mettre des paragraphes, des tabulations... je sais pas mais t'as beau &#234;tre Dieu, mais sa magnificence pourrait &#233;viter de nous faire tomber des monolithes pareils 

C'est chiant &#224; lire t'imagines pas, c'est pire que les docus d'Arte diffus&#233;s mi en VO mi doubl&#233; en bielorusse, Triple sous titr&#233; Serbo-croate et vieil aram&#233;en.
En plus tu me connais, mon nystagmus plus ma faible capacit&#233; neuronale &#224; comprendre les choses, c'est &#224; croire que tu me d&#233;testes :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Dis tu veux pas éclaircir un peut, mettre des paragraphes, des tabulations... je sais pas mais t'as beau être Dieu, mais sa magnificence pourrait éviter de nous faire tomber des monolithes pareils
> 
> C'est chiant à lire t'imagines pas, c'est pire que les docus d'Arte diffusés mi en VO mi doublé en bielorusse, Triple sous titré Serbo-croate et vieil araméen


Pardon. J'oublie qu'il m'arrive d'être sérieux.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pardon. J'oublie qu'il m'arrive d'&#234;tre s&#233;rieux.



Mouais mais l&#224; &#231;a fait pas fini, limite je pensais que postes sur MacG avec un telex 

Commence par a&#233;rer et gerer ton gris de texte, ensuite on verras pour la couleur, les illustrations, les Typos... t'affole pas mon gro doudou 

Et pis merde, on parle "d'aimer" et tu nous balances &#231;a l&#224; comme un technocrate.

Soit cr&#233;atif, comme quand tu m'envoies c'est petits mots gentils tout pleins tous d&#233;cor&#233;s


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

J'aime bien, moi, quand il parle comme &#231;a. 



DocEvil a dit:


> Es-tu s&#251;r que le corps ne somatise pas l'amour ? En es-tu vraiment s&#251;r ?



Je doute, et c'est pour &#231;a que je me combats. Mais je me refuse &#224; croire que le corps somatise l'amour. Sinon, l'amour serait une maladie. 

Mais !
Mais je peux imaginer autre chose derri&#232;re ce que tu dis : qu'on laisse notre corps emphaser l'amour, d&#232;s qu'on l'a reconnu. Ou qu'on se laisse abuser par des signaux qui ne sont que ceux du d&#233;sir. Aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et pis merde, on parle "d'aimer" et tu nous balances ça là comme un technocrate.
> 
> Soit créatif, comme quand tu m'envoies c'est petits mots gentils tout pleins tous décorés


Il faut être un peu technocrate en l'occurrence, sinon ce serait comme parler de justice et la confondre avec la vengeance. Crois-moi : pour parler du feu, point n'est besoin de mettre la main dedans.

Quand à mes petits mots, je n'ai pas envie de les partager avec d'autres. Si j'y suis différend, c'est sans doute que tu l'es aussi.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand à mes petits mots, je n'ai pas envie de les partager avec d'autres. Si j'y suis différend, c'est sans doute que tu l'es aussi.


arf  t'inquiètes Alèm m'écris les mêmes et je ne dirais rien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais je peux imaginer autre chose derrière ce que tu dis : qu'on laisse notre corps emphaser l'amour, dès qu'on l'a reconnu. Ou qu'on se laisse abuser par des signaux qui ne sont que ceux du désir. Aussi.


C'est ma conviction. J'en connais tellement qui cherchent l'amour où ne sont que ses gestes, qui prennent les baisers pour des promesses et les caresses pour des déclarations C'est si facile, si chaud, si doux.
Mais savoir si on veut passer le reste de sa vie auprès de celui ou de celle qui se réveille avec la tête en vrac et une haleine douteuse, si on va en soigner les gastros, lui enlever ses points noirs, se disputer sur le service de tous les jours et la porcelaine du dimanche, sur les visites à la belle-famille et aux amis de lycée, savoir si on veut payer le loyer ensemble, dîner ensemble et, surtout, si c'est cette main-là qui fermera mes yeux, tout ça c'est autre chose. Et c'est peut-être tout simplement ça aimer : rester. Rester pas parce qu'il le faut, mais parce qu'on le veut bien, parce n'importe où ailleurs, si c'est sans toi, ce n'est pas chez moi.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> (...)
> Soit créatif, comme quand tu m'envoies c'est petits mots gentils tout pleins tous décorés





Sindanárië a dit:


> arf  t'inquiètes Alèm m'écris les mêmes et je ne dirais rien


Et pour le prochain post...
On aura le droit à un graphique de ta courbe ménothermique ?!...


----------



## MOMAX (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, cette id&#233;e a produit de grandes &#339;uvres, de celles sur lesquelles s'&#233;l&#232;vent les civilisations, et elle a une autre vertu supr&#234;me : elle dit aux hommes qu'ils peuvent s'&#233;lever, grandir, &#234;tre meilleurs. Ce n'est tout de m&#234;me pas sa faute si les pauvres couillons se croient tels&#8230;



J'ai du mal a saisir&#8230; en quoi c'est &#234;tre couillon que de se croire (ou se sentir) meilleur ? 
Il est certain que l'amour rend meilleur, nous &#233;l&#232;ve bien haut&#8230; peut-&#234;tre pas assez pour devenir des "h&#233;ros" aux yeux de tout le monde mais bien suffisemment pour &#234;tre quelqu'un d'indispensable envers ceux que l'on aime. Non ? 
En cela je ne crois pas que croire qu'&#234;tre meilleur est une erreur de perception comme tu sembles le dire. D'ailleurs je me demande si on se pose vraiment la question ?

Enfin ce que j'en dis :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pour le prochain post...
> On aura le droit à un graphique de ta courbe ménothermique ?!...



Ben avec Doc c'est la même courbe illustrant le processus de surgelation, avec Alèm ça ressemble plus à du langage morse... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

_pour répondre à Xavier (on parle d'amour je fais sauter les limites du pseudonymat) : je commence à m'aimer et à bien le faire même, Delapiel m'y a aidé, toi aussi un peu et d'autres mais surtout moi-même

pour répondre à Rémy : t'inquiêtes, il se trouve que dans ce fil, j'ai rencontré des gens qui m'aiment vraiment (François et Laurent pour ne pas dire leurs pseudos ainsi que d'autres à qui je laisserais le privilège de la pudeur) 

et ps : je suis comme Xav, on ne peut pas exactement dire que je sois célibataire (sauf au sens légal) mais on peut dire que je suis amoureux* 

*oui, encore une fois, mais tu me l'as déjà dit frangin ! 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je doute, et c'est pour ça que je me combats. Mais je me refuse à croire que le corps somatise l'amour. Sinon, l'amour serait une maladie.



En gros, si l'on en vient à  pèser le potentiel joie/embêtement. Autant dire qu'il s'agit de freiner des 4 fers. De là à en devenir terriblement raisonnable, il n'y a qu'un pas. 




l'écrieur a dit:


> Ou qu'on se laisse abuser par des signaux qui ne sont que ceux du désir. Aussi.



Lesquels ?


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En
> Citation:
> Post&#233; par l'&#233;crieur
> Ou qu'on se laisse abuser par des signaux qui ne sont que ceux du d&#233;sir. Aussi.?
> ...



tu ne te prom&#232;nes jamais la queue en l'air en te frottant partout ?

t'es jamais sur le dos les 4 pattes en l'air ?

pfff&#8230;

tu parles d'une panth&#232;re


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

elle ne lac&#232;re non plus jamais les arbres avant de les arroser d'un jet d'urine surpuissant&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tu ne te promènes jamais la queue en l'air en te frottant partout ?
> 
> t'es jamais sur le dos les 4 pattes en l'air ?
> 
> ...



Tu parles d'un animal, mais nous parlons d'humain. Les signes du désir ne veulent pas dire un réel désir obligatoirement, enfin il me semble que beaucoup de personnes s'échinent à tenter de le démontrer plus qu'à leur tour  Besoin de plaire, de se rassurer, d'attirer l'attention que sais-je encore. C'est terriblement humain mais l'animal qui met la queue en l'air le fait pour faire survivre l'espèce.


----------



## Bassman (11 Octobre 2007)

Ah non ! &#231;a peut &#234;tre par plaisir qu'on se prom&#232;ne la queue en l'air 


:rose:


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah non ! ça peut être par plaisir qu'on se promène la queue en l'air
> 
> 
> :rose:



Et pour le plaisir des autres aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

Ou aussi pour trouver de l'eau, non ?


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2007)

l'eau ça mouille !


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2007)

dool a dit:


> l'eau &#231;a mouille !





Pour parler un peu du sujet (sinon je vais me faire fouetter  ), aimer pour moi &#231;a rime avec ne jamais regretter ce que ce verbe nous fait, ou as fait, faire. C'est court, c'est con...mais c'est comme &#231;a !



Edit : pur&#233;e je suis crev&#233;e...j'ai cliqu&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; :mouais:. d&#233;sol&#233;e pour cette citation inutile au lieu d'un edit :rose:


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ou aussi pour trouver de l'eau, non ?


Chêne ou roseau ?!....  



dool a dit:


> (...)
> (sinon je vais me faire fouetter  )
> (...)


Ah ?!...
On peux ?!....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Rester pas parce qu'il le faut,  parce n'importe où ailleurs, si c'est sans toi, ce n'est pas chez moi.


C'est exactement ce que je dis à mon colloc' le jour du loyer.

Et lui de rajouter : l'amour, c'est comme les spaghettis, il faut les retirer à temps.


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

_bon je file, j'ai eu le temps et le plaisir de redire &#224; ceux d'ici que j'aime que je les aime, parfois sans leurs noms parfois avec, ils se reconnaitront (m&#234;me avec leurs poils) puisque je les reconnais&#8230; hein mado ! 

bonne continuation chez vous, je m'en vais aimer comme je sais le faire mais d'une nouvelle mani&#232;re (je parlais pas de choses seskuelles mackie ! )
_


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...
> Parce que l'amour, c'est d'abord là. Dans le ventre. Dans la chair. Avant d'être dans nos têtes.
> ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas plutôt l'inverse?
> ....



Non Fab, parce que le cur se *panse*.
Laisser l'intellect s'en mêler, c'est s'emmêler.


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _bon je file, j'ai eu le temps et le plaisir de redire à ceux d'ici que j'aime que je les aime, parfois sans leurs noms parfois avec, ils se reconnaitront (même avec leurs poils) puisque je les reconnais hein mado !
> 
> bonne continuation chez vous, je m'en vais aimer comme je sais le faire mais d'une nouvelle manière (je parlais pas de choses seskuelles mackie ! )
> _



Tu sais moi je ne sais que séduire 



Have fun.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu sais moi je ne sais que s&#233;duire
> (...)


S&#251;re ?!...   









 ​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est un chantier. Un putain de vaste chantier.




si je résume grossièrement jusqu'au ici , aimer c'est être avec l'autre au quotidien pour le meilleur et pour le pire .....
faire en sorte que le chantier avance et surtout a 2

donc......aimer sans partager le quotidien ce n'est pas vraiment de l'amour ?

comme dit mado ce n'est que de la séduction ?

et si c'est de la séduction , dixit  le doc "La séduction, c'est un joli mensonge"


et si tout cela est vrai alors .....celui que je crois aimer je ne l'aime pas !!!! :rateau: :rateau: 






je ne comprends plus rien mais  de toute façon je n'ai jamais rien compris :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

Aimer c'est apprendre à vivre ensemble comme des frères, ou nous mourrons ensemble comme des cons. Ca reviens souvent à être diplomate le temps de trouver une arme pour enfin passer aux choses intéressantes : la passion


----------



## kisbizz (11 Octobre 2007)

non !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

la passion detruit tout !!


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> non !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> la passion detruit tout !!



Si !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Les bonne choses on toujours une fin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est à croire  j'en suis persuadé  que l'amour est plus dérangeant que le cul et qu'il est plus facile de pénétrer le corps que l'âme



*Mon bien cher Docquéville*
Je vous prie de croire que, d'entre toutes les pensées que génère ma matière grise, celle de subvenir à de viles pulsions fornicatrices compte parmi les plus éloignées.

Bien que la vie ne m'aie appris bien malgré moi la rudesse qu'il y a à arpenter le pentu et tortueux chemin qui est le mien, je m'efforce tel l'échevelé affrontant la tempête à croire en la force du sentiment. 

Une si subtile et subjective notion telle que l'amour s'avère en réalité être essentielle à toute existence.

Vous ne m'en voudrez pas de rester concis car j'ai à faire par ailleurs.

Bien à vous,

Votre purfilsdelasagesse


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros, si l'on en vient &#224;  p&#232;ser le potentiel joie/emb&#234;tement. Autant dire qu'il s'agit de freiner des 4 fers. De l&#224; &#224; en devenir terriblement raisonnable, il n'y a qu'un pas.



Non, justement. C'est en pesant le danger que l'on peut prendre des risques.






> Lesquels ?


Au choix des sens : odeur, go&#251;t, toucher, obsession des sens, peaux moites, acc&#233;l&#233;ration du rythme cardiaque, envie de plaire, etc... Au choix : futilit&#233;s ou accessoires sexuels.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, justement. C'est en pesant le danger que l'on peu prendre des risques.


Plaît-il ?


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ?



Exactement*. S'abandonner est le plus grand des risques à prendre. Je prends certainement beaucoup de précautions avant d'accepter de le faire. Beaucoup plus que la moyenne de mes contemporains. A chacun ses barrières. 










*Sauf que mon cur n'est qu'un muscle précis, mais idiot. Je n'aime pas utiliser ces métaphores sur le cur, c'est con, hein, je me prive de tant de possibilités poétiques.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Exactement*. S'abandonner est le plus grand des risques à prendre. Je prends certainement beaucoup de précautions avant d'accepter de le faire. Beaucoup plus que la moyenne de mes contemporains. A chacun ses barrières.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien. Maintenant que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que j'avais donné une réponse satisfaisante dès la page 2, là je crois qu'on peut fermer.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

Salaud. Dis tout de suite que &#231;a t'emmerde de parler avec moi. Ou alors vas-y carr&#233;ment, dis tout haut que &#231;a doit &#234;tre difficile de vivre avec moi !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Salaud. Dis tout de suite que ça t'emmerde de parler avec moi. Ou alors vas-y carrément, dis tout haut que ça doit être difficile de vivre avec moi !


Pas pire qu'avec rezba. Lui, il était juste plus pénible à lire.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Octobre 2007)

Lui ? Invivable, certainement.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Lui ? Invivable. Je sais de quoi je cause.


Il y en a pourtant bien un ou deux, des invivables, avec lesquels j'aurais bien voulu invivre.
Ce sera pour une autre invie.


----------



## kisbizz (11 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y en a pourtant bien un ou deux, des invivables, avec lesquels j'aurais bien voulu invivre.
> Ce sera pour une autre invie.



un prochain thread ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> donc......aimer sans partager le quotidien ce n'est pas vraiment de l'amour ?


Ça peut en être, ma jolie. Le tout ce n'est pas forcément d'être là tout le temps. Le tout c'est de ne pas se défiler et d'être là quand il faut. Après, c'est à chacun de faire sa sauce. Si même quand il te rend malheureuse, tu bénis le Ciel (ou la vie, ou le hasard) de l'avoir mis sur ta route, alors ne te pose plus tant de questions.


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2007)

mes meilleurs ennemis, mes pires amis&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (12 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a peut en &#234;tre, ma jolie. Le tout ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment d'&#234;tre l&#224; tout le temps. Le tout c'est de ne pas se d&#233;filer et d'&#234;tre l&#224; quand il faut. Apr&#232;s, c'est &#224; chacun de faire sa sauce. Si m&#234;me quand il te rend malheureuse, tu b&#233;nis le Ciel (ou la vie, ou le hasard) de l'avoir mis sur ta route, alors ne te pose plus tant de questions.



disons plut&#244;t que quand il me rends malheureuse je ne d&#233;croche pas le t&#233;l&#233;phone et je bouffe du chocolat ....comme aujourd'hui.......et le jour que je voudrais m'en "debarasser *" je repondra "oui" a sa question : "veux tu m'epouser ?" 



*lui ne peut pas et moi surtout je ne veux pas


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> donc......aimer sans partager le quotidien ce n'est pas vraiment de l'amour ?



Bien sûr que si, ça peut être de l'amour !

Sinon, sans aller plus loin et en dehors des versions personnelles, il faudrait brûler au bas mot la moitié de la littérature : en commençant par l'amour courtois des troubadours (Jaufre Rudel chantant son "amour de loin") et en finissantpar exemple par Proust, qu'il parle du narrateur et d'Albertine ou de Swan et Odette : "Un amour de Swan" se finit avant qu'Odette et Swann vivent ensemble. Entre ces deux exemples, assez de bouquins d'amour sans partage du quotidien pour faire une pile plus haute que la tour Eiffel.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais savoir si on veut passer le reste de sa vie auprès de celui ou de celle qui se réveille avec la tête en vrac et une haleine douteuse, si on va en soigner les gastros, lui enlever ses points noirs, se disputer sur le service de tous les jours et la porcelaine du dimanche, sur les visites à la belle-famille et aux amis de lycée, savoir si on veut payer le loyer ensemble, dîner ensemble et, surtout, si c'est cette main-là qui fermera mes yeux...



Hors de question!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> disons plutôt que quand il me rends malheureuse je ne décroche pas le téléphone et je bouffe du chocolat ....



Tu seras encore plus malheureuse quand tu auras pris quelques kilos à cause de cette saloperie soit disant riche en magnésium....


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

_ceci dit, le chocolat noir est bon pour nous messieurs&#8230; 
ou alors faire une cure d'Hepar&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

c'est le fil de la poésie?


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas moi, j'ai pas po&#233;t&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2007)

regroupement


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4434876 a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement. C'est en pesant le danger que l'on peut prendre des risques.



Pour &#233;viter d'y perdre quelques plumes au passage  La raison laisserait dont le coeur libre de ses brides lorsque &#231;a l'arrange.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hors de question!...



&#201;go&#239;ste !


----------



## sundance (12 Octobre 2007)

kissbizz, tout comme toi je pense qu'il y a qq années en arrière,  j'aurais pu lire un topic de plus de 2000 pages sur l'amour, que je n'aurais toujours rien compris.
pourtant malgré le mariage, deux enfants et tout qui allait bien, je me posais 10000 questions sur l'amour, au fond je ne me sentais pas en osmose, me demandais en permanence, je l'aime, je l'aime pas...prise de tête à laquelle je n'avais jamais de réponse, j'avais l'impression de faire semblant, me mentir à moi-même jusqu'au jour ou trop c'est trop et pour ma sauvegarde, j'ai pris le large.
à ce jour, j'ai vraiment rencontré l'amour! je le sais car pour la 1ère fois de ma vie je ne me pose plus aucune question! je suis, nous sommes tout simplement bien et çà dure depuis un moment


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Égoïste !



Pshhht pshhht pssshht... 

Snif snifff...

Hmmmmmm!...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu seras encore plus malheureuse quand tu auras pris quelques kilos &#224; cause de cette saloperie soit disant riche en magn&#233;sium....



l'avantage c'est que , si cela continue, je n'a plus besoin de faire retoucher un 36
 et que  je n'a m&#234;me plus  besoin de renouveler ma garde-robe pour cet hiver .....    



tu vois, prendre un peu du pois parfois s'allege.......le compte bancaire


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour &#233;viter d'y perdre quelques plumes au passage  La raison laisserait dont le coeur libre de ses brides lorsque &#231;a l'arrange.



Mais le c&#339;ur ne pense pas, bordel ! Le c&#339;ur est un muscle !


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4435298 a dit:
			
		

> Mais le c&#339;ur ne pense pas, bordel ! Le c&#339;ur est un muscle !



et que fais-tu de ces hommes qui auraient pr&#233;tendument une b_ite dans la t&#234;te ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2007)

Avec un peu de gras autour&#8230;


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

Starmac &#233;crit tr&#232;s mal en ce moment, mais je l'aime quand m&#234;me&#8230; 

supermoquette aussi&#8230;

d'ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et que fais-tu de ces hommes qui auraient prétendument une b_ite dans la tête ?



Prétendument. Justement. Leur tête n'est pas farcie d'une ****, et leur gland n'a pas de cerveau. C'est juste qu'ils prennent leur biroute pour une manche à air, et qu'ils ne cessent d'aller là dans la direction où elle pointe.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4435319 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste qu'ils prennent leur biroute pour une manche &#224; air


Vive le vent,
vive le vent...
vive le vent divers,
qui s'en va, siflant, soufflant
dans mon grand machin d'chair
oh!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais le cur ne pense pas, bordel ! Le cur est un muscle !



Tu m'en diras tant ! Je n'y avais jamais pensé. Il faut dire que j'ai la cervelle dans le sixième orteil de ma troisième jambe. 
Pour revenir à ce que nous disions, nous avons le cerveau, le coeur et une série de flux navigant entre les deux. Alors, de deux choses l'une, soit le coeur a un soucis cardiaque quelconque et le cerveau dit que cela est de l'amour , soit le cerveau émet et le coeur fait boum au final, il ne pense peut-être pas mais il est là pour te rappeler que tu penses et plus il bat la chamade plus tu y penses. Mais où sont donc les freins ? Quelque part entre le calmant et la raison. Le soucis majeur, c'est qu'il est aussi possible d'aimer sans éprouver un quelconque emballement cardiaque, pourtant tu diras tout de même que tu portes la personne dans ton coeur. Soit on discute sur un plan purement physiologique soit on laisse la liberté aux mots, qui ne pensent pas non plus d'ailleurs autant le préciser bordel ! !


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Prétendument. Justement. Leur tête n'est pas farcie d'une ****, et leur gland n'a pas de cerveau. C'est juste qu'ils prennent leur biroute pour une manche à air, et qu'ils ne cessent d'aller là dans la direction où elle pointe.


Tête penseuse/tête chercheuse....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4435312 a dit:
			
		

> Starmac &#233;crit tr&#232;s mal en ce moment, mais je l'aime quand m&#234;me&#8230;
> 
> supermoquette aussi&#8230;
> 
> d'ailleurs&#8230;


Toi, tu es amoureux, l&#224;, tu vas donc nous sortir une tonne de le&#231;ons de merde, mais au moins &#231;a &#233;vitera de lire tes aigreurs de quand tu ne l'es plus. Cyclique.

Je suis dans le sujet ?


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

_h&#233;h&#233;&#8230;  non je n'ai aucune le&#231;on &#224; donner &#224; personne &#224; ce sujet. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; assez de soucis avec &#231;a ! 

tu es dans le sujet sauf pour mes aigreurs, j'en ai aussi quand je uis amoureux mais c'est diff&#233;rent&#8230; 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2007)

De toutes façon, quelle qu soit la définition du mot aimer, on est tous commme des cons quand ça nous arrive...


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2007)

_merde, moi qui me trouvait super intelligent en ce moment&#8230; (m'en fous au moins j'suis super beau ! )


euh, pas pour histoire de renouveler le d&#233;bat mais tu parles de l'&#233;tat amoureux ou celui d'aimer ? 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2007)

Les deux, mon ami... Les deux... :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2007)

Aimer ?

Des kilomètres de sable sur des rochers de haine

Parfois pourtant, le sable est moins friable et dure plus longtemps que les rochers


----------



## Pierrou (12 Octobre 2007)

C'est joli, &#231;a ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> C'est joli, &#231;a ! :love:


Ce ne sont pas les jolies phrases qui mettent du beurre dans les &#233;pinards. Sans cela, je serais &#224; l'aise pour le restant de mes jours et mon amour n'aurait plus &#224; compter les centimes d&#232;s le 15 du mois. Au quotidien, &#231;a a une certaine importance.
Les grands discours, les belles paroles, c'est bien joli mais c'est pour les nantis : ces mots-l&#224; n'atteignent pas les ventres affam&#233;s. Dans ces cas-l&#224;, on se dit qu'on s'aime pour se tenir chaud, pour ne pas tomber, et la seule &#233;ternit&#233; qui tienne est celle du lendemain.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les grands discours, les belles paroles, c'est bien joli mais c'est pour les nantis : ces mots-l&#224; n'atteignent pas les ventres affam&#233;s. Dans ces cas-l&#224;, on se dit qu'on s'aime pour se tenir chaud, pour ne pas tomber, et la seule &#233;ternit&#233; qui tienne est celle du lendemain.



......il y a donc plusieurs formes d'"aimer"  entre un homme et une femme 




j'ai beaucoup, &#233;norm&#233;ment ressaisi cela :
c'est trop prise de cervelle , je ne demande que une chose : serenit&#233;


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Aimer ?
> 
> Des kilomètres de sable sur des rochers de haine
> 
> Parfois pourtant, le sable est moins friable et dure plus longtemps que les rochers


c'est bien keskon dit : c'est la m&#234;me mati&#232;re.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer  ?
> quelle vision on a de ce verbe  a 20 , 30 , 40 ans..... ?


Aimer qui ? On aime son conjoint (ou une autre personne, aussi bien) qui est un(e) pair(e). Mais pas seulement : il y a ses ascendants et ses descendants, par exemple.

Je suis avec ma femme depuis 23 ans donc je pourrais essayer de développer pour l'âge de 20 ans, de 30 ans et de 40 ans (j'espère atteindre bien au-delà  ). Mais, tout autant, on pourrait aussi essayer en fonction des situations. Quand tout va bien, quand ça va mal, quand on a envie de tout lâcher, quand on a envie de tenir etc. Pfiou !! Du boulot en perspective.

Il y a aussi mes enfants [9 et 10 ans] : avant d'être un _papito_ je n'aurais jamais imaginé que l'amour paternel (ou maternel, mais dans mon cas, ce serait plutôt du genre paternel) puisse être aussi fort.

Mais bon : je dois concéder que je suis particulièrement veinard, chanceux, le mot qu'on voudra. Il y a un aspect miraculeux à tout ça [je précise : un miracle tout ce qu'il y a de laïc ]

Il faut dire quand même que ça demande une application et un investissement constant. Ça s'échafaude en tout sens par toutes petites touches, disparates et diffuses. Les liens se tissent à notre insu et nous n'en avons pas souvent l'intelligence. C'est aussi pendant les crises, de toutes sortes, que l'on réalise jusqu'à quel point s'est allé, où ça craque, où ça tient.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut dire quand même que ça demande une application et un investissement constant. Ça s'échafaude en tout sens par toutes petites touches, disparates et diffuses. Les liens se tissent à notre insu et nous n'en avons pas souvent l'intelligence. C'est aussi pendant les crises, de toutes sortes, que l'on réalise jusqu'à quel point s'est allé, où ça craque, où ça tient.


Je crois que, bien souvent, ce qui rend cet apprentissage de l'autre si difficile c'est la tacite obligation de réussite dont on l'entoure.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je crois que, bien souvent, ce qui rend cet apprentissage de l'autre si difficile c'est la tacite obligation de réussite dont on l'entoure.



Ce n'est pas bête du tout, ça.  

Mais c'est là, parfois, que le bât blesse. A vouloir trop en faire, on risque aussi de passer à côté de choses plus essentielles.
J'aimerais, quelquefois, plus comprendre les non-dits que les paroles.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

L'empathie, messieurs dames  L'empathie 

Se mettre &#224; la place de l'autre, c'est bien l&#224; que l'humain p&#234;che la plupart du temps.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> L'empathie, messieurs dames  L'empathie
> 
> Se mettre à la place de l'autre, c'est bien là que l'humain pêche la plupart du temps.



Pas toujours facile, même après des années, de comprendre ce que "l'autre" pense ou souhaite.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Si c'&#233;tait facile, on 'en serait pas &#224; 17 pages de ce fil. Si c'&#233;tait facile, on n'aurait pas l'impression que tout le monde se contredit pour penser la m&#234;me chose. Si c'&#233;tait facile, on n'aurait pas 80&#37; (estimation &#224; la louche du haut de mon inculture crasse) de tout ce qui aura &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit depuis que l'&#233;criture existe. Si c'&#233;tait facile, on ne lirait pas autant d'&#226;neries  Pourtant, l'empathie, &#231;a n'est pas que la condition n&#233;cessaire &#224; l'amour. C'est l'essence m&#234;me de la communication inter-personnelle. La base de tout dialogue. La base des langues. Parl&#233;es, &#233;crites, corporelles. Sans &#231;a, tout sonne faux. 

Alors bon. Parler d'amour, ou d'aimer sans m&#234;me entamer la d&#233;marche vers l'autre, franchement ? A quoi bon ?



PS : merci Bompi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Si c'&#233;tait facile, on 'en serait pas &#224; 17 pages de ce fil. Si c'&#233;tait facile, on n'aurait pas l'impression que tout le monde se contredit pour penser la m&#234;me chose. Si c'&#233;tait facile, on n'aurait pas 80&#37; (estimation &#224; la louche du haut de mon inculture crasse) de tout ce qui aura &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit depuis que l'&#233;criture existe. Si c'&#233;tait facile, on ne lirait pas autant d'&#226;neries  Pourtant, l'empathie, &#231;a n'est pas que la condition n&#233;cessaire &#224; l'amour. C'est l'essence m&#234;me de la communication inter-personnelle. La base de tout dialogue. La base des langues. Parl&#233;es, &#233;crites, corporelles. Sans &#231;a, tout sonne faux.
> 
> Alors bon. Parler d'amour, ou d'aimer sans m&#234;me entamer la d&#233;marche vers l'autre, franchement ? A quoi bon ?
> 
> ...


Bref, l'amour se heurte &#224; la m&#234;me impossibilit&#233; que tous les autres sentiments humains, celle de p&#233;n&#233;trer la conscience de l'autre, nous condamnant ainsi &#224; une confiance contrainte et &#224; l'angoisse de la voir trahie. C'est pourquoi je parlais d'un &#171; abandon de souverainet&#233; de la raison au c&#339;ur &#187;, abandon vigilant (ne pas renoncer &#224; soi) mais total (s'abandonner &#224; l'autre), abandon irrationnel sans doute mais n&#233;cessaire &#224; notre humanit&#233; et qui n'est consenti que pour pallier enfin la solitude inh&#233;rente &#224; notre condition.

Pourquoi aimer ? Pour ne pas ne pas aimer.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Octobre 2007)

*Sindanárië:" **sindanarie$ "Aimer"¿
bash: aimer: command not found
**Sindanárië:" **sindanarie$*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon j'ai tout lu et je le redis, Doc parle de l'amour comme en parle le Dalai Lama.

Avec d'autres mots bien sur mais le fond est la.

Ref : "L'art du bonheur" interview du Dalai Lama par un psychologue occidental (j'ai mange le nom de l'auteur mais c'est un livre super connu)

 ​


----------



## kisbizz (13 Octobre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pas toujours facile, même après des années, de comprendre ce que "l'autre" pense ou souhaite.



est que c'est vraiment *necessaire* de le savoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Voil&#224;. Tout le probl&#232;me illustr&#233; dans le fait de poser cette question&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà. Tout le problème illustré dans le fait de poser cette question


Le problème oui, car se demander si c'est nécessaire c'est partir du principe que c'est possible.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Tout est possible. C'est un acquit. Demander si c'est n&#233;cessaire, c'est d&#233;j&#224; essayer de ne pas le faire. &#199;a, c'est clairement l'inverse de ce qu'il faut faire. Il ne faut m&#234;me pas se poser la question&#8230; non ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> est que c'est vraiment *necessaire* de le savoir ?



Au point où j'en suis aujourd'hui, je dirai personnellement que oui.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bref, l'amour se heurte &#224; la m&#234;me impossibilit&#233; que tous les autres sentiments humains, celle de p&#233;n&#233;trer la conscience de l'autre, nous condamnant ainsi &#224; une confiance contrainte et &#224; l'angoisse de la voir trahie. C'est pourquoi je parlais d'un &#171; abandon de souverainet&#233; de la raison au c&#339;ur &#187;, abandon vigilant (ne pas renoncer &#224; soi) mais total (s'abandonner &#224; l'autre), abandon irrationnel sans doute mais n&#233;cessaire &#224; notre humanit&#233; et qui n'est consenti que pour pallier enfin la solitude inh&#233;rente &#224; notre condition.
> 
> Pourquoi aimer ? Pour ne pas ne pas aimer.



Aimer est la plus passionnante des passions (preuve en est, le nombre de posts dans ce fil)

Mais aimer n'est peut-&#234;tre pas la plus belle et la premi&#232;re des passions

Aimer nous livre &#224; la n&#233;cessit&#233; "de p&#233;n&#233;trer la conscience de l'autre, nous condamnant ainsi &#224; une confiance contrainte et &#224; l'angoisse de la voir trahie". Aimer nous rive &#224; l'autre, avec cette terrible qu&#234;te d'empathie dont parle si bien BackCat. Aimer ne nous rend pas libres

La plus belle des passions est d'admirer

Admirer, c'est accepter notre finitude

Mais, en m&#234;me temps, c'est reconna&#238;tre qu'il y a plus grand que nous. Et dans cette reconnaissance m&#234;me, nous sommes plus grand que nous. Nous d&#233;passons nos horizons &#233;troits. Dans la conscience des limites, nous nous illimitons.

Et peut-&#234;tre alors, aimer prend un autre sens que celui de l'exploration vaine de rivages trop bien connus

Aimer, c'est admirer l'autre, lorsque, d'un coup, il sort de notre champ de vision habituel. Lorsque nous ne le reconnaissons plus. Lorsque, dans un mot, dans un geste, il nous force &#224; nous d&#233;prendre de nous. Quand il est notre &#233;garement, le risque de notre perte

Et peut-&#234;tre alors sommes-nous libres, all&#233;g&#233;s de la pesanteur du monde


----------



## kisbizz (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà. Tout le problème illustré dans le fait de poser cette question





DocEvil a dit:


> Le problème oui, car se demander si c'est nécessaire c'est partir du principe que c'est possible.





BackCat a dit:


> Tout est possible. C'est un acquit. Demander si c'est nécessaire, c'est déjà essayer de ne pas le faire. Ça, c'est clairement l'inverse de ce qu'il faut faire. Il ne faut même pas se poser la question non ?



se poser la question de savoir ce qu'il pense l'autre non , je ne suis pas a sa place , 
je me tromperais surement ....

il a ses pensées et s'il le souhaite il peut le partager , comme cela pas de "mauvais sang"

j'ai veçu avec un etre qu'il pensait savoir ce qui se passait dans ma tete:
le pauvre , il etait vraiment a coté de la plaque et quand je lui disait "non, tu vois je ne pense pas  comme cela" et bien lui il persistait ......
il voulait peut etre penser a ma place ? 


se poser la question de ce que l'autre il souhaite oui , mais je me limite au materiel , c''est pareil pour que pour les pensées , s'il souhaite quelque chose autant le dire, on est assez grand pour assumer et puis a la longue jouer au chat et a la souris c'est fatiguant 


voilà comment je vois la "chose" .... forcement influencé par mon vecu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

L'empathie, ce n'est pas penser &#224; la place de l'autre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tout est possible. C'est un acquit. Demander si c'est nécessaire, c'est déjà essayer de ne pas le faire. Ça, c'est clairement l'inverse de ce qu'il faut faire. Il ne faut même pas se poser la question non ?


Je crains que nous ne nous soyons mal compris.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Oula oui. Un peu sur les dents je crois en ce moment. Mais c'est l'autre naze qui m'&#233;nerve aussi. 

Au temps pour moi Xavier


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais c'est l'autre naze qui m'&#233;nerve aussi.


Lequel ? Il y en a tant ! 

EDIT : Et &#231;a au moins, j'en suis s&#251;r, le Dala&#239; lama, il l'aurait pas dit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Tant quoi ? Des nazes ou des qui m'&#233;nervent ?  Parce que bon. &#199;a a son importance. Y'a des nazes qui m'&#233;nervent pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tant quoi ? Des nazes ou des qui m'énervent ?  Parce que bon. Ça a son importance. Y'a des nazes qui m'énervent pas


Ben des nazes qui t'énervent ! Histoire de ne pas trop s'éloigner du sujet. La haine, ça n'est jamais que de l'amour en mal.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Oulllaa. L&#224;, par contre, j'esp&#232;re que tu trompes. Vraiment. il y a des haines qui sont motrices chez moi. Mais elles perdraient de leur int&#233;r&#234;t si elle devaient avoir quelque chose &#224; voir avec de l'amour. M&#234;me pour y &#234;tre oppos&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Oulllaa. L&#224;, par contre, j'esp&#232;re que tu trompes. Vraiment. il y a des haines qui sont motrices chez moi. Mais elles perdraient de leur int&#233;r&#234;t si elle devaient avoir quelque chose &#224; voir avec de l'amour. M&#234;me pour y &#234;tre oppos&#233;&#8230;


J'avoue : j'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s simplificateur sur ce coup-l&#224;. 
Il n'en reste pas moins que la haine est &#224; l'occasion ce qui se rapproche le plus de l'amour au niveau de la violence du sentiment ressenti et de la d&#233;termination qu'il engendre. Mais ceci est une autre histoire, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Tout &#224; fait. Et je suis rassur&#233;


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer ?
> quelle vision on a de ce verbe a 20 , 30 , 40 ans..... ?


J'ai 22 ans et pour moi aimer c'est pouvoir être avec une personne en particulière et faire le maximum possible pour la rendre heureuse. 

Je m'épanouis en faisant le bonheur de ma petite amie, et je l'aime chaque jours pour les moments que nou vivons et pour la construction de nos projets de vie. 

Je pense que la femme de ma vie, je ne le dis pas maintenant, mais je passerais ma vie à répondre à cette question : " pourquoi ai je fais de cette femme, celle de ma vie" pourquoi ai je fais de cette femme, celle que j'ai toujours aimé" 

Ainsi va la vie à deux... la découverte de l'autre, et l'amour qu'on lui porte.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> J'ai 22 ans et pour moi aimer c'est pouvoir être avec une personne en particulière et faire le maximum possible pour la rendre heureuse.
> 
> Je m'épanouis en faisant le bonheur de ma petite amie, et je l'aime chaque jours pour les moments que nou vivons et pour la construction de nos projets de vie.
> 
> Ainsi va la vie à deux... la découverte de l'autre, et l'amour qu'on lui porte.



Oui, un peu pareil pour moi.
Enfin en ce moment, pour moi, aimer, c'est accepter de ne pouvoir voir l'autre qu'un week end sur deux ou sur trois... et ça c'est un peu moins glop... m'enfin.:rose: 

Pis ben, c'est accepter l'autre avec ses coups de blues, ses chagrins, ses angoisses aussi.

Et puis on pourrait discuter du sujet suivant aussi: 
*Qu'est ce qu'être aimé ?*


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Et puis on pourrait discuter du sujet suivant aussi:
> *Qu'est ce qu'être aimé ?*


 
C'est difficile à dire ça par contre, être aimé c'est sentir que l'on est réellement particulier pour quelqu'un, que grâce à l'amour de cette personne, nous savons que nous existons pleinement en son coeur...

[HS : tu es fan de star wars vu ton avatar ? ]


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> [HS : tu es fan de star wars vu ton avatar ? ]



Nan, y m'ont copié ces *******... Ya un procès en cours d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> C'est difficile &#224; dire &#231;a par contre, &#234;tre aim&#233; c'est sentir que l'on est r&#233;ellement particulier pour quelqu'un, que gr&#226;ce &#224; l'amour de cette personne, nous savons que nous existons pleinement en son coeur...


Comme moi avec Nobody : j'existe pleinement dans son c&#339;ur. 

Pour parler de choses moins vaines, je trouve la r&#233;ponse de Joffrey partiellement satisfaisante. L'amour qu'on nous porte nous distingue en effet aux yeux de ceux qui nous aiment, mais cette distinction est aussi valable pour ceux qui nous ha&#239;ssent, pour ceux qui nous envient&#8230; En revanche, le ressenti n'est &#233;videmment pas le m&#234;me et c'est l&#224; toute la diff&#233;rence. N&#233;anmoins, il peut &#234;tre aussi difficile de se laisser aimer que d'aimer : parce que nous n'avons pas de nous-m&#234;mes la perception qu'en ont les autres, parce que nous ne nous estimons pas &#171; aimables &#187;, parce que nous avons peur de nous lier ou de dispara&#238;tre en tant qu'individu au profit du couple, parce que nous avons un parcours, une histoire personnelle, qui nous incite &#224; penser que nous sommes indignes d'inspirer un tel sentiment&#8230; Les raisons ne manquent pas.
C'est un lieu commun de dire que pour aimer (et pour l'&#234;tre en retour), il faut avoir un minimum d'estime de soi. Mais il en est des lieux communs comme des airs qu'on a trop jou&#233;s : &#224; force de les entendre, leurs charmes se sont us&#233;s. En outre, l'amour de soi n'a pas bonne presse : &#231;a ne fait pas humble, &#231;a pue l'orgueil. Pourtant, ce n'est pas bien m&#233;chant de se dire parfois que, sans &#234;tre Superman, on est pas la pire merde qui soit sur Terre, qu'on a m&#234;me des chances &#224; la longue de devenir quelqu'un de bien, et que ce ne serait pas vilain de rendre quelqu'un heureux &#8212; pas pour donner un sens au bazar, mais juste pour faire du bien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2007)

EDIT : 

vanne qui tombe &#224; plat, 2 pages trop tard. :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (15 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> *Qu'est ce qu'être aimé ?*



je te le dira demain.......ou jamais


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je te le dira demain.......ou jamais



Il ne faut jamais dire jamais.


----------



## kisbizz (15 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il ne faut jamais dire jamais.



je sais , je lui a laissé un message disant "OUI"


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2007)

Aimer c'est accpeter le bonheur de l'autre même si on y participe plus


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2007)

Aimer, c'est savoir laisser partir.


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Octobre 2007)

Si seulement c'&#233;tait le cas.
Mais l'&#233;preuve est si difficile &#224; traverser.
Pour l'un comme pour l'autre.
Pourtant, c'est souvent ainsi que l'on aime ses proches, sa famille, ses amis. La traduction concr&#232;te de l'amour qu'on leur porte est dans la volont&#233; de les voir heureux.
Mais l'&#234;tre qu'on aime... ?
Lorsque l'aimer revient &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rer le voir heureux sans soi qu'aupr&#232;s de soi ?
Sans m&#234;me compter l'incompr&#233;hension fr&#233;quente de l'autre ("tu me laisses partir ? C'est que tu ne m'aimes plus !").
Ce n'est possible que si tu es bien conscient que ce n'est pas toi que tu aimes &#224; travers l'autre.
Et &#231;a, d&#233;j&#224;...


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2007)

l'autre, l'autre comme exhausteur de go&#251;t de la vie.

j'aime l'autre avec qui je fais, ne fais pas, qui me saisit et que je l&#226;che, que je regarde, que j'oublie, que je retrouve, qui me manque, que je n'oublie pas, que je laisse plut&#244;t de la d&#233;laisser, qui est mon tout, mon contraire, qui remplit mes creux et aggrandit mes cr&#232;tes, qui est ronde quand je suis angle, et, et, et merde...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> (...)parce que nous avons peur (...)de disparaître en tant qu'individu au profit du couple,(...)


Je n'aurais pas mis ça sur le même pied que le reste - au contraire.
Il me semble que la mé-estime de soi tendrait plutôt à vouloir la disparition dans l'autre, l'absorption, pour ne plus cotoyer sans cesse tout ce qui nous répugne tant, s'abandonner à ce qui est mieux que soi, forcément mieux.
Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas mis &#231;a sur le m&#234;me pied que le reste - au contraire.
> Il me semble que la m&#233;-estime de soi tendrait plut&#244;t &#224; vouloir la disparition dans l'autre, l'absorption, pour ne plus cotoyer sans cesse tout ce qui nous r&#233;pugne tant, s'abandonner &#224; ce qui est mieux que soi, forc&#233;ment mieux.
> Non ?


Je ne mets pas tout sur un pied d'&#233;galit&#233;. C'&#233;tait juste une raison parmi d'autres de ne pas se laisser aimer, un &#233;l&#233;ment d'une &#233;num&#233;ration.
Par ailleurs, pour rebondir sur ton propos, on peut aussi imaginer le cas o&#249;, ayant trop d'estime pour l'autre et pas assez pour soi, une relation fusionnelle pourrait &#234;tre v&#233;cue comme une souillure faite &#224; l'autre. Il y a tant de combinaisons possibles&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Pas bête.

Tellements de possibles...

Je vais me contenter de continuer à l'aimer et me réchauffer à son amour pour moi, sans trop me poser de questions.

Je vous laisse entre amoureux...
... Au moins du verbe...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

En attendant, je voudrais juste signaler que vous avez d&#233;finitivement perdu l'initiatrice du fil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> En attendant, je voudrais juste signaler que vous avez définitivement perdu l'initiatrice du fil


Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on n'ait perdu qu'elle.


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2007)

L'amour, c'est les hommes qui en parlent le mieux ? 

Ici en tous cas..


----------



## vousti (15 Octobre 2007)

[mode priv.joke on] Comme on fait son lit on se couche n'est ce pas kisbizz ?[mode priv. joke off]


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

tout ça pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Ouais, hein ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tout ça pour ça


Tu m'accorderas que j'ai fait mon possible. 

Maintenant, si tu veux continuer en privé :love:


----------



## kisbizz (15 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> En attendant, je voudrais juste signaler que vous avez définitivement perdu l'initiatrice du fil



pas vrai mais vrai qu' en ce moment je pige pas trop ce que tu dis ....
et je ne crois pas être la seule...
suis toujours là et toujours amoureuse
la chose en plus est que j'ai dit oui et plus non


tu comprends pas ?
pas grave
, je me comprends c'est suffisant


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> L'amour, c'est les hommes qui en parlent le mieux ?
> 
> Ici en tous cas..


Jamais su en parler... :hein: 
Mais ce n'est apparemment pas un "handicap"....  
Je ne sais pas trop "parler", en fait...


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais su en parler... :hein:
> Mais ce n'est apparemment pas un "handicap"....
> Je ne sais pas trop "parler", en fait...



Un dessin valant mieux qu'un grand discours


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> L'amour, c'est les hommes qui en parlent le mieux ?
> 
> Ici en tous cas..



Certes, mais les filles savent bien le *faire *entendre et en *faire* parler :

"De nombreux observateurs ont rapport&#233; que lorsqu'on demande une &#233;tudiante au t&#233;l&#233;phone dans un foyer, elle se fait souvent appeler &#224; plusieurs reprises afin de laisser le temps aux autres filles d'entendre qu'on la r&#233;clame" (Willard Waller)


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Un dessin valant mieux qu'un grand discours


Pas toujours...


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> sans être Superman, on est pas la pire merde qui soit sur Terre, qu'on a même des chances à la longue de devenir quelqu'un de bien



Tu vois, Ed la cafetière : je ne suis pas le seul à penser que rien n'est perdu pour toi !


----------



## Lila (15 Octobre 2007)

...bon je tombe la-dessus......chouette je suis intarrissable !!!!! 

*...aimer, c'est la seule chose qu'on ne peut pas faire avec la tête *

(..et on évité bien entendu les sous-entendus faciles en rapport avec le sexe et autres subtilités à 2 balles...faites un eeffort ...meeeeeerde !)

....ou encore....plus courte et évolutive :

*Moi d'abord
Moi et l'autre
L'autre et moi
L'autre seulement !*

perso celle que j'aime bien (parce qu'elle est de moi...et je vous emmerde !.....)

*Aimer, c'est offrir à l'autre l'espace d'être et d'aimer être ce qu'il est !*

....sinon la levrette c'est bien aussi !  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

> _Messages supprimés par Nephou_



Eh ben si c'est pas de l'amour ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Eh ben si c'est pas de l'amour ça



Ouais... L'amour du travail bien fait


----------



## kisbizz (15 Octobre 2007)

aimer c'est aussi ne rien compredre mais alors rien du tout :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> aimer c'est aussi ne rien compredre mais alors rien du tout :rateau:


Voilà... Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Enfin une parole sens&#233;e !!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> aimer c'est aussi ne rien compredre mais alors rien du tout :rateau:


20 pages pour en arriver là...


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu sais moi je ne sais que s&#233;duire
> (...)





mado a dit:


> L'amour, c'est les hommes qui en parlent le mieux ?
> 
> Ici en tous cas..


On se sent "petit"*, parfois....  
&#199;a n'emp&#234;che pas de se laisser tenter... 








*les adeptes de blagues faciles, comptez vous...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

Pas la peine de compter&#8230; A vu de nez, je dirais qu'on est&#8230; 77 ?


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon je vois que &#231;a en est toujours au m&#234;me point...


Bien... 

je dirai comment j'aime si on me paye les restos... _*et j'veux l'top du top ^^*_
_ L'amour ne nourrit  pas et l'eau fra&#238;che c'est pas bon pour l'estomac..._

Bon...

vous savez o&#249; me joindre... en attendant pffuit --->[]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2007)

Moi je vous aime pas...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je vous aime pas...


Ouais, moi non plus.
T'as vu leur gueules?
Font peur!


L'amour de son prochain, il parait.
Tu parles!
Propagande de moches et de casse-c....


----------



## kisbizz (16 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon je vois que ça en est toujours au même point...
> Bien...
> je dirai comment j'aime si on me paye les restos... _*et j'veux l'top du top ^^*_
> _ L'amour ne nourrit  pas et l'eau fraîche c'est pas bon pour l'estomac..._
> ...



deamin soir ça ira? 
et pas la peine de me dire que tu m'aimes ...je risquerai de te noyer dans un verre d'eau  fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> et pas la peine de me dire que tu m'aimes


Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai dans l'idée :

1) que tu n'es définitivement pas son genre;
2) qu'il n'est définitivement pas ton genre;
3) qu'il en faudrait beaucoup plus pour lui arracher un aveu de la sorte.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai dans l'id&#233;e :
> 
> 1) que tu n'es d&#233;finitivement pas son genre;
> 2) qu'il n'est d&#233;finitivement pas ton genre;
> 3) qu'il en faudrait beaucoup plus pour lui arracher un aveu de la sorte.



tu dis cela parce que a toi j'ai juste propos&#233; un caf&#233; !!!! 



edit :
on peut quand meme faire un truc a trois :
moi et l'ange blond on d&#238;ne d'abord et toi tu viens nous rejoindre pour le caf&#233; 
et nous expliquera de vive voix ta vision du mot aimer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> on peut quand meme faire un truc a trois :
> moi et l'ange blond on dîne d'abord et toi tu viens nous rejoindre pour le café
> et nous expliquera de vive voix ta vision du mot aimer


Et si je lui explique à lui et qu'on te fait une cassette ?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et si je lui explique &#224; lui et qu'on te fait une cassette ?



bof , je prefere le live  mais attends .....


teoooooooooooooo sors de mon armoire , habille toi , on sort diner    




je sais , je sais mais au moins avec vous je ne risque rien 
et vous ne me ferez jamais une declaration d'amour foireuse !! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je sais , je sais mais au moins avec vous je ne risque rien
> et vous ne me ferez jamais une declaration d'amour foireuse !! :love: :love: :love: :love:


Foireuse ? Jamais.


----------



## sundance (17 Octobre 2007)

finalement le myst&#232;re de l'amour reste entier et c'est peut-&#234;tre mieux ainsi 
comme le disait Bizet :

L'amour est un oiseau rebelle
Que nul ne peut apprivoiser,
Et c'est bien en vain qu'on l'appelle
S'il lui convient de refuser.
Rien n'y fait menace ou pri&#232;re,
L'un parle bien, l'autre se tait,
Et c'est l'autre que je pr&#233;f&#232;re,
Il n'a rien dit mais il me pla&#238;t.

L'amour est enfant de Boh&#232;me,
Il n'a jamais jamais connu de loi,
Si tu ne m'aimes pas je t'aime,
Si je t'aime prends garde &#224; toi.	 
L'amour que tu croyais surprendre
Battit de l'aile et s'envola,
L'amour est loin, tu peux l'attendre,
Tu ne l'attends plus, il est l&#224;.
Tout autour de toi, vite, vite,
Il vient, s'en va, puis il revient,
Tu crois le tenir, il t'&#233;vite,
Tu crois l'&#233;viter, il te tient.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> comme le disait Bizet :


En l'occurrence, c'est plutôt ce qu'en disaient Meilhac et Halévy


----------



## sundance (17 Octobre 2007)

merci, c'est exact, au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2007)

En fait faut &#234;tre pragmatique !... 


vleroy a dit:


> tu peux &#234;tre d&#233;magogue avec les femmes... tu verras, en grandissant, tu te rendras compte que j'ai raison:rateau:









=>[]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En l'occurrence, c'est plutôt ce qu'en disaient Meilhac et Halévy



Ah bon ?... Ils jouaient dans quel groupe eux ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon ?... Ils jouaient dans quel groupe eux ?


Tu es sûr que ce n'étaient pas des joueurs de rugby plutôt ?

C'est à la mode le rugby.

Les amoureux de l'ovalie...
... Et les déçus de Lova Mour


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> bof , je prefere le live  mais attends .....
> 
> 
> teoooooooooooooo sors de mon armoire , habille toi , on sort diner
> ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2007)

Il a l'oeil bien lubrique le poisson sur ce dessin


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Il a l'oeil bien lubrique le poisson sur ce dessin


Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est &#224; sa place
Il n'y a pas de myst&#232;re
Sauf.

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme &#231;a tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer &#224; l'envers
&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Les papillons en l'air
> Et les fourmis par terre
> Chacun est à sa place
> Il n'y a pas de mystère
> ...


Tiens, ça me rappelle un vague souvenir


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2007)

Pourquoi, tu as un petit poisson?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu as un petit poisson?



Une de mes cousines, jadis interne des h&#244;pitaux de Marseille, me cont&#226;t un jour l'histoire de cette femme qu'elle vit d&#233;barquer aux urgences avec un maquereaux fich&#233; dans l'oignon et qui n'en fit pas une chanson, loin s'en fut...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une de mes cousines, jadis interne des hôpitaux de Marseille, me contât un jour l'histoire de cette femme qu'elle vit débarquer aux urgences avec un maquereaux fiché dans l'oignon et qui n'en fit pas une chanson, loin s'en fut...


J'en ai vu aussi qui aurait pu chanter "cette sensation s'appelle Coke"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'en ai vu aussi qui aurait pu chanter "cette sensation s'appelle Coke"



Vous faites un métier passionnant à bien des égards... 

J'en viens souvent à regretter mes études artistiques... :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (17 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une de mes cousines, jadis interne des hôpitaux de Marseille, me contât un jour l'histoire de cette femme qu'elle vit débarquer aux urgences avec un maquereaux fiché dans l'oignon et qui n'en fit pas une chanson, loin s'en fut...



La mignonne voulait probablement faire un barbecul pour le dîner ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> La mignonne voulait probablement faire un barbecul pour le dîner ?



Je ne sais ; je ne sais... Curieux monde ; étrange nature qui ne cessera jamais de me ravir et me surprendre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer  ?



Prendre des risques et préfèrer ne pas les voir  Être quasi-suicidaire ?


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Il a l'oeil bien lubrique le poisson sur ce dessin



je trouve aussi que cet oeil là n'est pas specialment amoureux


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je trouve aussi que cet oeil là n'est pas specialment amoureux



l'amour n'interdit pas le désir que je sache


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_si je ne suis pas trop intervenu dans le sujet mon cher S&#233;bastien et mon cher Xavier, c'est que contrairement &#224; pas mal, je sais bien ce que c'est d'aimer. Pas besoin de d&#233;finition pour &#231;a, j'en suis un peu trop victime. Aimer, je ne sais faire que &#231;a (ou alors je vous ai d&#233;j&#224; oubli&#233. Le probl&#232;me chez des gens comme moi, c'est qu'ils aiment trop, mon fr&#232;re des forums &#224; moi que j'ai dirait que je rebondis de femme en femme et que les plafonds sont bas chez moi. Alors soit j'aime trop, trop, &#231;a &#233;touffe, &#231;a d&#233;stabilise, moi je demande rien de bien grand mais &#231;a donne l'impression que si, que je vis dans la d&#233;mesure&#8230; alors j'aime mais en fait, rapidement, j'aime tout seul&#8230; et l'autre a d&#233;j&#224; soit eu peur de m'aimer soit eu peur de moi&#8230; 

c'est con, je vous l'accorde. Et le probl&#232;me des gens comme moi, c'est que &#231;a les fait bien chier cette situation. 

Mais que nous n'y pouvons rien alors un jour on recommence malgr&#233; le fait qu'on ait jur&#233; qu'on ne vous y reprendrait plus&#8230; et paf, le plafond est encore trop bas (comme dirait celui que je consid&#232;re toujours comme un fr&#232;re tellement son amiti&#233; m'est pr&#233;cieuse, il s'appelle Fran&#231;ois&#8230

alors soit on m'y reprendra encore, faut juste que je veille &#224; mon c&#339;ur&#8230;

c'est con, moi j'aimerais juste quelqu'un avec qui vivre&#8230; Ooooh pas toute ma vie non, mais quelques ann&#233;es, ce serait bien&#8230;
_


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_voil&#224;, fermez le ban&#8230; 
_


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je trouve aussi que cet oeil là n'est pas specialment amoureux


bon, si on parlait de la mort plut&#244;t ?


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon, si on parlait de la mort plut&#244;t ?



mourir pour ne pas aimer ?







ps: mission accomplie, ecran tout neuf  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mourir pour ne pas aimer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non, mais placer l'amour au dessus de la vie&#8230;


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_ah tiens, je voulais &#233;crire un texte l&#224;-dessus aujourd'hui&#8230;

aimer vivre *vs* vivre d'aimer&#8230;


ceci dit, je vais me resservir une leffe&#8230;


dites, vous croyez que mon chat m'aime ou c'est juste parce que je tiens chaud ? (et les femmes, c'est pareil ?)

_


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> placer l'amour au dessus de la vie



j'ai toujours placée trop haut cet amour et a chaque fois immanquablement la chute a eté tres , trop rude  
mais  la moderation.....bof ....c'est comme boire que une moitié de verre quand on a très  soif .....


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4441604 a dit:
			
		

> _dites, vous croyez que mon chat m'aime ou c'est juste parce que je tiens chaud ? (et les femmes, c'est pareil ?)
> 
> _



arrete de le nourrir et mets le sur le balcon en plein hiver, tu verras....
pour les femmes c'est  pareil


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_pas de balcons mais le toit ce qui pour un chat de goutti&#232;re de la pire esp&#232;ce ne sera pas trop d&#233;paysant&#8230;

elle m'aime quand m&#234;me un peu cette greluche&#8230; juste comme un maitre aux mains chaudes et qui donne des croquettes (et qui change la liti&#232;re)

pour les femmes, trop complexes&#8230; trop complexes&#8230; 
_


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2007)

Pas les femmes qui sont complexes, ou plus complexes.
Mais aimer c'est complexe.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4441613 a dit:
			
		

> _pas de balcons mais le toit ce qui pour un chat de goutti&#232;re de la pire esp&#232;ce ne sera pas trop d&#233;paysant&#8230;
> 
> elle m'aime quand m&#234;me un peu cette greluche&#8230; juste comme un maitre aux mains chaudes et qui donne des croquettes (et qui change la liti&#232;re)
> 
> ...



transforme le toit en boutiques ou en forets et les croquettes par un simple plat delicieux.....
souvents nous ne sommes pas complexe, c'est vous que compliquez  les choses


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas les femmes qui sont complexes, ou plus complexes.


  Ouais en g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est la bonne excuse des mecs qui savent pas s'y prendre o&#249; qui ne pensent qu'&#224; eux


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_&#231;a, on ne pourra jamais me le reprocher mon Remy, mado m'en soit t&#233;moin&#8230; 

pour kissbizz, non si &#231;a n'&#233;tait que &#231;a, mes fricass&#233;es de champignons &#224; la cr&#232;me et autres condiments en ont fait craquer plus d'une, mon lit aussi&#8230; (je veux dire craquer au sens propre hein ! ) mais ce n'est pas tout, &#231;a&#8230;

mais mado a raison, c'est aimer, sa concordance de temps*, ses passions, ses d&#233;sirs inclus qui est complexe&#8230;

et l&#224;, fiducia me manque&#8230; un philosophe corse c'est bien, deux c'&#233;tait mieux !

*pour une presque-anonyme, tu as vu, j'y ai pens&#233; ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> souvents nous ne sommes pas complexe, c'est vous que compliquez  les choses


En attendant, ma chérie, c'est toi qui a ouvert ce fil parce que tu étais perdue


----------



## katelijn (17 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _
> mais mado a raison, c'est aimer, sa concordance de temps*, ses passions, ses désirs inclus qui est complexe
> 
> _



Et si vous vous posiez moins de questions? Tout serait plus simple, non?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

Bon...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon...


On s'****** ?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

ouaip


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Et si vous vous posiez moins de questions? Tout serait plus simple, non?



_ah mais je ne me pose pas de questions, moi là, je vis, j'aime, je suis célibataire et libre 

j'intervenais juste sur le fil avec ma petite expérience d'hypersensible et torturé comme dirait une amie (ah non, deux me signale-t'on dans le poste ! )


d'ailleurs, tu fais quoi demain soir ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Et si vous vous posiez moins de questions? Tout serait plus simple, non?


J'ai beau être convaincu, comme le dirait teo, que l'ignorance c'est la félicité, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que, moins compliqué, tout ce bazar serait aussi sacrement moins passionnant.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

vous aimez les betteraves rouges ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4441652 a dit:
			
		

> ouaip


Je ne fais pas de r&#234;ves au-dessus de mes moyens.


			
				Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4441656 a dit:
			
		

> vous aimez les betteraves rouges ?


Rarement. Elle &#233;clatent.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4441656 a dit:
			
		

> vous aimez les betteraves rouges ?




_oui mais sans assaisonnement merci ! 

venant d'un picard, c'est bien le moins !

_


DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne fais pas de r&#234;ves au-dessus de mes moyens.



_moi si, uniquement au-dessus de mes moyens&#8230; le reste, j'essaye de le faire ! _


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

... ben moi j'aime


----------



## katelijn (17 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ah mais je ne me pose pas de questions, moi là, je vis, j'aime, je suis célibataire et libre
> 
> j'intervenais juste sur le fil avec ma petite expérience d'hypersensible et torturé comme dirait une amie (ah non, deux me signale-t'on dans le poste ! )
> 
> ...



Ah oui ... hypersensible et torturé ... complexe, quoi!  

Demain soir je tiens chaud un matou  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

...et les moules, vous aimez les moules ? le fruit de mer bien sur


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...et les moules, vous aimez les moules ? le fruit de mer bien sur



oui mais uniquement avec des frites au saindoux ! 


(et d'la bière belge ! )


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Demain soir je tiens chaud un matou  :love:



Tu couches avec BackCat ?


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu couches avec BackCat ?



m'étonnerait, je le surveille justement là


----------



## katelijn (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai beau être convaincu, comme le dirait teo, que l'ignorance c'est la félicité, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que, moins compliqué, tout ce bazar serait aussi sacrement moins passionnant.



J'aurais tendance a dire plutôt moins théatral 
La passion elle est surtout tourné vers soi même, non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> oui mais uniquement avec des frites au saindoux !
> 
> 
> (et d'la bière belge ! )




ben moi non


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Et si vous vous posiez moins de questions? Tout serait plus simple, non?


Punaise oui ! Je me tue à leur dire !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ben moi non


Ce qui serait joli, ce serait un ou deux sauciflards avec du bon pain, un bout de fromage et quelques pommes. Ça, non, ça ne serait pas vilain.


----------



## katelijn (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...et les moules, vous aimez les moules ? le fruit de mer bien sur



T'as bien fait de présicer, ça m'évite de te poser la question.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Punaise oui ! Je me tue à leur dire !


Ne le dis plus : fais-le.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> J'aurais tendance a dire plut&#244;t moins th&#233;atral
> La passion elle est surtout tourn&#233; vers soi m&#234;me, non ?


Faut juste se conna&#238;tre....


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui serait joli, ce serait un ou deux sauciflards avec du bon pain, un bout de fromage et quelques pommes. Ça, non, ça ne serait pas vilain.



_t'as oublié le Jurançon oui, cette bouteille-là tu sais bien laquelle ! 

si t'en as plus, j'ai un petit premier cru de Chablis, un Vaillons de chez Jean Collet ou un William Fevre 

mais en ce cas, terrine de sanglier aux cèpes ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ne le dis plus : fais-le.


Leur faire ? (toujours aussi lent, hein )


----------



## katelijn (17 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut juste se connaître....



Tu peux simplifier ta question, stp?


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu peux simplifier ta question, stp?


*Ah, mais...*
Ce n'est pas une question !....


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> T'as bien fait de présicer, ça m'évite de te poser la question.


nan mais les autres... les trucs gras et mous qui braillent tout le temps, qui reniflent aussi tout le temps... les moules... on les trouvent qu'à la secu en général, ils en élèvent pas ailleurs... 


...aux impots si p't'être


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Je les imagine, les pauvrets de la cuite molle, qui se demandent bien ce qu'on peut foutre ici &#224; une heure pareille, qui bien-pensent qu'on est en train de pourrir un fil &#8212; qui ne demandait plus qu'&#224; mourir  &#8212; auquel on offre pas moins qu'un enterrement de premi&#232;re classe.
Un enterrement, parfaitement ! Et on a tout ce qu'il faut. Sindanagrib dans le r&#244;le du cadavre (la mort lui va si bien), al&#232;m en veuve &#233;plor&#233;e (son c&#339;ur est une &#233;ponge : quand on appuie, il pleut), votre serviteur dans le r&#244;le du pr&#234;tre au s&#233;rieux de circonstance (sinon, en vrai, j'organise des son-et-lumi&#232;re en haut du Sina&#239, et BackCat en enfant de ch&#339;ur (et d'esprit).
Moi je dis que du m&#233;lo haut-de-gamme comme &#231;a, &#231;a se perd.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Tout fout l'camp. Et finalement&#8230; c'est heureux. D'autres publics attendent encore que le rideau s'ouvre &#224; leurs yeux &#233;bahis


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

sans oublier la cochonnaille et le rouge qui tache


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp. Et finalement c'est heureux. D'autres publics attendent encore que le rideau s'ouvre à leurs yeux ébahis


C'est juste et, si tu permets, à leur attention, je n'aurais qu'un mot : "Bienvenue à tous et à bientôt sur les différents fils !"


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_on dirait un truc de 2002, genre avant le crash !! 

t'as oubli&#233;, mon c&#339;ur fait aussi pouic-pouic quand on appuie dessus ! 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir


----------



## katelijn (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je les imagine, les pauvrets de la cuite molle, qui se demandent bien ce qu'on peut foutre ici à une heure pareille, qui bien-pensent qu'on est en train de pourrir un fil  qui ne demandait plus qu'à mourir   auquel on offre pas moins qu'un enterrement de première classe.
> Un enterrement, parfaitement ! Et on a tout ce qu'il faut. Sindanagrib dans le rôle du cadavre (la mort lui va si bien), alèm en veuve éplorée (son cur est une éponge : quand on appuie, il pleut), votre serviteur dans le rôle du prêtre au sérieux de circonstance (sinon, en vrai, j'organise des son-et-lumière en haut du Sinaï), et BackCat en enfant de chur (et d'esprit).
> Moi je dis que du mélo haut-de-gamme comme ça, ça se perd.



Tu l'as dis: des souvenirs mais pas de mémoire  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _t'as oublié, mon cur fait aussi pouic-pouic quand on appuie dessus !
> _


Mesdames, l'homme qui fait pouic-pouic : un bonheur pour le bain.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est juste et, si tu permets, à leur attention, je n'aurais qu'un mot : "Bienvenue à tous et à bientôt sur les différents fils !"


T'emmerde pas !! ils ne lisent pas de toutes fa&#231;ons


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je les imagine, les pauvrets de la cuite molle, qui se demandent bien ce qu'on peut foutre ici à une heure pareille, qui bien-pensent qu'on est en train de pourrir un fil  qui ne demandait plus qu'à mourir   auquel on offre pas moins qu'un enterrement de première classe.
> Un enterrement, parfaitement ! Et on a tout ce qu'il faut. Sindanagrib dans le rôle du cadavre (la mort lui va si bien), alèm en veuve éplorée (son cur est une éponge : quand on appuie, il pleut), votre serviteur dans le rôle du prêtre au sérieux de circonstance (sinon, en vrai, j'organise des son-et-lumière en haut du Sinaï), et BackCat en enfant de chur (et d'esprit).
> Moi je dis que du mélo haut-de-gamme comme ça, ça se perd.



moi je veux bien le role de la maitresse     







DocEvil a dit:


> En attendant, ma chérie, c'est toi qui a ouvert ce fil parce que tu étais perdue



je le suis toujours quoi que......je pense que la page est en train de tourner


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

tain si nephou il passe par l&#224;, il vas pas aimer
_
quoiqu'il doit &#234;tre torch&#233; &#224; cette heure _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4441705 a dit:
			
		

> tain si nephou il passe par l&#224;, il vas pas aimer


Les enterrements, c'est comme les mariages : on n'&#233;chappe pas &#224; la bise de la tante qui pique.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les enterrements, c'est comme les mariages : on n'échappe pas à la bise au cousin éloigné.



ah non ! Pas la bise de Nephou !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ah non ! Pas la bise de Nephou !


_Diesen Ku&#223; der ganzen Welt!_


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les enterrements, c'est comme les mariages : on n'échappe pas à la bise de la tante qui pique.



ouais je vois le genre, psoriasis galopant, des touffes de poils en bottes sur le crâne, l'il torve


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4441713 a dit:
			
		

> ouais je vois le genre, psoriasis galopant, des touffes de poils en bottes sur le cr&#226;ne, l'&#339;il torve


On est cousins ?

Si &#231;a se passe en famille, &#231;a vire au grandiose : c'est plus un m&#233;lo, c'est du Simenon !


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> on n'échappe pas à la bise de la tante qui pique


 Ah ? nephou aussi ? :mouais: c'est lui ton mec ?

nan, mais bon tous les goûts sont dans la nature...


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_bon, les enfants, vous ne faites pas de bruit en montant vous coucher, la tante dort&#8230; 

moi je file, j'ai trop donn&#233; d'amour ce soir&#8230; 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _bon, les enfants, vous ne faites pas de bruit en montant vous coucher, la tante dort
> 
> moi je file, j'ai trop donné d'amour ce soir
> 
> _




j'allais dire une connerie.. mais non... bonne nuit aussi


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Si &#231;a se passe en famille, &#231;a vire au grandiose : c'est plus un m&#233;lo, c'est du Simenon !


Ou alors...


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou alors...


 ah ouais genial ce film
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi aimer  ?
> quelle vision on a de ce verbe  a 20 , 30 , 40 ans..... ?



À 20 ans c'est se croire tout puissant ; à 30 c'est se rendre compte que la vérité est ailleurs ; à 40 c'est se demander ce que c'est ; à 50 c'est se demander pourquoi on se posait la question 10 ans avant ; à 60 ans c'est se dire qu'à 20 ans, on sentait tout de même mieux ses effets qu'à 60 ; à 70 ans on se dit qu'à 40 ans, on aurait mieux fait de ne pas se poser la question ; à 80 l'amour est spirituel ou n'est pas siffle: ) ; à 90 ans on a oublié ce que c'était ; à 100 on se dit que si on avait su, on aurait aimé quand même ; à 110, pour les plus chanceux, on ne se souvient même plus de la question.


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

_et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu&#8230; on est reparti sur l'almanach vermot&#8230; manque plus que les deux vieux du Muppet Show&#8230; 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu on est reparti sur l'almanach vermot manque plus que les deux vieux du Muppet Show
> _



on les a, on les a, pas besoin de chercher sont pas bien loin


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À 20 ans c'est se croire tout puissant ; à 30 c'est se rendre compte que la vérité est ailleurs ; à 40 c'est se demander ce que c'est ; à 50 c'est se demander pourquoi on se posait la question 10 ans avant ; à 60 ans c'est se dire qu'à 20 ans, on sentait tout de même mieux ses effets qu'à 60 ; à 70 ans on se dit qu'à 40 ans, on aurait mieux fait de ne pas se poser la question ; à 80 l'amour est spirituel ou n'est pas siffle: ) ; à 90 ans on a oublié ce que c'était ; à 100 on se dit que si on avait su, on aurait aimé quand même ; à 110, pour les plus chanceux, on ne se souvient même plus de la question.



Attends, tu en oublies. Alors à 120 ans, c'est comment ?

(non, mais c'est parce que je cherche des informations sur mon futur proche)


----------



## kisbizz (18 Octobre 2007)

non....rien


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attends, tu en oublies. Alors à 120 ans, c'est comment ?
> 
> (non, mais c'est parce que je cherche des informations sur mon futur proche)



avec des pompes et des durites, on arrivera a faire en sorte que ça survive un minimum


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

Aimer ça n'existe pas. C'est une illusion, une invention sociale. Des tas de philosophes ont dit ça : on s'aime soit dans l'autre et cétéra.
Les chiens , les chats s'aiment-ils? non. Comme nous ils éprouvent des  affects, des accointances, des sensibilités à, mais on devrait mieux alors parler d'amitié, de proximité que d'amour.
D'ailleurs, dans un dictionnaire moderne, il faudrait rayer le mot amour. Ca n'est qu'une chimère qui sert a rendre des générations d'hommes et de femmes plus malheureux qu'ils ne le sont déja en leur faisant miroiter un idéal auquel ils n'atteindront jamais qu'en reve.
Il vaut mieux consacrer ce qu'on a de vie à des choses moins vaniteuses et moins puériles que l'amour. D'ailleurs, si vous croisez un type de quatre vingt ans ou plus, quelqu'un qui acheve sa vie, interrogez le et vous verrez. Il s'en fout royalement et souvent regrette le temps qu'il a perdu à pleurer et à se soucier pour des peines de coeur qui n'en valaient pas la peine. Il s'en rend compte souvent trop tard, aux dernieres marches qui menent au porche du crépuscule. Et il sent qu'il le regrette. Prenez en de la graine. C'est du moins ce que nous enseigne la sagesse.


----------



## Joffrey (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Aimer &#231;a n'existe pas. C'est une illusion, une invention sociale. Des tas de philosophes ont dit &#231;a : on s'aime soit dans l'autre et c&#233;t&#233;ra.
> Les chiens , les chats s'aiment-ils? non. Comme nous ils &#233;prouvent des affects, des accointances, des sensibilit&#233;s &#224;, mais on devrait mieux alors parler d'amiti&#233;, de proximit&#233; que d'amour.
> D'ailleurs, dans un dictionnaire moderne, il faudrait rayer le mot amour. Ca n'est qu'une chim&#232;re qui sert a rendre des g&#233;n&#233;rations d'hommes et de femmes plus malheureux qu'ils ne le sont d&#233;ja en leur faisant miroiter un id&#233;al auquel ils n'atteindront jamais qu'en reve.
> Il vaut mieux consacrer ce qu'on a de vie &#224; des choses moins vaniteuses et moins pu&#233;riles que l'amour. D'ailleurs, si vous croisez un type de quatre vingt ans ou plus, quelqu'un qui acheve sa vie, interrogez le et vous verrez. Il s'en fout royalement et souvent regrette le temps qu'il a perdu &#224; pleurer et &#224; se soucier pour des peines de coeur qui n'en valaient pas la peine. Il s'en rend compte souvent trop tard, aux dernieres marches qui menent au porche du cr&#233;puscule. Et il sent qu'il le regrette. Prenez en de la graine. C'est du moins ce que nous enseigne la sagesse.


 
Ton avis est interessant, mais comme tu le dis si bien, si une g&#233;n&#233;ration de philosophes c'est pos&#233; la question de l'amour, c'est bien parce que c'est un concept qui a m&#233;rit&#233; leur &#233;tonnement. L'amour est justement un sentiment qui nous d&#233;passe, car tu serais pr&#234;t a faire autant de chose bien comme mal pour un tel sentiment. 

Compares tu un chien/chat &#224; un &#234;tre humain ? Justement cher Jupiter, ce qui fait la distinction entre les Hommes et les animaux, c'est notre capacit&#233; de raisonner et d'&#233;prouver des sentiments. Nous sommes des &#234;tres de raisons, et pas des b&#234;tes fonctionnant uniquemement et simplement sur des instincts. 

Comme dirais Platon : _"l'amour recompose l'ancienne nature, s'efforce de fondre deux &#234;tres en un seul, et de gu&#233;rir la nature humaine. [...] Notre esp&#232;ce ne saurait &#234;tre heureuse qu'&#224; une condition, c'est de r&#233;aliser son d&#233;sir amoureux, de rencontre chacun l'&#234;tre qui est notre moiti&#233;, et de revenir ainsi &#224; notre nature premi&#232;re." _

Voil&#224; pourquoi selon moi, lorsqu'on rencontre la personne que l'on aime, on se sent tout autre, on se sent un autre Homme, parce que nous conscientisons sur le fait que quelque chose nous d&#233;passe et nous permet de devenir meilleur et de cultiver la vertu de la sagesse. 

Et oui car la sagesse passe avant tout par l'amour, sinon si point d'amou pour le prochain, point de sentiments qui pourrait en d&#233;couler comme l'empathie, l'honneur, la bienveillance...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

he bé, les enfants... 

on peut aussi vivre sans bien manger, entendre sans écouter, voir sans contempler, écrire sans rédiger...:rose: 

Si c'est ça, j'aime autant que tout s'arrète de suite, là, maintenant, définitivement.

J'aime aimer, ressentir ces pincements, entendre le galop de mon coeur...

Quant à prétendre que les personnes agées "n'aiment pas ou plus"!!! que dire à cette dame de 97 ans qui s'éteint d'avoir perdu son bonhomme avec qui elle a passé plus de 60 ans.

Non, je crois que les philosophes ont étudié l'amour pour en comprendre les mécanismes (ou teenter pour le moins), je n'en connais pas qui ont prétendu à l'absence d'amour... hormis peut être certains allumés qui n'avaient de philosophes que la dénomination alors qu'ils n'étaient que des fanatiques au service de "cause".

Un monde sans amour! Grand dieu!


----------



## pattes (21 Octobre 2007)

A mon avis le cul est plus facile à pénétrer que l'âme....

Mais l'amour n'est pas que le cul, l'amour est fait de sentiments, de romantisme et de petites attentions...

Je me demande ce que ce sujet fait sur un forum Mac mais bon....


----------



## Joffrey (21 Octobre 2007)

pattes a dit:


> A mon avis le cul est plus facile à pénétrer que l'âme....
> 
> Mais l'amour n'est pas que le cul, l'amour est fait de sentiments, de romantisme et de petites attentions...
> 
> Je me demande ce que ce sujet fait sur un forum Mac mais bon....


Parce que les gens qui ont un mac n'aime pas forcément que le mac et qu'il y a une vie a coté


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Aimer ça n'existe pas. C'est une illusion, une invention sociale. Des tas de philosophes ont dit ça : on s'aime soit dans l'autre et cétéra.
> Les chiens , les chats s'aiment-ils? non. Comme nous ils éprouvent des  affects, des accointances, des sensibilités à, mais on devrait mieux alors parler d'amitié, de proximité que d'amour.
> D'ailleurs, dans un dictionnaire moderne, il faudrait rayer le mot amour. Ca n'est qu'une chimère qui sert a rendre des générations d'hommes et de femmes plus malheureux qu'ils ne le sont déja en leur faisant miroiter un idéal auquel ils n'atteindront jamais qu'en reve.
> Il vaut mieux consacrer ce qu'on a de vie à des choses moins vaniteuses et moins puériles que l'amour. D'ailleurs, si vous croisez un type de quatre vingt ans ou plus, quelqu'un qui acheve sa vie, interrogez le et vous verrez. Il s'en fout royalement et souvent regrette le temps qu'il a perdu à pleurer et à se soucier pour des peines de coeur qui n'en valaient pas la peine. Il s'en rend compte souvent trop tard, aux dernieres marches qui menent au porche du crépuscule. Et il sent qu'il le regrette. Prenez en de la graine. C'est du moins ce que nous enseigne la sagesse.


Dire que l'amour existe ou qu'il n'existe pas participe de la même certitude fanatique que celle qui consiste à dire que Dieu est ou n'est pas. La seule sagesse qui vaille est agnostique, mais le malheur veut que les hommes se piquent de certitudes.
Que l'amour soit dangereux, en revanche, qu'il rende malheureux parfois, aveugle  non pas seulement à son objet mais également au monde qui l'entoure  et sourd à tout ce qui lui est contraire, je n'en disconviens pas. Mais loin de m'en séparer, ces effets nourrissent ma croyance : l'amour existe car il fait mal.


----------



## Joffrey (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dire que l'amour existe ou qu'il n'existe pas participe de la même certitude fanatique que celle qui consiste à dire que Dieu est ou n'est pas.



A la différence que Dieu nous ne le voyons pas, son existence est fondée sur le fait simple que des êtres humains croient en une entité supérieure, mais nous en avons aucune preuve. Par contre l'amour est quelque chose que nous voyons, que nous sentons, que nous vivons réellement, ce qui lui donne toute existence en notre monde.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> A la diff&#233;rence que Dieu nous ne le voyons pas, son existence est fond&#233;e sur le fait simple que des &#234;tres humains croient en une entit&#233; sup&#233;rieure, mais nous en avons aucune preuve. Par contre l'amour est quelque chose que nous voyons, que nous sentons, que nous vivons r&#233;ellement, ce qui lui donne toute existence en notre monde.


Je t'assure qu'on peut tr&#232;s bien ressentir de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re l'existence de Dieu. On ne voit pas plus l'amour d'ailleurs : on le ressent, on le per&#231;oit. Mais je suis persuad&#233; que l&#224; o&#249; tu consacre une r&#233;alit&#233; concernant l'amour, tu ne vois qu'illusion concernant Dieu.

Cela nous &#233;loigne un peu du sujet, non ?


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2007)

Etre bien avec l'autre et ne pas se poser de questions...
Un regard...
De longs silences pas g&#234;nant...
Rire sans raison...
Avoir envie de partager...
Etre naturelle...
Frissonner juste par un effleurement...

Mais ce n'est jamais aussi simple... 

Malheureusement....



			
				Doc a dit:
			
		

> l'amour existe car il fait mal.



Voil&#224; qui r&#233;sume le tout...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mais ce n'est jamais aussi simple...


Eh non Il y a les questions, la question. Beau nom pour une torture.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Eh non Il y a les questions, la question. Beau nom pour une torture.



Torture terriblement agréable par moments... Tout le drame est là. Si ce n'était qu'une torture douloureuse, tout serait plus simple


----------



## vousti (21 Octobre 2007)

Mais il faut bien souffrir, pour pouvoir reconnaître le bonheur.........non?


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> Mais il faut bien souffrir, pour pouvoir reconnaître le bonheur.........non?



NON !!!!


----------



## Joffrey (21 Octobre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> Mais il faut bien souffrir, pour pouvoir reconnaître le bonheur.........non?


 
Effectivement, Héraclite un philosophe du 6ème siècle, disait que la vie est une succession ininterrompue de contraires qui se mettent en valeur les uns avec les autres. Ainsi, la guerre fait apprécier la paix, la maladie fait apprécier la santé, la souffrance fait apprécier le bonheur, etc.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Ton avis est interessant, mais comme tu le dis si bien, si une génération de philosophes c'est posé la question de l'amour, c'est bien parce que c'est un concept qui a mérité leur étonnement. L'amour est justement un sentiment qui nous dépasse, car tu serais prêt a faire autant de chose bien comme mal pour un tel sentiment.
> 
> Compares tu un chien/chat à un être humain ? Justement cher Jupiter, ce qui fait la distinction entre les Hommes et les animaux, c'est notre capacité de raisonner et d'éprouver des sentiments. Nous sommes des êtres de raisons, et pas des bêtes fonctionnant uniquemement et simplement sur des instincts.
> 
> ...



Oui, mais justement tu cites Platon et ce que tu dis est Platonicien.
Croire que les autres etres vivants sont réduits a vivre de l'instinct quand nous, nous serions mus par une sorte de raison idéale, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Ca serait matiere a de longues digressions mais je crois en effet que ce que nous nommons amour n'est qu'un artefact de la reproduction et que si on parle d'amour chez les hommes, on peut parler d'amour chez les animaux. Simplement, comme chez nos lointains ancetres, l'amour, l'union du male et de la femelle, dure plus ou moins longtemps, que l'on soit à l'état de nature, ou dans la civilisation.
Schopenhauer dira en réponse à Platon que l'amour n'est qu'une illusion destinée à reproduire la race par exemple. 
On est  pas obligés d'etre Platonicien et de considérer que l'amour se ballade dans le ciel des idées d'ou nous serions chus comme une sorte d'idéal au rattachement duquel nous serions plus ou moins, selon que l'on soit une ame noble ou pas -chez platon- quand même.., enclins.
On peut etre épicurien, par exemple.
je ne crois pas que la vertu, l'honneur, la bienveillance procèdent de l'amour. Au contraire même, et épicure dit cela tres explicitement, ca serait plutot l'amour, qui entrainerait l'homme à la guerre (la guerre de troie est due a une simple histoire de jalousie amoureuse), à la posséssion, à la misere, à la jalousie et à toutes ces passions négatives là.
Par contre, rien n'empeche l'amitié qui chez épicure est un sentiment eminemment plus noble que l'amour, l'attachement, l'affection, la bonté.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dire que l'amour existe ou qu'il n'existe pas participe de la même certitude fanatique que celle qui consiste à dire que Dieu est ou n'est pas. La seule sagesse qui vaille est agnostique, mais le malheur veut que les hommes se piquent de certitudes.
> Que l'amour soit dangereux, en revanche, qu'il rende malheureux parfois, aveugle  non pas seulement à son objet mais également au monde qui l'entoure  et sourd à tout ce qui lui est contraire, je n'en disconviens pas. Mais loin de m'en séparer, ces effets nourrissent ma croyance : l'amour existe car il fait mal.



Non, je dis qu'il n'existe pas tel que platon nous le represente. Nuance.
je ne nie pas l'attachement , je ne nie pas les passions, je ne nie pas les affects-passions pour parler comme spinoza, simplement je les mets dans la perspective de notre condition.
je précise qu'on peut nier que dieu existe sans etre fanatique. On peut dire logiquement que dieu est une invention historique, géographiée - ce qui est indéniable, non ?- sans par exemple passer pour un fanatique.
je crois que tu seras d'accord avec moi.

L'amour aussi est une invention historique. Une croyance comme tu le dis toi meme. Penses tu que nos lointains cousins des steppes, vénéraient le Dieu amour comme toi, ou que plutot, leur instinct les poussaient avant tout à la reproduction?
Les animaux ont des parades nuptiales, eux-aussi, non, - j'ajoute.
Au nom de quoi leur dénie t'on le droit d'etre amoureux, dés lors, toutes choses posées?
dire que l'maour existe car il fait mal, ca n'est rien d'autre que dire que l'illusion existe car elle fait mal , au moment de la désillusion.
Qu'est ce que ça prouve? pas grande chose. tu en seras d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Schopenhauer dira en r&#233;ponse &#224; Platon que l'amour n'est qu'une illusion destin&#233;e &#224; reproduire la race par exemple.


&#171;_ La reproduction est le propre de l'esp&#232;ce, mais l'amour est le propre de l'individu. &#187;_
Je m'en veux un peu d'opposer le &#171; petit &#187; po&#232;te Desnos au &#171; grand &#187; Schopenhauer, mais on a les fr&#233;quentations qu'on peut.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#171;_ La reproduction est le propre de l'esp&#232;ce, mais l'amour est le propre de l'individu. &#187;_
> Je m'en veux un peu d'opposer le &#171; petit &#187; po&#232;te Desnos au &#171; grand &#187; Schopenhauer, mais on a les fr&#233;quentations qu'on peut.



oui mais on serait tent&#233; de dire...qu'est ce que l'individu? l&#224; encore, une invention, une cr&#233;ation de la civilisation. On retombe toujours dessus. ET oui!...
Dans de nombreuses societ&#233;s humaines archaiques, l'individu, et l'amour, n'existe pas, par exemple.
il faut necessairement r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; &#231;a.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2007)

D'o&#249; la fameuse phrase : c'est qui lui ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Je précise qu'on peut nier que dieu existe sans etre fanatique. On peut dire logiquement que dieu est une invention historique, géographiée - ce qui est indéniable, non ?- sans par exemple passer pour un fanatique.
> je crois que tu seras d'accord avec moi.


Non. De mon point de vue, toute affirmation à ce sujet est fanatique. En outre, tu confonds l'émergence du sentiment religieux (qui, lui, peut être situé dans l'histoire et la géographie) avec la question de l'existence de Dieu  ce qui, si c'est intentionnel, est partisan. La non-existence de Dieu ne pouvant pas davantage être établie que son existence, je tiens pour extrême toute certitude allant dans un sens contre l'autre.


jupiter a dit:


> L'amour aussi est une invention historique. Une croyance comme tu le dis toi meme. Penses tu que nos lointains cousins des steppes, vénéraient le Dieu amour comme toi, ou que plutot, leur instinct les poussaient avant tout à la reproduction?
> Les animaux ont des parades nuptiales, eux-aussi, non, - j'ajoute.
> Au nom de quoi leur dénie t'on le droit d'etre amoureux, dés lors, toutes choses posées?
> dire que l'amour existe car il fait mal, ca n'est rien d'autre que dire que l'illusion existe car elle fait mal , au moment de la désillusion.
> Qu'est ce que ça prouve? pas grande chose. tu en seras d'accord.


Cela prouve que nous avons une conscience, une capacité d'abstraction, une appréhension de l'espace et du temps que, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, nous sommes la seule espèce à avoir. Cela fait tout de même une petite différence, mais je ne m'attends pas à ce que tu sois d'accord avec moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> oui mais on serait tenté de dire...qu'est ce que l'individu? là encore, une invention, une création de la civilisation. On retombe toujours dessus. ET oui!...
> Dans de nombreuses societés humaines archaiques, l'individu, et l'amour, n'existe pas, par exemple.
> il faut necessairement réfléchir à ça.


À force de vouloir la réduire, tu ne rends la spécificité humaine que plus palpable, car quand bien même notre espèce vivrait dans le fantasme de sa singularité, ce fantasme-là suffirait seul à assurer cette singularité.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Oui, mais justement tu cites Platon et ce que tu dis est Platonicien.
> Croire que les autres etres vivants sont r&#233;duits a vivre de l'instinct quand nous, nous serions mus par une sorte de raison id&#233;ale, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Ca serait matiere a de longues digressions mais je crois en effet que ce que nous nommons amour n'est qu'un artefact de la reproduction et que si on parle d'amour chez les hommes, on peut parler d'amour chez les animaux. Simplement, comme chez nos lointains ancetres, l'amour, l'union du male et de la femelle, dure plus ou moins longtemps, que l'on soit &#224; l'&#233;tat de nature, ou dans la civilisation.
> Schopenhauer dira en r&#233;ponse &#224; Platon que l'amour n'est qu'une illusion destin&#233;e &#224; reproduire la race par exemple.
> On est  pas oblig&#233;s d'etre Platonicien et de consid&#233;rer que l'amour se ballade dans le ciel des id&#233;es d'ou nous serions chus comme une sorte d'id&#233;al au rattachement duquel nous serions plus ou moins, selon que l'on soit une ame noble ou pas -chez platon- quand m&#234;me.., enclins.
> ...



Il me semble, comme toi, que l'amour n'est pas la source de toutes les passions, ni la plus int&#233;ressante. Je ne citerai personne, mais il est vrai que des passions comme l'admiration ou l'amiti&#233; renvoient &#224; quelque chose  qui caract&#233;rise, mieux que l'amour, ce qu'il y a de sp&#233;cifique et aussi de meilleur chez l'homme. Pour l'admiration, sa capacit&#233; &#224; reconna&#238;tre, par l'&#233;tonnement, ce qui le d&#233;passe et ce qui le porte plus haut que sa finitude. Pour l'amiti&#233;, son aptitude &#224; s'&#233;tendre au-del&#224; du cercle r&#233;duit de son moi. Faire de l'amour la matrice de toutes les passions, c'est ramener le monde affectif &#224; une sorte de qu&#234;te de compl&#233;tude, voire de fermeture sur soi, alors que l'&#234;tre de l'homme est ouverture, non co&#239;ncidence avec soi, perp&#233;tuel d&#233;passement de soi.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non. De mon point de vue, toute affirmation à ce sujet est fanatique. En outre, tu confonds l'émergence du sentiment religieux (qui, lui, peut être situé dans l'histoire et la géographie) avec la question de l'existence de Dieu  ce qui, si c'est intentionnel, est partisan. La non-existence de Dieu ne pouvant pas davantage être établie que son existence, je tiens pour extrême toute certitude allant dans un sens contre l'autre.
> 
> Cela prouve que nous avons une conscience, une capacité d'abstraction, une appréhension de l'espace et du temps que, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, nous sommes la seule espèce à avoir. Cela fait tout de même une petite différence, mais je ne m'attends pas à ce que tu sois d'accord avec moi



Selon moi la question de l'existence de dieu- si on parle de dieu sans x, du monothéisme elle est historique, au risque de me répéter. On peut tout à fait établir la non-existence de Dieu sans etre fanatique au surplus. Les choses ne sont pas binaires qui renverraient deux attitudes contradictoires à l'équivalence par le simple fait de leur opposition. Franchement, je comprends mal ton point de vue.
si je te dis, je suis un extraterrestre venus de la planete syrius. tu vas me questionner et te rendre compte que par mes réponses approximatives, je te mens. Ton attitude d'incroyance ne sera pas celle d'un fanatique, si? Elle ne sera pas équivalente à la mienne au plan de la déraison, si?
Ou alors, on évolue dans un monde assez...chaotique. Ca peut etre un postulat, remarque, mais ca n'est pas tres pertinent tout de même.

Enfin, pour m'interesser de tres pres à l'éthologie ( cf le fil sur les végétariens) et je peux te garantir que tu trouveras aucun scientifique pour valider ton propos sur les capacités d'abstraction des autres etres vivants. 
A mon avis, tu nous récites un peu du Descartes là, lequel faisait de l'animal un caillou et de l'homme un etre divin (forcément, descartes était un dévot, son but était idéologique et ses démonstrations,...heu!.. comiques).  Je suis désolé.
Non les animaux ont une capacité d'abstraction (assez bluffante d'ailleurs chez certaines especes de primates) ils sont capables de mémoire, d'acquisition des savoirs, de culture donc, d'empathie, d'émotion, de stratégie, de calculs, de solidarité et accroche toi bien, de souffrance, de douleur. D'ailleurs ils ont le cerveau  taillé pour. La question de la conscience est plus complexe. Diificile de dire si l'etre humain possede réellement une conscience qui le différencierait des autres etres vivants qui eux en seraient dépourvus. Je n'en suis vraiment pas sur. Certains avancent meme que la conscience n'est qu'une chimère (jean pierre changeux, le neurobiologiste éminent , je crois).


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il me semble, comme toi, que l'amour n'est pas la source de toutes les passions, ni la plus intéressante. Je ne citerai personne, mais il est vrai que des passions comme l'admiration ou l'amitié renvoient à quelque chose  qui caractérise, mieux que l'amour ce qu'il y a de spécifique et aussi de meilleur chez l'homme. Pour l'admiration, sa capacité à reconnaître, par l'étonnement, ce qui le dépasse et ce qui le porte plus haut que sa finitude. Pour l'amitié, son aptitude à s'étendre au-delà du cercle réduit de son moi. Faire de l'amour la matrice de toutes les passions, c'est ramener le monde affectif à une sorte de quête de complétude, voire de fermeture sur soi, alors que l'être de l'homme est ouverture, non coïncidence avec soi, perpétuel dépassement de soi.




Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#192; force de vouloir la r&#233;duire, tu ne rends la sp&#233;cificit&#233; humaine que plus palpable, car quand bien m&#234;me notre esp&#232;ce vivrait dans le fantasme de sa singularit&#233;, ce fantasme-l&#224; suffirait seul &#224; assurer cette singularit&#233;.



excuse moi, mais &#231;a, c'est de la rh&#233;torique.
La seule sp&#233;cificit&#233; humaine, c'est l'utilisation d'un langage articul&#233;, par la raison d'un accident ou d'une singularit&#233; morphologique. ET tout vient de la.
En abstraction, Tu prends un jeune humain, tu le fais &#233;lever parmis une meute de loups, et si il survit, tu viens le rechercher pass&#233; l'adolescence. Tu verras. ca ne sera plus un humain. Termin&#233; la singularit&#233; humaine. Il ne pourra meme pas communiquer avec toi.Il ne se considerera pas comme un individu non plus.

Mon but est pas de r&#233;duire la sp&#233;cificit&#233; humaine, mais il n'est pas non plus de brosser le portrait d'un homme divin tel que la bible en d&#233;crit la genese par exemple.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> excuse moi, mais ça, c'est de la rhétorique.
> La seule spécificité humaine, c'est l'utilisation d'un langage articulé, par la raison d'un accident ou d'une singularité morphologique. ET tout vient de la.
> Tu prends un jeune humain, tu le fais élever parmis une meute de loups, et si il survit, tu viens le rechercher passé l'adolescence. Tu verras. ca ne sera plus un humain. Terminé la singularité humaine. Il ne pourra meme pas communiquer avec toi.
> 
> Mon but est pas de réduire la spécificité humaine, mais il n'est pas non plus de brosser le portrait d'un homme divin tel que la bible en décrit la genese par exemple.



Tu ne fais que relever là les exigences de l'inné et de l'acquis. Mais comme ton "petit d'homme" est un humain, il apprendra.
Car c'est ça la véritable singularité de l'humanité : sa formidable capacité à apprendre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu ne fais que relever là les exigences de l'inné et de l'acquis. Mais comme ton "petit d'homme" est un humain, il apprendra.
> Car c'est ça la véritable singularité de l'humanité : sa formidable capacité à apprendre.


Enfin, pas tout les humains. Regarde Bobby, il ne sait toujours pas s'il a cliqu&#233; ou non.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2007)

Et &#224; merder.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4445181 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne fais que relever l&#224; les exigences de l'inn&#233; et de l'acquis. Mais comme ton "petit d'homme" est un humain, il apprendra.
> Car c'est &#231;a la v&#233;ritable singularit&#233; de l'humanit&#233; : sa formidable capacit&#233; &#224; apprendre.



Non justement, une fois pass&#233; l'adolescence et meme un peu avant, un humain qui n'a pas form&#233; les r&#233;seaux du langage(et comment pourrait-il les former au contact des loups, par exemple? ), par culture donc, ne pourra jamais rien apprendre.
Ou des choses tres rudimentaires.
la grande question philosophique que pose l'enfant sauvage, c'est d'ailleurs &#231;a: est-ce encore un humain?
c'est les scientifiques qui disent &#231;a, pas une invention de moi.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Non justement, une fois passé l'adolescence et meme un peu avant, un humain qui n'a pas formé les réseaux du langage(et comment pourrait-il les former au contact des loups, par exemple? ), par culture donc, ne pourra jamais rien apprendre.
> Ou des choses tres rudimentaires.
> la grande question philosophique que pose l'enfant sauvage, c'est d'ailleurs ça: est-ce encore un humain?
> c'est les scientifiques qui disent ça, pas une invention de moi.



Parole de scientifique n'est pas parole d'évangile. En l'occurrence, l'échantillon sur lequel des scientifiques pourraient produire ce genre de "loi" me parait singulièrement réduit.
Sans compter qu'ue partie conséquente des enfants sauvages "étudiés", pour l'essentiel à la fin du XIX° siècle (qui n'est pas à proprement parler une époque de rigueur scientifique dans les sciences sociales) sont des enfants qui présentent de forts troubles mentaux pouvant, en société, altérer l'apprentissage.
Je réfute donc ton objection.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Ouais moi aussi. Ce discours me gonfle d'une force peu commune. Les nihilistes m'ont toujours cass&#233; les c0uilles :sleep:


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parole de scientifique n'est pas parole d'évangile. En l'occurrence, l'échantillon sur lequel des scientifiques pourraient produire ce genre de "loi" me parait singulièrement réduit.
> Sans compter qu'ue partie conséquente des enfants sauvages "étudiés", pour l'essentiel à la fin du XIX° siècle (qui n'est pas à proprement parler une époque de rigueur scientifique dans les sciences sociales) sont des enfants qui présentent de forts troubles mentaux pouvant, en société, altérer l'apprentissage.
> Je réfute donc ton objection.




C'est meme pas une question d'échantillon. c'est pour ça que j'ai utilisé la locution 'en abstraction', personne ne songe a faire élever un enfant par des chiens ou des loups pour l'observer , c'est une question de medecine, de neurologie, de chimie.
Nies tu que les aires du langage élaborent les connections neuronales vitales à l'apprentissage entre la naissance et la douzieme année? Nies tu que si ces connections ne sont pas stimulées, elles sont perdues?

Parle en avec ton medecin, qui traite des cas ou chez certains enfants, pour des raisons accidentelles, les zones du langage sont altérées.
sinon, pour en revenir au cas de l'enfant sauvage, c'est plus compliqué que ce que sembles avancer.
Dans wikepedia, je lis ça.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enfant_sauvage

Ils ont souvent été considérés comme des enfants oligophrènes* mais des ébauches de modification de leurs comportements, dans le cadre des techniques de « dressage » qui ont souvent été employées, montrent une certaine reprise de leur évolution sans que des démarches autonomes d'apprentissage se manifestent. Les enfants sauvages ont d'insurmontables difficultés pour apprendre à parler.

* attardés, handicapés mentaux.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> excuse moi, mais ça, c'est de la rhétorique.


Je vois que ton système est verrouillé et ne peut conduire qu'à te donner raison. N'ayant lu ni Descartes ni Schopenauer, ni même Épicure ou Platon, tu comprendras aisément que je ne suis pas à armes égales pour te répondre  ce qui serait bien vain, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais moi aussi. Ce discours me gonfle d'une force peu commune. Les nihilistes m'ont toujours cassé les c0uilles :sleep:




IL n'est pas ici question de nihilisme je pense.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vois que ton système est verrouillé et ne peut conduire qu'à te donner raison. N'ayant lu ni Descartes ni Schopenauer, ni même Épicure ou Platon, tu comprendras aisément que je ne suis pas à armes égales pour te répondre  ce qui serait bien vain, n'est-ce pas ?



Je vois pas en quoi ce que je dis est cadenassé ou verrouillé. Apres, je réponds sur des questions précises en m'appuyant sur des pensées bien plus illustres que la mienne .
est-ce un tort? 
Je ne sais pas.
C'est un gage d'honneteté intellectuelle à tout le moins que de citer ses sources. Je ne sais pas trop quoi te répondre en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Selon moi la question de l'existence de dieu- si on parle de dieu sans x, du monothéisme elle est historique, au risque de me répéter. On peut tout à fait établir la non-existence de Dieu sans etre fanatique au surplus. Les choses ne sont pas binaires qui renverraient deux attitudes contradictoires à l'équivalence par le simple fait de leur opposition. Franchement, je comprends mal ton point de vue.
> si je te dis, je suis un extraterrestre venus de la planete syrius. tu vas me questionner et te rendre compte que par mes réponses approximatives, je te mens. Ton attitude d'incroyance ne sera pas celle d'un fanatique, si? Elle ne sera pas équivalente à la mienne au plan de la déraison, si?
> Ou alors, on évolue dans un monde assez...chaotique. Ca peut etre un postulat, remarque, mais ca n'est pas tres pertinent tout de même.


Sur ce point, tout de même et au risque de m'écarter davantage du sujet de la discussion.
Le postulat selon lequel l'existence (ou non) de Dieu est indissociable de l'apparition du sentiment religieux (quelle que soit sa forme, ici le monothéisme), outre son caractère arbitraire, relève d'un profond manque d'humilité. Je maintiens ce que j'en disais plus haut : il est impossible d'établir ou non l'existence de Dieu. Toute certitude en la matière est condamnable et toute discussion vaine (également).


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> C'est meme pas une question d'&#233;chantillon. c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai utilis&#233; la locution 'en abstraction', personne ne songe a faire &#233;lever un enfant par des chiens ou des loups pour l'observer , c'est une question de medecine, de neurologie, de chimie.



Ah merdre ! "Echantillon", &#231;a renvoit &#224; &#231;a ? Ah ben je m'ai gourr&#233;, alors.
Non, s&#233;rieusement, des cas d'enfants sauvages &#233;tudi&#233;s s&#233;rieusement, y'en a pas suffisamment pour d&#233;velopper une th&#233;orie dessus. Parce que si tu veux d&#233;velloper une th&#233;orie sur un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne, il faut un certain nombre de cas corrects &#224; &#233;tudier, ou alors ta th&#233;orie est hautement faillible.



> Nies tu que les aires du langage &#233;laborent les connections neuronales vitales &#224; l'apprentissage entre la naissance et la douzieme ann&#233;e? Nies tu que si ces connections ne sont pas stimul&#233;es, elles sont perdues?



Oh pur&#233;e ! Je ne nie rien, je doute. Et c'est ce qui fait de moi un scientifique, et de toi un croyant. Et pas ailleurs, aucun neurologue s&#233;rieux ne parle de &#231;a avec autant d'assurance et de fermet&#233;.



> Parle en avec ton medecin, qui traite des cas ou chez certains enfants, pour des raisons accidentelles, les zones du langage sont alt&#233;r&#233;es.
> sinon, pour en revenir au cas de l'enfant sauvage, c'est plus compliqu&#233; que ce que sembles avancer.
> Dans wikepedia, je lis &#231;a.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enfant_sauvage
> ...



18 cas recens&#233;es par tes sources. L&#224;-dessus, un cas qui a appris plein de choses, puisqu'elle a &#233;crit un livre sur sa propre exp&#233;rience. Un cas de maltrait&#233; par son p&#232;re, 11 cas dont on a que des r&#233;cits romancis&#233;s comme source de description, et trois qui ont moins de vingt ans au jour d'aujourd'hui.

Et avec &#231;a tu fais des g&#233;n&#233;ralisations ? Mais bordel, on vous apprend quoi, &#224; l'&#233;cole !



Ah, oui, au fait, et pour revenir au sujet, est-ce qu'on sait si Moogli, Victor, R&#233;mus et Romulus et consorts savent aimer ?
Moi je crois que oui.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Je vois pas en quoi ce que je dis est cadenassé ou verrouillé.


Je crois que c'est le problème. Mais pas le mien, fort heureusement : les certitudes m'effraient.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oh purée ! Je ne nie rien, je doute. Et c'est ce qui fait de moi un scientifique, et de toi un croyant.


Si je peux me permettre, le doute c'est aussi le pilier de la foi. Ceux qui ne doutent pas sont _fanatiques_ ?


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sur ce point, tout de même et au risque de m'écarter davantage du sujet de la discussion.
> Le postulat selon lequel l'existence (ou non) de Dieu est indissociable de l'apparition du sentiment religieux (quelle que soit sa forme, ici le monothéisme), outre son caractère arbitraire, relève d'un profond manque d'humilité. Je maintiens ce que j'en disais plus haut : il est impossible d'établir ou non l'existence de Dieu. Toute certitude en la matière est condamnable et toute discussion vaine (également).



ah bon? 
non justement.
quand tu dis Dieu, tu parles du monothéisme. c'est ça que tu sembles ne pas comprendre.
Tu pourrais tres bien te dire mystique, métaphysique et ne pas croire en Dieu. Pour un boudhiste par exemple, Dieu est un mot incompréhensible. je sais c'est difficile à comprendre mais il faut faire un petit effort de concept.
Quand tu dis Dieu, tu utilise un marqueur idéologique, culturel, textuel, qu'il est donc permis de discuter, non?
c'est ca que tu comprends pas. t'as l'air de considérer que ce mot magique (Dieu) est l'absolu de toute métaphysique, 'l'indépassable' or ca n'est qu'une déclinaison particuliere de la croyance -ou pensée magique, pour parler comme socrate.
c'est donc tout à fait analysable.

si tu me disais je suis mystique et je suis incapable de trancher si il existe ou non quelquechose apres la mort car c'est indépassable, ton énoncé serait correct, mais là, tu me dis 'Dieu'.
Ca m'autorise donc a émettre une opinion sur ce que tu proclames 'Dieu'.
je sais pas si je suis tres clair.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> ah bon?
> non justement.
> quand tu dis Dieu, tu parles du monothéisme. c'est ça que tu sembles ne pas comprendre.
> Tu pourrais tres bien te dire mystique, métaphysique et ne pas croire en Dieu. Pour un boudhiste par exemple, Dieu est un mot incompréhensible. je sais c'est difficile à comprendre mais il faut faire un petit effort de concept.
> ...


Tu es clair. En revanche, je n'ai manifestement pas été assez précis.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sur ce point, tout de même et au risque de m'écarter davantage du sujet de la discussion.
> Le postulat selon lequel l'existence (ou non) de Dieu est indissociable de l'apparition du sentiment religieux (quelle que soit sa forme, ici le monothéisme), outre son caractère arbitraire, relève d'un profond manque d'humilité. Je maintiens ce que j'en disais plus haut : il est impossible d'établir ou non l'existence de Dieu. Toute certitude en la matière est condamnable et toute discussion vaine (également).



Je t'accorde qu'il est impossible d'établir l'existence ou la non existence de Dieu. Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'une position athée soit intenable. On peut, comme le fait Nietzsche, partir d'un autre point de vue que celui de l'existence de Dieu comme objet de croyance et se demander ce à quoi sert cette croyance, ce qu'elle révèle de l'homme qui croit, à quel type de volonté elle renvoie, etc. De ce point de vue, l'atheisme est une décision philosophique qui ne vaut que par ce qu'elle peut éclairer quant à l'existence de l'homme, que par les vues qu'elle permet d'ouvrir


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

on est encore sur le fil "aimer"?  





j'ai lu en diagonale, le dimanche c'est aussi repos des neurones .....
j'ai remarqué que _Dieu_ reviens a plusieurs reprise :
dans "aimer"  c'est pas chez lui a qui on jure amour et fidelité a notre conjoint ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> IL n'est pas ici question de nihilisme je pense.


Ouais peut-&#234;tre. Mais on s'en fout. La sagesse dont tu t'enorgueillis dans ton premier post ici est chiante 

nihilisme, ou quoi que ce soit. Voil&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Je vois pas en quoi ce que je dis est cadenassé ou verrouillé. Apres, je réponds sur des questions précises en m'appuyant sur des pensées bien plus illustres que la mienne .
> est-ce un tort?
> Je ne sais pas.
> C'est un gage d'honneteté intellectuelle à tout le moins que de citer ses sources. Je ne sais pas trop quoi te répondre en fait.


C'est s&#251;r.
Penser par soi-m&#234;me, c'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde hein ?


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Aimer &#231;a n'existe pas. C'est une illusion, une invention sociale. Des tas de philosophes ont dit &#231;a : on s'aime soit dans l'autre et c&#233;t&#233;ra.
> Les chiens , les chats s'aiment-ils? non. Comme nous ils &#233;prouvent des  affects, des accointances, des sensibilit&#233;s &#224;, mais on devrait mieux alors parler d'amiti&#233;, de proximit&#233; que d'amour.
> D'ailleurs, dans un dictionnaire moderne, il faudrait rayer le mot amour. Ca n'est qu'une chim&#232;re qui sert a rendre des g&#233;n&#233;rations d'hommes et de femmes plus malheureux qu'ils ne le sont d&#233;ja en leur faisant miroiter un id&#233;al auquel ils n'atteindront jamais qu'en reve.
> Il vaut mieux consacrer ce qu'on a de vie &#224; des choses moins vaniteuses et moins pu&#233;riles que l'amour. D'ailleurs, si vous croisez un type de quatre vingt ans ou plus, quelqu'un qui acheve sa vie, interrogez le et vous verrez. Il s'en fout royalement et souvent regrette le temps qu'il a perdu &#224; pleurer et &#224; se soucier pour des peines de coeur qui n'en valaient pas la peine. Il s'en rend compte souvent trop tard, aux dernieres marches qui menent au porche du cr&#233;puscule. Et il sent qu'il le regrette. Prenez en de la graine. C'est du moins ce que nous enseigne la sagesse.



Ah oui, ce premier post.
Des gens de 80 ans et plus, j'en ai connu un bon paquet, et beaucoup &#233;taient sages. Et tr&#232;s peu agissaient comme ce que tu d&#233;cris. Beaucoup regrettaient de ne pas avoir su aimer aussi bien qu'ils l'auraient voulu.
Je crois que tu penses &#231;a parce que ta fr&#233;quentation trop assidue de la pens&#233;e sp&#233;culative a fini par remplacer chez toi le go&#251;t de l'exp&#233;rience concr&#232;te. Les philosophes sont des couillons, tu ne le sais pas ? Ils passent leur temps &#224; faire croire aux gens que la vie s'&#233;crit dans des livres, pour oublier leur impossibilit&#233; &#224; la vivre eux-m&#234;mes. 








DocEvil a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, le doute c'est aussi le pilier de la foi. Ceux qui ne doutent pas sont&#8230; _fanatiques_ ?




Hmmm. Est-ce que tu n'as pas l&#224; une vision un peu id&#233;alis&#233;e de la foi ? Parce que "avoir la foi", pour beaucoup de gens, c'est croire sans remettre en cause la croyance.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> Penser par soi-même, c'est pas donné à tout le monde hein ?



ah parce que tu vis dans l'illusion puérile de penser par toi-meme?
c'est intéressant comme point de vue.
On se demande pourquoi à l'école, on tente d' apprendre les grandes pensées aux élèves.
quelle perte de temps, n'est ce pas? Puisqu'il peuvent penser par eux memes.


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2007)

_apart&#233;_
Merci de ne pas glisser vers :
&#8212; &#8220;il y a les bons croyants et les mauvais croyants&#8221;,
&#8212; &#8220;il y a les bons ath&#233;es et les mauvais ath&#233;es (et les boules a th&#233; aussi)&#8221;
&#8212; &#8220;il y a les bons amants et les mauvais amants&#8221;
&#8212; &#8220;il y a les bons chasseurs et les mauvais chasseurs (et les boules a th&#233; aussi)&#8221;
&#8212; &#8220;il y a les bons dieux et les mauvais dieux&#8221;

certes on va dire que cel&#224; semble plus riche que &#8220;l&#8217;amour n&#8217;existe bande de cons&#8221; &#233;tal&#233; en corps important et forte graisse mais&#8230; en gros&#8230; on pourrait r&#233;sum&#233; tout ces beaux concepts &#233;voqu&#233;s comme du _troll_ de luxe avec flood bcbg et flatulences supra anales.

Mais c&#8217;est sans doute que je suis de mauvaise humeur.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je t'accorde qu'il est impossible d'établir l'existence ou la non existence de Dieu. Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'une position athée soit intenable. On peut, comme le fait Nietzsche, partir d'un autre point de vue que celui de l'existence de Dieu comme objet de croyance et se demander ce à quoi sert cette croyance, ce qu'elle révèle de l'homme qui croit, à quel type de volonté elle renvoie, etc. De ce point de vue, l'atheisme est une décision philosophique qui ne vaut que par ce qu'elle peut éclairer quant à l'existence de l'homme, que par les vues qu'elle permet d'ouvrir



je pense qu'il faudrait définir ce que vous mettez tous dans ce mot : dieu.
si dans dieu vous mettez, la méconnaissance que vous avez des raisons de votre existence, alors la question est mal formulée. Le mot lui meme, 'Dieu' renvoie a tout un corpus de textes, de morale, d'éthiques.
il faudrait alors formuler ainsi :est-il possible d'établir ou non l'existence du Dieu d'abraham. Et la je te réponds que oui, c'est tout a fait possible en arguant la paléontologie, la mythographie, l'histoire, la science et cétéra.Et je vois pas du tout en quoi cela serait vain. Si dans Dieu on met autre chose-mais alors ne parlons plus de Dieu-, là je suis d'accord que ca change la donne du probleme.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> est-il possible d'établir ou non l'existence du Dieu d'abraham. Et la je te réponds que oui.


Ouais, mais nan - moi aussi, je le connais la photo de la touze à Ibiza, mais c'est pas le Dieu d'Abraham dessus, c'est le professeur Choron avec une perruque.
On les confond souvent, c'est pour ça.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

J'aime pas Dieu.
J'aime bien les touzes &#224; Ibiza, en revanche.
Mais pas avec Ponkhead, il est trop gros.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les philosophes, ils passent leur temps à faire croire aux gens que la vie s'écrit dans des livres, pour oublier leur impossibilité à la vivre eux-mêmes.



Excellent ! 

Je me sens _at home

_Comme dans le temps lontan


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'aime pas Dieu.
> J'aime bien les touzes à Ibiza, en revanche.
> Mais pas avec Ponkhead, il est trop gros.


Oui, mais ça dépend - quelle définition de PonkHead tu prends ?
Hein ?

Non, parce que pour un bouddhiste, la notion même de PonkHead est incompréhensible.

Pèse un peu tes mots, s'il te plait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Hmmm. Est-ce que tu n'as pas là une vision un peu idéalisée de la foi ? Parce que "avoir la foi", pour beaucoup de gens, c'est croire sans remettre en cause la croyance.


1°) Je ne suis pas beaucoup de gens.
2°) Si PonkHead est trop gros, ça me disqualifie d'office pour Ibiza.
3°) Fin de la digression en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> ah parce que tu vis dans l'illusion puérile de penser par toi-meme?
> c'est intéressant comme point de vue.
> On se demande pourquoi à l'école, on tente d' apprendre les grandes pensées aux élèves.
> quelle perte de temps, n'est ce pas? Puisqu'il peuvent penser par eux memes.


Ça y est ! j'ai enfin compris.

Forcément, il devait y avoir une raison.

Je préfère ça remarque. Je comprenais pas ce qui chez toi me déclenchait autant d'animosité 

Allez. Calte. Ici, c'est pas comme dans tes classes  On n'est pas obligé de prendre ce que tu dis pour acquis :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> je pense qu'il faudrait définir ce que vous mettez tous dans ce mot : dieu.
> si dans dieu vous mettez, la méconnaissance que vous avez des raisons de votre existence, alors la question est mal formulée. Le mot lui meme, 'Dieu' renvoie a tout un corpus de textes, de morale, d'éthiques.
> il faudrait alors formuler ainsi :est-il possible d'établir ou non l'existence du Dieu d'abraham. Et la je te réponds que oui, c'est tout a fait possible en arguant la paléontologie, la mythographie, l'histoire, la science et cétéra.Et je vois pas du tout en quoi cela serait vain. Si dans Dieu on met autre chose-mais alors ne parlons plus de Dieu-, là je suis d'accord que ca change la donne du probleme.


MAIS ON S'EN FOUT !!!

Tain&#8230; il est dur de la feuille lui.
La question c'est : c'est quoi aimer. Par Tatav. T'as essay&#233; de te poser la question deux minutes de savoir si tu te mettais au niveau de tes interlocuteurs ?  Quitte &#224; dire des conneries, autant que vraiment TOUT LE MONDE te comprenne non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> MAIS ON S'EN FOUT !!!
> 
> Tain&#8230; il est dur de la feuille lui.
> La question c'est : c'est quoi aimer. Par Tatav. T'as essay&#233; de te poser la question deux minutes de savoir si tu te mettais au niveau de tes interlocuteurs ?  Quitte &#224; dire des conneries, autant que vraiment TOUT LE MONDE te comprenne non ?


Dites, j'ai un doute&#8230; Et si c'&#233;tait Michel Nascar ? 

_Je lui ai envoy&#233; l'illusion d'un coup de boule. &#199;a c'est pu&#233;ril._


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> MAIS ON S'EN FOUT !!!
> 
> Tain&#8230; il est dur de la feuille lui.
> La question c'est : c'est quoi aimer. Par Tatav. T'as essay&#233; de te poser la question deux minutes de savoir si tu te mettais au niveau de tes interlocuteurs ?  Quitte &#224; dire des conneries, autant que vraiment TOUT LE MONDE te comprenne non ?



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais il me semble que tu n'aimes ni la mythographie, ni l'ecetera 

(belles science pourtant)


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> MAIS ON S'EN FOUT !!!
> 
> Tain il est dur de la feuille lui.
> La question c'est : c'est quoi aimer. Par Tatav. T'as essayé de te poser la question deux minutes de savoir si tu te mettais au niveau de tes interlocuteurs ?  Quitte à dire des conneries, autant que vraiment TOUT LE MONDE te comprenne non ?



Jy ai répondu il ya deux pages mais tu n'as pas du lire. 
c'est la version positive, bien sur.
Sinon, je vais éviter de répondre à tes provocations. Ca ne m'intéresse pas des masses.
Que tu penses que je dis des conneries, c'est tres bien apres tout. Quelque part ça me rassure.

Et Bien sur que Dieu, l'amour, l'absolu, l'arriere monde, ce sont des notions philosophiques qui sont liées entre elles.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

J'aime pas grand chose en fait. Ce qui donne une importance ENAURME &#224; ce que j'aime&#8230; CQFD
Moi, depuis que j'ai eu 17 en philo au bac en inventant une citation que j'ai attribu&#233; &#224; Descartes, la philo me lourde. Se laisser dicter des attitudes d'apr&#232;s des &#233;crits vieux comme mes robes&#8230; effectivement, c'est bien la peine de se foutre des religions&#8230;

Bref. Surtout, c'est un point de vue choquant et volontairement provocant. Car solidement &#233;tay&#233;&#8230; Par principe donc, je suis contre tout ce que cet homme qui se croit sorti de sa propre cuisse dit.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Jy ai répondu il ya deux pages mais tu n'as pas du lire.
> c'est la version positive, bien sur.
> Sinon, je vais éviter de répondre à tes provocations. Ca ne m'intéresse pas des masses.
> Que tu penses que je dis des conneries, c'est tres bien apres tout. Quelque part ça me rassure.
> ...


Oh punaise oui. Moi aussi &#231;a me rassure. &#199;a me rassure de voir aussi personne pour te d&#233;fendre&#8230; &#231;a me rassure que seul sur ton chateau de sable, tu ne sois pas capable de voir la mar&#233;e monter. Par contre, ce qui me fait peur, c'est que tu penses ce que tu dis, et que malheureusement il semble que tu l'enseignes &#224; des enfants. &#199;a, par contre, &#231;a me donne des envies de baffer&#8230; Parce que la v&#233;rit&#233; est ailleurs. Mais pour &#231;a, faut sortir de sa tour d'ivoire.


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh punaise oui. Moi aussi &#231;a me rassure. &#199;a me rassure de voir aussi personne pour te d&#233;fendre&#8230; &#231;a me rassure que seul sur ton chateau de sable, tu ne sois pas capable de voir la mar&#233;e monter. Par contre, ce qui me fait peur, c'est que tu penses ce que tu dis, et que malheureusement il semble que tu l'enseignes &#224; des enfants. &#199;a, par contre, &#231;a me donne des envies de baffer&#8230; Parce que la v&#233;rit&#233; est ailleurs. Mais pour &#231;a, faut sortir de sa tour d'ivoire.




heu, je ne suis pas prof moi. 
enfin bref. C'est pas le sujet.


Je vois pas ou tu puises des matieres &#224; t'&#233;ffrayer de ce que je dis. Mais bon...on saura probablement jamais.
Et merci pour la petite morale de type 'X-files' en &#233;pilogue.
Chacun ses philosophes, M6 boutique pour les uns, schopenhauer pour d'autres et que sais-je encore. L'important est que chacun respecte les opinions de l'autre.

Restons dans le ton du sujet, courtois et respectueux, et  merci de ne pas verser dans des attaques ad-hominem.


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'aime pas Dieu.
> J'aime bien les touzes à Ibiza, en revanche.
> Mais pas avec Ponkhead, il est pas mon type.



et avec moi alors?

j'ai toujour pas de  reponse de l'ange   et cette fois je ne pense pas que le doc sera jaloux  






doc :love:


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2007)

[youtube]oADfmYQWmW8[/youtube]


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

Des insectes, des invertébrés, une zik des années 70, j'ai peur de mal comprendre 
A si, peace and love


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

Bon (mado) 

 Il y a un temps pour tout, un temps pour toute chose sous les cieux:
 3.2 un temps pour na&#238;tre, et un temps pour mourir; un temps pour planter, et un temps pour arracher ce qui a &#233;t&#233; plant&#233;;  
3.3 un temps pour tuer, et un temps pour gu&#233;rir; un temps pour abattre, et un temps pour b&#226;tir;  
3.4 un temps pour pleurer, et un temps pour rire; un temps pour se lamenter, et un temps pour danser;  
3.5 un temps pour lancer des pierres, et un temps pour ramasser des pierres; un temps pour embrasser, et un temps pour s'&#233;loigner des embrassements;  
3.6 un temps pour chercher, et un temps pour perdre; un temps pour garder, et un temps pour jeter;  
3.7 un temps pour d&#233;chirer, et un temps pour coudre; un temps pour se taire, et un temps pour parler;  
3.8 un temps pour aimer, et un temps pour ha&#239;r; un temps pour la guerre, et un temps pour la paix.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> Jy ai répondu il ya deux pages mais tu n'as pas du lire.
> c'est la version positive, bien sur.
> Sinon, je vais éviter de répondre à tes provocations. Ca ne m'intéresse pas des masses.
> Que tu penses que je dis des conneries, c'est tres bien apres tout. Quelque part ça me rassure.
> ...


Ah tiens, c'est marrant, l'arrière-monde...
Si je ne me trompe, j'ai discuté une fois de ça avec un type sur ce forum, discussion non dénuée d'intérêt, au moins dans ce petit passage.
Un rennais - mais du diable si je me souviens à quel pseudo il en était à ce moment là.

Bref.
L'arrière-monde, sur MacG, semble être la marque de quelque chose.
Mais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> heu, je ne suis pas prof moi.
> enfin bref. C'est pas le sujet.
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis pas oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre courtois et respectueux&#8230; Je trouve tes propos discourtois et irr&#233;v&#233;rencieux, je m'oppose donc. Enfin&#8230; tant que tu n'es pas prof, effectivement, le pire est &#233;vit&#233;. Par contre, tu dois &#234;tre un de ces fain&#233;ants d'&#233;tudiants&#8230; encore un qui a l'imagination si fertile et l'ambition d'une moule, et qui finira vraisemblablement prof quand m&#234;me&#8230; En gros donc, comme une pr&#233;sentatrice de t&#233;l&#233;achat, mais en gagnant beaucoup moins d'argent.
 C'est moi qui te regarde d'en haut Jules Buck  C'est moi


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah tiens, c'est marrant, l'arri&#232;re-monde...
> Si je ne me trompe, j'ai discut&#233; une fois de &#231;a avec un type sur ce forum, discussion non d&#233;nu&#233;e d'int&#233;r&#234;t, au moins dans ce petit passage.
> Un rennais - mais du diable si je me souviens &#224; quel pseudo il en &#233;tait &#224; ce moment l&#224;.
> 
> ...



L'arriere monde?
C'est la cl&#233; de voute du systeme platonicien. c'est de la philosophie pour &#233;l&#232;ve terminale comme on dit. Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de &#231;a? le mythe de la caverne, phoeb&#233; et tout ? Nietzsche -'Aux hallucin&#233;s de l'arriere monde'? c'&#233;tait encore au programme de terminal y'a six ans en tout cas. Texte cl&#233;, fondateur. je peux en t&#233;moigner.
c'est aussi celebre que cogito...
je sais pas exactement a quoi tu fais allusion mais c'est un lieu commun cette expression- enfin, je l'esp&#232;re- sinon, a quoi sert l'&#233;cole.
bref ca n'est pas le sujet l&#224; encore.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> L'arriere monde?
> heu c'est la cl&#233; de voute du systeme platonicien. c'est de la philosophie pour &#233;l&#232;ve terminale comme on dit. t'as jamais entendu parler de &#231;a? le mythe de la caverne, phoeb&#233; et tout ? Nietzsche -'aux hallucin&#233;s de l'arriere monde'? c'&#233;tait encore au programme de terminal y'a six ans en tout cas. je peux en t&#233;moigner.
> c'est aussi celebre que cogito...
> je sais pas exactement a quoi tu fais allusion mais c'est un lieu commun cette expression- enfin, je l'esp&#232;re- sinon, a quoi sert l'&#233;cole.


Mais ton discours est tapiss&#233; de lieux communs  Et prendre les autres pour des cons, n'arrange rien, effectivement 
Et ici, PERSONNE n'est all&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole.

Ou peut-&#234;tre mackie je crois. Pas s&#251;r&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

C'est un lieu commun pour ceux que la philo a int&#233;ress&#233;, voire passionn&#233; (selon l'&#226;ge, parce que ces conneries-l&#224;, tu les oublies vite, vu qu'elles ne te servent &#224; rien dans la vraie vie).
Donc, c'est un souvenir pour tous ceux qui ont fait une terminale, et qui n'ont pas eu un prof de philo ivrogne, fain&#233;ant, imbuvable, mauvais p&#233;dagogue, qui ne suivait pas le programme ou qui &#233;tait incapable de transmettre sa mati&#232;re. &#199;a fait pas beaucoup de gens.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2007)

Aussi commun que _veni vidi zipi_ mon gaillard.


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> . t'as jamais entendu parler de &#231;a?



non.......et cela ne m'as pas empech&#233; d'avoir eu 2 enfants , 2 maris et 2 amants !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi, les lieux communs, c'est pour faire caca.

Sinon, j'étais nul en philo en term, je n'écoutais rien.
Et puis c'est loin.

J'aime beaucoup le "mais mon pauvre idiot, il s'agit là d'un concept élémentaïîîîîîre"
Beaucoup.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2007)

Seulement 2 amants ? mais pourquoi as-tu ouvert ce fil alors ? :rateau:


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais ton discours est tapissé de lieux communs  Et prendre les autres pour des cons, n'arrange rien, effectivement
> Et ici, PERSONNE n'est allé à l'école.
> 
> Ou peut-être mackie je crois. Pas sûr



je vois pas qui je prends pour un con. Je dis en substance que oui, pour répondre a la question que pose le fil, l'amour est selon moi, une passion négative. destructrice. Je préfere l'amitié.
ce que je dis , des tas de gens l'ont dit avant moi, et c'était pas forcément des conneries.
voila en gros mon propos.
je vois pas en quoi ça semble t'agresser.
En tout cas c'est mon opinion, si tu permets qu'on ai une autre opinion que toi.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est un lieu commun pour ceux que la philo a intéressé, voire passionné (selon l'âge, parce que ces conneries-là, tu les oublies vite, vu qu'elles ne te servent à rien dans la vraie vie).
> Donc, c'est un souvenir pour tous ceux qui ont fait une terminale, et qui n'ont pas eu un prof de philo ivrogne, fainéant, imbuvable, mauvais pédagogue, qui ne suivait pas le programme ou qui était incapable de transmettre sa matière. Ça fait pas beaucoup de gens.



:afraid::afraid::afraid:

(non, tu es sûr pour l'ivrognerie imbuvable du prof de philo ?)


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'arrière-monde, sur MacG, semble être la marque de quelque chose.
> Mais quoi ?



J'sais pas.
Je ne connais que l'arrière-salle moi.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est mon opinion, si tu permets qu'on ai une autre opinion que toi.



Faut respirer un grand coup là


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> . Je dis en substance que oui, pour r&#233;pondre a la question que pose le fil, l'amour est selon moi, une passion n&#233;gative. destructrice. Je pr&#233;fere l'amiti&#233;.
> .



mais moi je n'ai jamais demand&#233;   si on prefere le verbe "aimer" ou le sujet "amiti&#233;" :rateau:






supermoquette a dit:


> Seulement 2 amants ? mais pourquoi as-tu ouvert ce fil alors ? :rateau:



pour ne plus me tromper quand j'en prendra un troisi&#232;me


----------



## jupiter (21 Octobre 2007)

quand meme.
vous vous posez des questions sur la nature de l'amour.
c'est une question eminemment philosophique, ce que vous en dites le prouve d'ailleurs. Vos interventions sont empreintes de néoplatonisme chrétien, que vous vous en rendiez compte ou pas d'ailleurs (amour redempteur et cetera). 
Je vous donne mon point de vue , en gros celui d'un matérialiste épicurien et vous vous renfrognez que je me plaise à vous toiser du haut de ma sapience, ou quelquechose de ce gout là.
c'est bizarre quand meme, votre attitude.
enfin bref.
Vous semblez pas tres ouvert à la discussion en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> je vois pas qui je prends pour un con. Je dis en substance que oui, pour r&#233;pondre a la question que pose le fil, l'amour est selon moi, une passion n&#233;gative. destructrice. Je pr&#233;fere l'amiti&#233;.
> ce que je dis , des tas de gens l'ont dit avant moi, et c'&#233;tait pas forc&#233;ment des conneries.
> voila en gros mon propos.
> je vois pas en quoi &#231;a semble t'agresser.
> En tout cas c'est mon opinion, si tu permets qu'on ai une autre opinion que toi.


Ah ben voil&#224;. Au moins tu auras compris un truc simple ce soir. Je n'accepte pas qu'on ait une autre opinion que moi 

Punaise  Il a raison mon ami  Tu es plus &#224; plaindre qu'&#224; bl&#226;mer&#8230;

_Neoplatonisme chr&#233;tien, mat&#233;rialiste &#233;picurien, sapience&#8230;_

Mais mais mais&#8230; C'est une &#233;rection que je devine sous ce beau kilt ? 
Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais moi je n'ai jamais demandé   si on prefere le verbe "aimer" ou le sujet "amitié" :rateau:



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. Mais je n'étais plus très sûr.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_j'vois pas pourquoi vous vous faites chier, jupiter le rennais (je ne l&#232;ve pas de li&#232;vres l&#224; hein ? ) a le m&#234;me ardeur qu'un -rennais l&#226;che qui parle de venir te taper mais ne fait rien et notre jupiter d&#233;clare de surcroit qu'il ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'aimer, il y a assez d'&#233;tudiantes alcooliques rue st-michel pour qu'un jour on puisse esp&#233;rer qu'apr&#232;s avoir bais&#233; il eusse une once de sentiment amoureux.

je ne vois m&#234;me pas pourquoi vous vous faites cheir &#224; r&#233;pondre &#224; quelqu'un dont le syst&#232;me annule la discussion&#8230; il n'est pas pr&#234;t &#224; vous entendre et vient nous jouer la m&#234;me s&#233;r&#233;nade que n'importe quel mec m&#233;prisant

il ne sait pas, il pr&#233;f&#232;re l'amiti&#233;. Soit, soit. Moi perso et au vu de ce que Doc mon docounet (lui croyant, moi ath&#233;e, rezba &#233;tant ma cheetah ch&#233;rie) dit que je sais aimer, il a peut-&#234;tre raison sauf que contrarement &#224; Jupiter, je n'arrive pas &#224; diff&#233;rencier fondamentalement, d&#233;sir mis &#224; part, les sentiments pour mes amis de celui pour mes compagnes. J'ai bien dit "d&#233;sir mis &#224; part".

Sur ce, &#224; part l'autre qui se gargarise, je vois plus l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce sujet depuis longtemps. J'aime beaucoup certains philosophes pourtant, il faudrait voir &#224; ne pas se tromper.


note du mod&#233;rateur d'un autre forum : ce serait bien de vous lire les uns les autres (enfin Jupiter, tu devrais lire les autres r&#233;ellement parce qu'&#224; part son syt&#232;me r&#233;thorique &#224; la con&#8230; je vois pas beaucoup de dialogues dans ce sujet&#8230; pas beaucoup, Socrate est mort ou quoi ?  )
_


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben voil&#224;. Au moins tu auras compris un truc simple ce soir. *Je n'accepte pas qu'on ait une autre opinion que mo*i
> 
> Punaise  Il a raison mon ami  Tu es plus &#224; plaindre qu'&#224; bl&#226;mer&#8230;



Ah ! Enfin, la v&#233;rit&#233; vraie 


(je ne sais pas pourquoi, il me fait marrer ce fil. C'est vrai qu'on n'a pas toujours l'occasion de rire un peu dans cette vall&#233;e de larmes qu'est la vie)

Bon, cela dit, c'est quand m&#234;me beau l'amour, surtout au coucher du soleil (avec des violons et quand il fait beau)

(enfin, bon, c'est pour ne pas &#234;tre hors sujet)


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (je ne sais pas pourquoi, il me fait marrer ce fil. C'est vrai qu'on n'a pas toujours l'occasion de rire un peu dans cette vallée de larmes qu'est la vie)




tu veux que j'en ouvre un autre autant philosophique ?


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_j'ai s&#251;rement pas l'impression que c'est une vall&#233;e de larmes, j'ai pleur&#233; souvent mais &#231;a ne vaut rien compar&#233; aux plaisirs et aux rires pris ! 
_


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah !Bon, cela dit, c'est quand même beau l'amour, surtout au coucher du soleil (avec des violons et quand il fait beau)



Dans une voiture en pleine nuit avec un radioK7 pourri et même s'il pleut, moi ça me va.


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Dans une voiture en pleine nuit avec un radioK7 pourri et m&#234;me s'il pleut, moi &#231;a me va.




M&#234;me &#224; trois ?


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2007)

Fais moi penser &#224; t'envoyer une carte postale


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Dans une voiture en pleine nuit avec un radioK7 pourri et même s'il pleut, moi ça me va.



mais si on a plus 20 ans meme dans une porsche et un poste son d'enfer c'est plutot "compliqué"


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2007)

pfffff
(grosse fatigue)


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Dans une voiture en pleine nuit avec un radioK7 pourri et m&#234;me s'il pleut, moi &#231;a me va.



Si c'est une bonne vieille 4L, avec le bruit des essuie-glaces rythmant  _Nights in White Satin _sur le radio K7 pourri, j'arrive


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si c'est une bonne vieille 4L, avec le bruit des essuie-glaces rythmant  _Nights in White Satin _sur le radio K7 pourri, j'arrive



On se connait ?


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est la version de Bashung, alors j'arrive aussi.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2007)

_Outkast dans une Super5 Five, &#231;a marche aussi&#8230; Capotes dans le cendrier&#8230; 
_


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

suis surement trop vieille mais rien de mieux que un tres tres grand lit douillet 
une lumiere tamis&#233; , 2 verres de champagne pas loin et ....toute la nuit devant soi :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> je vois pas qui je prends pour un con. Je dis en substance que oui, pour r&#233;pondre a la question que pose le fil, l'amour est selon moi, une passion n&#233;gative. destructrice. Je pr&#233;fere l'amiti&#233;.




Ben voil&#224;, si tu t&#8217;&#233;tais content&#233; de cette contribution on n&#8217;en serait pas l&#224;.


Bon sinon, c&#8217;est pas que j&#8217;aime pas pisser dans les violons mais au bout d&#8217;un moment &#231;a d&#233;borde&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2007)

Une beauté ne va pas seule avec son coeur amer, 
loin sur les rivages du fleuve d'amour tortueux;
sans aide pour l'aider à supporter son fardeau,
de porter la vie on l'a chargée pour toujours

Mais avec ses rêves déchus pour seul compagnon
et des yeux pour pleurer toutes ses illusions brisée
l'amour s'égare et la folie attend son heure
pour ces belles et étranges créatures délaissées

Pourtant dans leurs coeurs la joie persiste à rester
dans ces grands coeurs une flamme se dresse, brillante et folle
pour donner à ces êtres perdus une lueur d'espoir
de trouver ce qui en fera un incendie

Qui fera briller les puits profonds de leurs yeux
et les enlevera de cette mélancholie
dans laquelle trop de temps elles se sont ennivrées
Et révèlera ces femmes à la clarté de la lune​


 
C'est bon pour le gage ?
(Ca s'applique pas à toutes les filles hein...   certaines seulement  )
Pour les instruments j'ai pas fait parce que je vois pas vraiment quoi mettre, c'est des vers, pas une chanson, et ça serait tout le temps le même (on va pas passer de guitare acoustique à djembé puis gratte éléctrique )


----------



## Lalla (22 Octobre 2007)

Pfiou... C'était mieux quand c'était fermé ici...


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Une beauté ne va pas seule avec son coeur amer,
> loin sur les rivages du fleuve d'amour tortueux;
> sans aide pour l'aider à supporter son fardeau,
> de porter la vie on l'a chargée pour toujours
> ...




Excellent Dark Tintin   (pas de rimes mais pour moi le gage est levé   ).
Merci et bravo, force et honneur
Noble arbitre merci de clôre et bien à vous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben voilà, si tu tétais contenté cette contribution on nen serait pas là.
> 
> 
> Bon sinon, cest pas que jaime pas pisser dans les violons mais au bout dun moment ça déborde


Y'avait pas une faute d'accord dans ce post ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Octobre 2007)

Bon, ben ça mapprendra à donner une deuxième chance à un fil circulez ya rien à voir


----------

